# Sticky  Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase - thread no. 2



## whifferdill

NOTICE BY MODERATOR:

This thread has been split as the number of pages makes the forum too wide for most screens.

The previous posts in this thread can be found in the following thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=172020

Crusader


----------



## eurospek

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Recently my 12 year old brother has been checking out watches and I decided to get him his first watch for Christmas. My budget for him was $250 and he wanted something unique and not just your average Fossil watch from the mall. We stumbled upon the *Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph Canvas Watch #AT0200-05E* that he liked instantly.

It originally came with an uncomfortable military green canvas strap that fit him fine but neither him nor I was impressed with the look of it, and idk how that strap fits an adult, it definitely didn't fit my wrist at all.

I ordered him a 22mm Maratac "Bond" NATO strap for it and here's how it looks like:


----------



## ecalzo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

wow great find........
:-!:-!


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

You are a terrific brother. That's a very classy watch, you're starting him off on the right track! Alas, my 17 yr. old son doesn't wear a watch any more....he has a couple of Casios, very cool ones, analog w/ some digital...but now has a very sophisticated cell phone & he and his cronies use those devices...rarely see watches on their wrists.


----------



## eurospek

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



ecalzo said:


> wow great find........
> :-!:-!


I know, especially for the price, quality, and features. I might have to wear it a couple times to see if I like it and order myself one. It looks fantastic in person with the Bond NATO.



Dr. Robert said:


> You are a terrific brother. That's a very classy watch, you're starting him off on the right track! Alas, my 17 yr. old son doesn't wear a watch any more....he has a couple of Casios, very cool ones, analog w/ some digital...but now has a very sophisticated cell phone & he and his cronies use those devices...rarely see watches on their wrists.


I guess I'm the same as your son, as much as I love watches, I now too use my fancy cell phone as a time keeper in college. I used to wear a watch back in high school but I never got used to having it on my wrist, always bothered me. But after seeing how this one looks and fits on my wrist, I just might pick something up for myself on a NATO strap.


----------



## wild style

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here is my Archimede Pilot M. My first "real" watch and I couldn't be happier!









Call me crazy, but I prefer the standard crown.









OD green Nato arrived in the post last week and has been on the watch ever since.









And finally, the lume shot!


----------



## eurospek

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



wild style said:


> Call me crazy, but I prefer the standard crown.


Same here, great looking watch.


----------



## wild style

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Thanks eurospek! That Citizen looks incredible on the bond nato strap, by the way. Your picture has convinced me to order another strap.


----------



## eurospek

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

And where did you find that watch with the standard crown? All I'm seeing are the big and weird ones.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



eurospek said:


> And where did you find that watch with the standard crown? All I'm seeing are the big and weird ones.


I believe the Archimede comes with a choice of standard and diamond crown. The Stowa Flieger has a fairly moderate crown as well.


----------



## wild style

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Crusader said:


> I believe the Archimede comes with a choice of standard and diamond crown. The Stowa Flieger has a fairly moderate crown as well.


Yup. I ordered mine directly from Archimede (which by the way was an excellent experience) and they give you the option for standard crown or onion crown.


----------



## jporos

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*










Just in, this Oris BC3 40mm. A modern interpretation of a pilot watch influenced by the IWC Mark XI tradition. Plus for me, the more calendar functions the better. It's hard for me to remember anything these days. :-(


----------



## Andy H

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Steinhart Nav B hand wind, with Unitas 6497 movement. Great watch and good runner. Mine has the number 1.


----------



## James Haury

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Aquired this summer a TIMEX easy reader about 45mm black dial with large white numbers case is base metal chrome plated with a ss back and it has the wonderful indiglo!Cheap and cheerful but not shoddy it is easy to read at night with the touch of button.You have to give Timex it's props.


----------



## ecalzo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

awayting for this one......
Rlt watch RLT48 Navigator.....
great bang for the bucks......;-)
live pics when it will be here......


----------



## MilSpecIA

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Wrote a article on tactical watches by US service members this last summer and bought this...



Also bought a Rolex GMT II

Have a Traser also. Planning on writing a article for watches of the Special Forces later this year.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Welcome to our little forum, MilSpecIA !


----------



## landschrabbler

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Welcome!



MilSpecIA said:


> Wrote a article on tactical watches by US service members this last summer [...] Planning on writing a article for watches of the Special Forces later this year.


Will you post them in this forum?
Jörg


----------



## MilSpecIA

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



landschrabbler said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Will you post them in this forum?
> Jörg


Yes once the article is published next month in their on-line publications I will post a link.


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



MilSpecIA said:


> Yes once the article is published next month in their on-line publications I will post a link.


Looking forward to that MilspecIA

And welcome to our forum!


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



ecalzo said:


> awayting for this one......
> Rlt watch RLT48 Navigator.....
> great bang for the bucks......;-)
> live pics when it will be here......


I couldn't agree more, there - RLT do some nice watches.|>


----------



## mokermania

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here is my Seiko with Nylon Strap from my wife


----------



## donhl

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Got this one last year!!!!!!!


----------



## RGRAY

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

The 47mm Ticino Stealth










The watches in order of purchasing and strap.

1. 44mm Ray Knight Custom on unknown ammo pouch.

2, 47mm Davidsen 1936 Radiomir on Zeugma 1936.

3. 47mm Naples Destro on Rob Montana w Torpedo buckle.

4. 47mm Helenarou MM on SanDave Coach leather.

5. 47mm MilitaryTime model MM33 on Stonecreekstraps.

6. 47mm MilitaryTime model MM47 on Micah Mauser pouch.

7. 47mm Ticino Stealth on XL Tourby strap.


----------



## ranestorm

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

44mm MM Ti (from Roling):


----------



## sammers

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Got these two since the New Year... Very pleased with both of them.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Two classics in their own right! :-!


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



sammers said:


> Got these two since the New Year... Very pleased with both of them.


Fantastic pair - modern and classic side by side. :-!


----------



## gregflat9

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Wow... 656 and Mark XV after Xmas... well done Sir!

Design icons - both of them.


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Not the latest purchase, but just back from service: my Glycine Airman Special II:










Not seen a Glycine in the mix yet, so thought I'd throw one in.

Cheers


----------



## benjamin831

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



RGRAY said:


> The 47mm Ticino Stealth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watches in order of purchasing and strap.
> 
> 1. 44mm Ray Knight Custom on unknown ammo pouch.
> 
> 2, 47mm Davidsen 1936 Radiomir on Zeugma 1936.
> 
> 3. 47mm Naples Destro on Rob Montana w Torpedo buckle.
> 
> 4. 47mm Helenarou MM on SanDave Coach leather.
> 
> 5. 47mm MilitaryTime model MM33 on Stonecreekstraps.
> 
> 6. 47mm MilitaryTime model MM47 on Micah Mauser pouch.
> 
> 7. 47mm Ticino Stealth on XL Tourby strap.


Just wondering... With so many homage watches, why don't you just get a Panerai as well?

Beautiful straps BTW :-!


----------



## ecalzo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

another diver.....:-!:-!


----------



## Brian D.

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

*Nice Sawtooth ecalzo :-!. One of these days I'm just going to break down and get one.*


----------



## Anville

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Got this one in today.


----------



## av8tor86

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My new Kremke Valkyrie meets BlackHawk helicopter... Modem Burner...



































































































































































Enjoy!


----------



## Troika

*Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I haven't approached any decent watch photography yet. working on it, but here's a quick tripod shot of two of my great adds this year; my O&W AS2063 and Baby Del, who's wearing my ord. Hamilton sterile dial. I'll get better at the closeups and post other pics, but I hope someone enjoys this one.


----------



## ecalzo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

wonderful pics of mil-veichles and a nice pic of a little baby...
:-d:-!:-!


----------



## bjp

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

picked up this Dynamic................I love this watch!

perfect size, clear dial layout (with obvious lineage in the mil-watch family).










ben


----------



## ecalzo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



bjp said:


> picked up this Dynamic................I love this watch!
> perfect size, clear dial layout (with obvious lineage in the mil-watch family).
> ben


wow never seen before......
wonderful.....
:-!:-!


----------



## roadie

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

i hope this can be included. lindberg and son ''titan''. please don't be too critical. also, i need to improve my photography skills.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Welcome to the forum, roadie! 

Don't worry, my own photography skills undercut everyone else's ... :roll:

Having said that, your picture isn't loading for me ... too big, by any chance?


----------



## reverendkb

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

picked up this Dynamic................I love this watch!

perfect size, clear dial layout (with obvious lineage in the mil-watch family).

That's got a tough and tasty looking crown!!


----------



## m3vwg

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

got this rare traser t3102 limited edition never seen on before:-!


----------



## MilSpecIA

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Article is posted...

http://www.moaa.org/membership/pubs/pubs_todaysofficer/index.htm

The editors changed a few things but more or less it's all there. Wished they had used more pictures though since I sent them like 30.


----------



## MilSpecIA

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I'll post this in the main article fourm as well...


----------



## ecalzo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

wow...
nice article.......:-!


----------



## pilotswatch

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I had this flieger case with a movement and dial that needed parts and refreshing. The case was rechromed and jedanzoom help me find a replacement movement and dial. I'm very happy with the result. Here it is with some other military watches.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

A wonderful example of those pre-WWII early aviation watches! :-!


----------



## Erik Royale

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Archimede Pilot arrived yesterday. 3 secs slow over the first 24h.:-!


----------



## Time Bandit

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Got two days ago. Debaufre Nav B Unitas 44mm. I'm really liking this watch.


----------



## HappyJack

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Revue Thommen Airspeed Auto - with Lemania 5100 - to go with / replace the little brother quartz with the ETA 251.262

The new (but old /used) Auto










and the old (but not much used) quartz


----------



## Colin Canuck

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*








Marathon CSAR. It's big. It's bad. Its band smells like vanilla.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3302902434


----------



## Andy H

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My latest, a Fortis Automatic 595. ETA 2824-2 keeps very good time and is a pleasure to wear. I think it´s about 20 years old, but the lume is still very good.


----------



## Andy H

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Colin Canuck said:


> Marathon CSAR. It's big. It's bad. Its band smells like vanilla.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3302902434


I liiiike! :-! Which movement is in that baby? Size, price?


----------



## TZAG

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Andy H said:


> I liiiike! :-! Which movement is in that baby? Size, price?


http://www.countycomm.com/CSAR.htm


----------



## ecalzo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

my lats pilmil a orsa...
:-!


----------



## Colin Canuck

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Andy H said:


> I liiiike! :-! Which movement is in that baby? Size, price?


It's 44mm and retail - if you can find it - is b/w $2700 and $2900. It has a Valjoux 7750 inside. Based on a US government doc that gives the factory address, it's made by Girard-Perrgaux.


----------



## Colin Canuck

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



wafu_jay said:


> Commissioned this Aerospace Avantage last year on my old Sea King Squadron (846 NAS). Flying Chinooks now, any suggestions for a good watch to commission instead of another Breitling?


Marathon would be interesting. I don't know if they take commissions but their CSAR would be just the thing.


----------



## TZAG

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Nice Orsa Erros |>
I got this "5" which I believe it deserves to be a pil/mil type. 51$ ;-)
Cheers!


----------



## ecalzo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

great watch my friend TZAG...
different brand but with the same face....
italian and greek one face one...
:-d:-d:-d


----------



## TZAG

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Sicuramente! :-d​


----------



## Pil-Mil fan

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

There's no thank you function here as I know of. So I'll have to do it in writing and say, 'Keep posting your pictures.' If you're on the fence about posting one please do.
I've been enjoying the "***** graphical" content tremendously. I especially fancy the two-dial chronographs which are horizontally positioned.

:thanks


----------



## ecalzo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Orsa TIME..........:-!:-!:-!


----------



## TZAG

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

:-!


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

A couple of my 2008 arrivals which I've recently been united with!



















I've also been enjoying my reunion with the ZTZ:


----------



## Erik Royale

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Nalu said:


>


Wow, that's a stunning "Fifty"!


----------



## Andy H

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I got my two Poljot Aviators back from the watchmaker today, and my new Precista PRS 18 A in the post. My Mil/Pilot collection is now complete, with the exception of the black Aviator, which I sold. Happy days!


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Finally got a chance to shoot this one today:










The brown leather is temporary until I can locate a good-quality bund-style 3 piece for it.


----------



## mikeand

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I picked this one up at the end of last year and really like it.


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Picked up these 3 military/industrial watches in '09 thru trading/purchasing........


----------



## gregflat9

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



mikeand said:


> I picked this one up at the end of last year and really like it.


Nice. Very nice!


----------



## flyskate

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

_Dievas Flieger Timer #09/50_

[/i][/size][/color]


























Limited Edition of 50 pieces worldwide
Movement: Vintage Swiss ETA 2452 automatic movement
Dial: Black with white arabic numbers. Red hands.
Luminance: Super-Luminova. C3.
Dimensions: 42.5mm in diameter, 53mm lug to lug, 11mm thick
Crown: 5mm 316L stainless steel Flieger crown
Crystal: Flat Sapphire crystal. Anti-reflective coating on the inside.
Water resistance: 30m
Power Reserve: ~42 hours


----------



## ecalzo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

another ORSA..............
:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Av8tor1

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My new watch from Wilson Watch Works arrived today 

I love it!

Specs and mini-review: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1770469#post1770469


----------



## k7lro

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

From Jaffy:


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Bought this one a year ago, but just rec'd it today as it's been with Jack @ IWW for a very professional and sympathetic restoration. I still need to install a more gently used bezel I have for it and swap the bracelet for a JB Champion, but I can't resist showing a pic I took today:










Omega Speedmaster 105.003 "Ed White", ex-US Navy 6th Fleet :-!


----------



## moonmonkey73

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Hi im new to watchuseek, just thought I would post my new Hanowa Navigator watch

Its my first Swiss watch since my Tag 2000 and Omega seamaster were stolen last year from my house and all I can afford at the moment. Its a nice watch for the money and fits really nice and Im really pleased with it


----------



## moonmonkey73

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Hi im new to watchuseek, just thought I would post my new Hanowa Navigator watch

Its my first Swiss watch since my Tag 2000 and Omega seamaster were stolen last year from my house and all I can afford at the moment. Its a lovely watch for the money and fits really nice and Im really pleased with it


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Welcome to our small forum, moonmonkey!


----------



## blackstallion

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## beginner

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My Nav B-Uhr 47mm ....










Some more pics here ...https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=249350


----------



## scamp

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My newest from Archer Watches


----------



## shadow4golf

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Oops. Sorry


----------



## cram1960

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*









Russian Avaitor









Russian Submarine?

















Chinese Military


----------



## Topher1556

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My Quad10 is the newest to me:


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Just received my Ticino Big Pilot (sterile dial, blued hands, Miyota movement) a few days ago. Been wearing it ever since.










It's really on the big side for me (47mm on a 15cm wrist) and I'm hoping that the thick Steinhart strap I've ordered with a deployant will add some bulk to the profile, making it less apparent. The way this looks, it's more of a casual fashionwatch - wouldn't wear this with a suit anytime soon. Absolutely love the b-uhr dial though... will have to save up for a Stowa Airman Original, which is more my size.


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## Pascal S

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Tutima Flieger Chronograph F3


----------



## Luhnk

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

This is my first pilot/flieger style watch.


----------



## The Eclectic

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Marathon CSAR and Speedy Pro


----------



## The Eclectic

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Marathon CSAR and Speedy Pro


----------



## Mr.Charles

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Laco "Ju 52" Nav-B w/ Miyota 8215 on brown Jurgen pilot strap.

< Working on my photography skills. Images to follow. >


----------



## Mr.Charles

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Laco "Ju 52" Nav-B w/ Miyota 8215 on brown Jurgen pilot strap.

< Working on my photography skills. Images to follow. >


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase - thread no. 1*



Please accept my sincere apologies: while trying to split this thread in an effort to control the screen width of the forum, it appears that the posts in this thread after May 2009 have been lost.

If they resurface elsewhere, I will reinstate them, but for the time being theyse posts must be considered missing presumed lost.

I am very sorry. o|


----------



## ecalzo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase - thread no. 1*

:-( sorry...
but sometimes it happens....
don't worry...
many more pics will come....
;-)


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase - thread no. 1*

This is indeed tough cookies. Have you asked Ernie if a server backup can be used to restore a single thread?


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase - thread no. 1*



Nalu said:


> This is indeed tough cookies. Have you asked Ernie if a server backup can be used to restore a single thread?


I have put the question to him. For the time being, consider it the price to pay for a 12th-century mod. tangling with 21st-century technology. :roll: :-x


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase - thread no. 1*



Crusader said:


> I have put the question to him.


And the answer is "no". :-(

Sorry again.


----------



## Strela

*Thread was to big anyway, needed some pruning*

All you can say is  and then go o| :-d


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase - thread no. 1*



Crusader said:


> And the answer is "no". :-(
> 
> Sorry again.


That'll be boiling oil for you then, Crusader :-d


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase - thread no. 1*

Well, I managed to slpit this thread without further loss of posts. 

You live and learn ...


----------



## LRRP

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



cram1960 said:


> Chinese Military


How well does it keep time? Where can someone get one?


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## dsign50

:-!


----------



## cuthbert

Do you consider this one a pilot?










On a webpage I read that it was issued to the pilots of the Israeli Air Force, but I foudn no references...anybody know anything about that?


----------



## foamposite

Hi all,

First time posting here (I post mainly on the G Shock sub-forum).

Here are my 2 military watches:










I got this about a year and a half ago. Wore it pretty often till I've stopped wearing it about 6 months ago. Then this came along...










This is a very recent purchase, and I wore it for the first time today. Hopefully it will stay on my wrist for a longer period of time than my previous military watch.

Cheers!


----------



## Bayoublaster

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



eurospek said:


>


I have that one on a Maratac tan silicone bracelet. Very comfortable combo. Only gripe is that I'm spoiled by tritium and have to get used to the "old" glow in the dark.


----------



## Lil_Fonky

First Post!!! :-!

Just got this in about a week ago: the obligatory SNDA65 / Bond strap combo ...


----------



## Lil_Fonky

Dunno why my last post jumped into the middle of the middle of on old thread :think: ... Imagine, if you will, the very same info in this exact place, and you'll know what I was going for.:thanks


----------



## militaryfan

Same watch as foamposite, I got mine last week but was waiting on my Nato strap.
excuse the photography


----------



## Beau8

Fantastic looking acquisitions! ;-)


----------



## 145.012-67

A recent acquisition _and_ a piece i was hunting down for quite some time:

Porsche Design/Orfina 'BUND' PVD Black, Lemania cal. 5100

X


----------



## marin

I hope my latest purchase qualifies for this thread. Modded Seiko SKX007:



















A bit more info (and more pics) over here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=365783


----------



## escaner

Hi, my two latest purchases:

* Citizen Eco-Drive Pilot (Nighthawk in the US) BJ7010-59E














































* Seiko 5 Sports Military SNZG15K1
Another one in the thread! :-!


----------



## Noggenfogger

My new Sinn 356 UTC:


----------



## CmdrBond

This is my first post in this section of the forum, and it is a beauty -


----------



## homathetes

I was really, really hoping I could get over the tiny size of this watch (34mm)...but alas it has been flipped. :roll: Handwinding movement was cool though...


----------



## John "Scottie" Ferguson

145.012-67 said:


>


That's a great looking watch. Love PVD


----------



## John "Scottie" Ferguson

My Lum-Tec Combat B2

Love the brushed stainless steel PVD and Lume!

Full Review Here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=365635


















SUPER LUME!









Wrist shot



























Sapphire Caseback


----------



## John "Scottie" Ferguson

escaner said:


> Tremendous close-ups of the Citizen!


----------



## Tony A.H

oh Man!!!!!
that's a GREAT LOOKING Watch .!
i WISH Seiko would make this very same Watch in a BIG Ceramic Case like 46 or 47mm!! 

congrats.! 
Tony


----------



## akshayb

This is my HMT SAINIK (SOLDIER) you can observe issue nos. of the back, dial is original and untouched, case have drilled through lugs.



















With Wishes
AkshayB​


----------



## akira23

Here is my W3 (Wilson Watch Works) Pilot. I purchased this right before Christmas.

*Specs*.

*Movement*: Swiss ETA Unitas rose gold plated engraved skeleton with flame blued screws, polished and sun bursted winding wheels. 
*Crown Type*: Diamond Large
*Crystal*: Sapphire front and back Double AR
*Dial*: Sterile black pilot dial reminiscent of the original pilot watch design applied with C1 luminous material.
*Hands set*: Black framed pilot hand set applied with C1 luminescent material.
*Strap*: 22/20mm-125/85 Made in Germany-double rivet calf leather pilot strap with polished 316L solid stainless steel buckle.
*Case*: Black PVD


----------



## John "Scottie" Ferguson

*Lum-Tec Combat B2 w/Black Matte Titanium Stainless Steel Bracelet*

Just got a brand-spanking new Black Matte Titanium Stainless Steel Bracelet for my Lum-Tec Combat B2. Amazing looking finish complements the PVD finish. Looks like it was made for this watch. Hefty weight and solid links. 
Single fold deployant clasp. 22mm lug and end size. Clasp is a little stiff to open, but maybe because it's new...

Got it at Tungchoy. The straps come from overseas. They quote 2-3 weeks shipping, but I received mine in 7 calendar days, so not bad.


----------



## Nalu

Bought this last summer, but it had an incorrect dial/movement.










The good news is that the correct movement and a NOS dial are now at hand. Soon another great milwatch will be brought back to life! :-!


----------



## Mister Mike

Picked up two military Russians in the past 2 weeks: A genuine military-issue Komandirskie from the 1980s, and a new reissue of the WW2 K-43


----------



## militaryfan

I know you guys have seen it a zillion times, but I've finally made it into the bandwagon :-!


















When looking dial-down at the watch it just looks like a regular sized timepiece. But the height of the case really makes it stand out.


----------



## Veefy

Archimede Pilot H


----------



## maestro26316

Seiko snzg15k1 on a nato strap.


----------



## rukrem

Two new ones to show off: Steinhart Aviation GMT & Steinhart Nav-B Uhr


----------



## tm223




----------



## LRRP

Very nice watches!|>


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## LRRP

ggyy1276 said:


>


Very nice! Congrats on your new aquisition.


----------



## ggyy1276

LRRP said:


> Very nice! Congrats on your new aquisition.


Thanks for your kind words :thanks


----------



## crbpaul

Ball Engineer Aviator watch :-!


----------



## Ludi

AUTAVIA (for AUTomobile and AVIAtion timer, so I suppose this one is eligible here ;-) ) 2446C GMT, 1971...










... vs 1675 GMT, 1965...










... designed for real fighter pilot  (Autavia GMT 1163)










Have a nice day b-)


----------



## Willieboy

rukrem said:


> Two new ones to show off: Steinhart Aviation GMT & Steinhart Nav-B Uhr


Those are some beautiful pictures of some beautiful watches RukRem.


----------



## Willieboy

Kremke Valkyrie:










Debaufre CSAR:


----------



## elliottest

MWC G10SL MKV PVD. The strap is by Watch Obsession Zulu Style with anti reflective rings-SAND colour. http://www.watchobsession.co.uk/
Top quality heavy duty strap with matches the PVD great. The watch is a self illumination version by mb-mirotec T25 green/orange.
The face is about 35mm [ 39mm inc crown ] These G10 would have been great if they were about 42-43mm in my opinion -as it is they are a bit smaller then what i am used to. Still, very comfortable to wear and the RONDA 705 quartz movement keep great time as expected. The MWC still keeps the battery replacement access on the back of the watch. water resitance 50m. Good no noncence time keeper with permanent light technology.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3345/4618877695_209eb575f9_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3417/4619489794_722f8ce355_b.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4049/4618875371_141ebfff52_b.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4044/4619489274_9021d1f64a_b.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4065/4618877097_7b97c6bc74_b.jpg


----------



## LRRP

Very nice!



elliottest said:


> mwc g10sl mkv pvd. The strap is by watch obsession zulu style with anti reflective rings-sand colour. http://www.watchobsession.co.uk/
> top quality heavy duty strap with matches the pvd great. The watch is a self illumination version by mb-mirotec t25 green/orange.
> The face is about 35mm [ 39mm inc crown ] these g10 would have been great if they were about 42-43mm in my opinion -as it is they are a bit smaller then what i am used to. Still, very comfortable to wear and the ronda 705 quartz movement keep great time as expected. The mwc still keeps the battery replacement access on the back of the watch. Water resitance 50m. Good no noncence time keeper with permanent light technology.
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3345/4618877695_209eb575f9_b.jpg
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3417/4619489794_722f8ce355_b.jpg
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4049/4618875371_141ebfff52_b.jpg
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4044/4619489274_9021d1f64a_b.jpg
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4065/4618877097_7b97c6bc74_b.jpg


----------



## Enigma

I received this one yesterday: a post-war East German military (1940's? 1950's?). Whether it was an actual army issued watch is up for debate. I can't find much info on them either way, but it definitely has it's roots in the WWII era German army watches.

It came with a beat up case and bezel, dial is still nice, hands are pretty much wasted, and a snap on case back (w. no dust cover, obviously). It ran ok, but needs a service.

I just sent it in to have it restored (dial refinish, new hands, crystal, case replated, etc.), so I'll post result pics when I get it back. Cheers!


























15 jewel (AS1130?) movement. Seller said it was a 10.5" caliber(?)


----------



## tm223

Stowa Flieger.


----------



## T.Shaw

whifferdill said:


> notice by moderator:
> 
> this thread has been split as the number of pages makes the forum too wide for most screens.
> 
> the previous posts in this thread can be found in the following thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=172020
> 
> crusader


----------



## Deacon211

Just got my first Sinn. Cannot recomment this watch enough! :-!


----------



## SiebSp

PRS-29B Smiths


----------



## ClarkJ

I love vintage heuers. great watch you have there


----------



## [email protected]

I donit know if this fits Pil/Mil but i like it a lot.


----------



## CCCP

HMT Pilot


----------



## PsychoCemia

Ok...it might not really be a pilot watch...but does it count if I use it as one? :-!



















Christopher Ward C3 Malvern Corax edition :-!


----------



## X.R.

Smiths PRS 29A


----------



## tm223




----------



## marin

Vintage Heuer 510.501!


----------



## rtl

I switched out the retro band for this rhino strap on my PRS 50, what do you guys think


----------



## abingdon

Just picked up this Steinhart NavB II.


----------



## hotwax

my beater military style on left ;-)
cheap casio with 10 years battery 100m WR + funny hands


----------



## GHM73

Got it 2 days ago...


----------



## militaryfan

I've posted this in the B&R section but I thought I'd share with my pil/mil friends.

Info from the B&R website: 
*TYPE DEMINEUR *1996 
The watch of French civil defense bomb squad specialists. Upon request from the French Civil Defense and according to operational specifications, Bell & Ross elaborated the Demineur Type.


----------



## janice&fred




----------



## andy_s

SAAF Lemania 5012


----------



## 145.012-67

_Excellent_ and a quite rare piece...

X


----------



## maxwinamp

Got this off Amazon and the strap from ebay


----------



## TheRobbStory

maxwinamp said:


> Got this off Amazon and the strap from ebay


I've had the same one for a few years and absolutely love it. Unfortunately, once I put it on a Bond NATO I can't get it off my girlfriend's wrist!.


----------



## walk54

Oris BC4 chronograph in black DLC finish on rouille leather strap.


----------



## AaaVee

My laco (showing different strap options) ->


----------



## Quartersawn

Finally got my Stowa after a 4 month wait.


----------



## PH68

Not sure what is a military/pilots watch.
In fact I'm not sure what constitutes one.


----------



## defstarx

Hello all!

Here's my second Mil-watch purchase, and my first 'tactical' (meaning black). ;-)
Got my SWM Black Titan Diver with the PVD bracelet 3 weeks ago. I stalked it for quite a some time in the internets before deciding to place an order. It turned out hard to get as it had just been discontinued. But I did.

I'm quite happy with it. Great readability. The tritium vials are really quite bright - you have to be careful not to give away your position in the dark... :think:


----------



## Kraut783

... vs 1675 GMT, 1965...










... designed for real fighter pilot  (Autavia GMT 1163)










Have a nice day b-)[/QUOTE]

Nice F-4 you got there too...Ubon Airfield?


----------



## andy_s




----------



## SiebSp

As posted in the Laco forum:
My new Laco 42 mm handwound B-Uhren.


----------



## rhst1

Lovely!


----------



## PH68

Citizen EcoDrive on leather


----------



## Explorerspirit

Kraut783 said:


> ... vs 1675 GMT, 1965...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... designed for real fighter pilot  (Autavia GMT 1163)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice day b-)


Nice F-4 you got there too...Ubon Airfield?[/QUOTE]
No, I bet not- probably a hospital or home birth! >!>!>! Lol!!


----------



## laabstract

defstarx said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Here's my second Mil-watch purchase, and my first 'tactical' (meaning black). ;-)
> Got my SWM Black Titan Diver with the PVD bracelet 3 weeks ago. I stalked it for quite a some time in the internets before deciding to place an order. It turned out hard to get as it had just been discontinued. But I did.
> 
> I'm quite happy with it. Great readability. The tritium vials are really quite bright - you have to be careful not to give away your position in the dark... :think:


I just picked up a millicurie for christmas, good watches but have not heard much of a buzz about them.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Old watch on a new strap:


Citizen Nighthawk | Washington Sectional by TheRobbStory, on Flickr


----------



## PH68

???


----------



## Riddle

TheRobbStory said:


> I've had the same one for a few years and absolutely love it. Unfortunately, once I put it on a Bond NATO I can't get it off my girlfriend's wrist!.


 it seems like everyone puts a bond nato on it. ask me how i know:-!


----------



## MadMex




----------



## yester5

My two newest...5.11 Sureshot watches.


----------



## militaryfan

Received this awhile ago now. But never got a chance to share my ultimate beater.


----------



## cameronweiss

WOW, THAT IS A SWEET LOOKING WATCH. I really like the black and olive color combo.


----------



## cameronweiss

I made this watch to wear when I free-dive and spearfish. It has a low profile to prevent it from snagging on rocks and kelp. I really like the way it looks on the olive strap, and it blends with my camo wetsuit too.


----------



## rcook55

Citizen BM8475-00E on a 4-ring NATO:


----------



## marin

Not really my latest but haven't posted it here yet - Sinn 142:


----------



## andy_s

Hi Marin - we meet again!

Not my latest, just the latest pictures:

Benrus


















Lemania:


----------



## heboil

Latest as I just picked up the brown bund from Time Factors...


----------



## regulator




----------



## Crusader

Welcome to the forum, regulator!


----------



## Flex1493

What G-shock is that?


----------



## Monocrom

Flex1493 said:


> What G-shock is that?


:-s

Which one are you referring to? Last G-Shock pictured in this topic is back on page 8, nearly half-way down. If you mean that one, it looks like a member of the GS1100 series.


----------



## spectre130

andy_s said:


> Hi Marin - we meet again!
> 
> Lemania:
> View attachment 386814
> 
> 
> View attachment 386815


Oh! Tell me more about this watch. I can not find anything on this Lemania.


----------



## MikoDel

rhst1 said:


> Lovely!


Absolutely, what a piece. I go for tritium mostly but that is waaaay cool.


----------



## Stipey




----------



## KingManFred

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Dr. Robert said:


> You are a terrific brother. That's a very classy watch, you're starting him off on the right track! Alas, my 17 yr. old son doesn't wear a watch any more....he has a couple of Casios, very cool ones, analog w/ some digital...but now has a very sophisticated cell phone & he and his cronies use those devices...rarely see watches on their wrists.


I'm 25 yrs. old and I was actually reading the other day in an article that the generations born from 2008 and later years will no longer acknowledge what a true camera nor a wristwatch is because they have been primarily replace by their cell phones. Sad days are upon us!


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

This Eterna is from an S-13 member, via his son, via a WUS member. I love it, just wish it could talk!


----------



## kaffakid

$20 beater I found... not very sexy but whatever


----------



## tommy_boy

*Schuhren Observer:*


----------



## andy_s

spectre130 said:


> Oh! Tell me more about this watch. I can not find anything on this Lemania.


It is an issued South African Air Force Lemania from 1980, only about 800 were bought and most were destroyed/buried after the Seiko Sports 100 replaced them in 1984. A few still remain in circulation (about a dozen as far as I can tell). More info on Rikus's site at Saaf Wristwatches


----------



## regulator

laco 45mm


----------



## BramJ

Just got this one today 









Precista PRS-17C


----------



## Luxury Bazaar

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



eurospek said:


> Recently my 12 year old brother has been checking out watches and I decided to get him his first watch for Christmas. My budget for him was $250 and he wanted something unique and not just your average Fossil watch from the mall. We stumbled upon the *Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph Canvas Watch #AT0200-05E* that he liked instantly.
> 
> It originally came with an uncomfortable military green canvas strap that fit him fine but neither him nor I was impressed with the look of it, and idk how that strap fits an adult, it definitely didn't fit my wrist at all.
> 
> I ordered him a 22mm Maratac "Bond" NATO strap for it and here's how it looks like:


Very nice! I'm sure your little brother will like it a lot. For a 12-year-old boy he has quite a taste for luxury, lol


----------



## Tangowhiskey

My mistake.


----------



## Tangowhiskey

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Let me try this again! Here's my new addition! It's a Traser H3 P6600 on a Maratac composite band with red stitching.


----------



## Flex1493




----------



## Tangowhiskey

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

...one more pic!


----------



## Flex1493

Hey is that a Mazda Zoom zoom


----------



## Flex1493

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## PH68

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Citizen BJ9130 GMT on a Di Modell Ikarus


----------



## bilingham

Kronos Italian military homage on Maratac Zulu strap


----------



## vserduchka

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



eurospek said:


> Recently my 12 year old brother has been checking out watches and I decided to get him his first watch for Christmas. My budget for him was $250 and he wanted something unique and not just your average Fossil watch from the mall. We stumbled upon the *Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph Canvas Watch #AT0200-05E* that he liked instantly.
> 
> It originally came with an uncomfortable military green canvas strap that fit him fine but neither him nor I was impressed with the look of it, and idk how that strap fits an adult, it definitely didn't fit my wrist at all.
> 
> I ordered him a 22mm Maratac "Bond" NATO strap for it and here's how it looks like:


What a great brother! That's a really nice Citizen. I had a Skyhawk that I sold a couple of years ago to pay for moving expenses... Wish I still had it, they're awesome watches.


----------



## watches44

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

*Hamilton Khaki Pilot*


----------



## BenL

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

This beauty.


----------



## whitez

check this out!


----------



## drmosh




----------



## JJJimmy

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Very nice...but I don't recognize the maker. Info, please?


----------



## JoeTritium

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here's my latest.


----------



## BenL

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## ekim31

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## AirMech74

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## teh POD

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My first pilot, Maratac Pilot:









lume shot:


----------



## JoeTritium

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

A few more!


----------



## falten

My new longines, though no czech inscription on the back...


----------



## nedrager

One of my newer additions, BJ9130-05E, on a 5 ring PVD NATO strap I got off a popular auction site.


----------



## tracyv

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



KingManFred said:


> I'm 25 yrs. old and I was actually reading the other day in an article that the generations born from 2008 and later years will no longer acknowledge what a true camera nor a wristwatch is because they have been primarily replace by their cell phones. Sad days are upon us!


When their batteries die from all the texting they will ask everyone that has a watch for the time! :-d

-- Tracy V


----------



## jchfriis

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Got this 2 days ago:


----------



## forchristopher

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

OK... picked up this Maratac pilot recently but just found my winning combo! Maratac Pilot with my TexasStrapCo Leather strap.... My new favorite combo!


----------



## redstategunnut




----------



## Mike L

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My EDC for the rest of the week .

















Cheer's


----------



## tinknocker

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## JoeTritium

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

New Traser SAR.:-!:-!


----------



## erikclabaugh

marin said:


> I hope my latest purchase qualifies for this thread. Modded Seiko SKX007:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit more info (and more pics) over here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=365783


Wow! Nice looking watch! Seiko should take note... I would buy that in a second!


----------



## AirMech74

Just got this one this week courtesy of a fellow WUS member.


----------



## qmechanic

My first mechanical timepiece, my first military watch, my first post! Seiko SNK809 on a navy/red NATO strap.


----------



## Bongo Boy

This one just in yesterday. It's the Maratac, of course, with the Miyota 8245 movement, which is one of many watch movements I'm completely unfamiliar with.




























So far, just a couple of things to say about it.

- It's looks ridiculously big but I still think I can wear it--although it says 'fashion' watch on my wrist, at least a tad.
- It hand winds. So in my book this basically allows me to overlook many evils, should they exist.
- It looks to be gaining about 1-2s per day right now, but every time I check it I see no variation--looks like whatever rate it has, it's steady.

Finish is excellent throughout--significantly better than other watches I've seen in comparable price range. Inside of the lug end corners are fairly sharp and could use a very light knock-down with 600-grit paper, but in the last 24 hrs of wear it hasn't been any issue. Only whilst fondling the watch in the hand is this noticed, and I suppose I really shouldn't be doing that anyway.

Drilled-through lug holes make for more Brownie points, as does the tight positioning of them, placing the spring bars up as tight as you can get them and still manage a medium-heavy pilot strap. I'm running seiko 'fat' spring bars, and a Hirsch Liberty or Di-Modell Jumbo might be a squeeze.

The general smooth contour and large diameter-to-depth ratio make this thing quite wearable for the long-sleeve days, I believe. Not much to snag on despite the club scene size.

The little wee seconds hand is so small its motion gives the impression you got yerself a real hi-beat movement going on--it looks smood as budda as it traverses it's equally tiny dial. I very much like the hands, which on close examination look to be very well made and well finished. Both have the smoothest, most-uniform coatings imaginable with no lume-bulge. Likewise the numerals and indices on the dial itself--appealing to me very much in style, size, proportion etc. Thankfully, for me, there's no date window cluttering things up. Combined with the vast real estate and we're looking mighty fine to those like me who enjoy minimal.

Finally, there's that outrageous crown. I just don't know what to say, except that it's a real blessing for the handwind enthusiast--4 turns of this thing and you're fully wound (just kidding--but lord it IS enormous).

All in all I enjoy this one so far and call it a bargain.

Oh, and I could be mistaken of course, but I believe the seconds dial on this watch is the first example of any dial on anything I've ever seen where numerals are upside-down.


----------



## Eggsy

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Fortis Flieger


----------



## cadomniel

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

A couple of my latest: Speedbird III GMT along with a favorite of mine Sinn 656.

I gave up the Stowa Baumuster B in order to get the Speedbird GMT. So far, no regrets. and although the Stowa has a bit more attention to detail. higher quality in the finish; I thnk the SBIII is a better daily wearer for me.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Congratulations! The Speedbird III is really a great watch. Enjoy.


----------



## jayjaygoodtimes

Ok...one of each for me. Actually my very first Pilot or Aviator watch of any kind...and I love it. Picked up a Maratac Pilot 2nd hand...then located a Panatime Aviator (blk/gry sued) second hand as well...modified it with my own brushed SS butterfly clasp (that I had in my ridiculous odds/ends collection)...I think it looks great...and very very comfortable. All said and done...less than $200 total invested. The Miyota keeps very good time so far...been on my wrist for 2 days straight (minus showers)...and so far so good...lume is great also.




















The Military/Diver...newest one I have purchased (less than a month old)...Deep Blue M2K...on a nylon Zulu strap...very comfortable for its size...and the lume is phenominal. Have a great week...


----------



## mt1tdi

My latest Pilot watch is a Damasko DA46. I love this thing.


----------



## victorbrunswick

Normally I post in the Russian watch forum as that's my main focus but I thought I'd share my most recent acquisition.









Soviet era Poljot 31569 Sturmanskie Aviator
(Soviet Air Force issue)


----------



## Alter Soldat

Got these 3 just lately.I'm really happy with all of them,just gotta get used to that big golden boy.

Need a better strap for it too.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

Picked this up a couple of weeks ago. Now one of my favorites...

Tactico TC1


----------



## vserduchka

Ticino 44mm Pilot


----------



## vserduchka

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Ticino 44mm Pilot


----------



## Doctorsti

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

CSAR


----------



## tinknocker

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## Tick Talk

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Limited Edition of 1:


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Glad to have got my hands on one of these:


----------



## river rat




----------



## TheNightsWatch

My first quartz is in the mail, I guess I'm joining the Citizen BM6400-00E club!


----------



## spardas2

http://affordablemilwatches.blogspot.com/2011/07/pulsar-g10-vs-pulsar-pxh035.htmlSeiko SNX425. Automatic mov. 7S26 

De Affordable Military Watches


De Affordable Military Watches


De Affordable Military Watches


De Affordable Military Watches


De Affordable Military Watches


De Affordable Military Watches


De Affordable Military Watches


----------



## kaffakid

Duuude where can I find one?


----------



## spardas2

Pulsar PXH035









​


----------



## Hickory Shampoo

Luminox 6402.BO F-117 Nighthawk Blackout arrived a couple of days ago. 


lume4 by Hickory Shampoo, on Flickr


----------



## svedos




----------



## mikeynd

My first post over hear on this forum,and i hope you don't mind me posting all my so called "military style" watches.I should have started awhile back i think.The first pic is my latest,but it's not here yet.I just put the order in,and i am double darn excited,been wanting an MTM for a loooong time.As you can see i love quartz watches,and that's all.


----------



## starman69

C:\Users\MEHMET\Pictures\fevrier


----------



## Siebeck

This Tutima Pacific (old model, diameter of 40mm) just arrived yesterday and the Nato arrived today.










kind regards


----------



## spardas2

Seiko Chronograph SNDB11. Cal. 7T92 

De Affordable Military Watches





De Affordable Military Watches


De Affordable Military Watches


De Affordable Military Watches

Movement 7T92 quartz 
Stainless steel case and stainless steel case back
3 sub-dial, date display at the third hour
Chronograph function measures up to sixty minutes of activity in 1/20sec increments
A precise Quartz movement rests in the heart of this timepiece
Luminous hands and markers
Hardlex crystal

Approximate measurements :
Case diameter: 40mm (with crown)
Case diameter: 38mm (without crown)
44mm from lug to lug


----------



## corght

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

This is my SEIKO SNA411P1 Pilot Watch. These pictures are not clear because they are from one of my videos. The rotating slide rule bezel allow many types of calculations like:
Rule-of-three calculation
Square root calculation
Time, speed and distance calculations
Fuel consumption rate
Fuel quantity required
Remaining cruising time
Climbing altitude, climbing rate, climbing time
Unit conversion scale: Nautical mile, Statute mile, Kilometer, feet, US Gallons, Imperial Gallons, Kilogram, pounds, fuel pounds, oil pounds, miles per hour


----------



## Thunderbear

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Can't believe I haven't seen more of these in here. This is such a solid and affordable choice for an entry level dress watch. Citizen BL5250-02L:

Stock Image:









My image:


----------



## Guest

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I want to buy one of these... If only i can find one...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Thunderbear said:


> Can't believe I haven't seen more of these in here. This is such a solid and affordable choice for an entry level dress watch. Citizen BL5250-02L:
> 
> Stock Image:
> 
> View attachment 638317


Bit too big and thick for a dress watch. Still, a good-looking Citizen.


----------



## Siebeck

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Fully agree with you here.

In my understanding a dress watch is also a non-chonograph watch.
There is maybe one single exception, the classic Omega Speedmaster, because it is very unflashy especially on a black leather strap.
While the dial of the Citizen is very "loud" and messy in my opinion.

Okay I'll bet there are managers out there, who wear a $15 Casio digital watch.
In the end of the day, it's you own taste that counts.


----------



## nagyg

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I'm a proud new owner of a TraserP6506 Commander. You will not beleive, but the seconds hand hits exactly every marker. It rocks )))

Thanks to everyone for the advice.


----------



## ChilinInTime

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Picked this up recently on the bay, Citizen Wingman, best $20 Ive spent. Just added the band and I think it completes the look. Loving it so far!


----------



## j-a-x-n

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## river rat

Issued Czech Longines Pilot watch.


----------



## ArrowH3ad

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Thunderbear said:


> Can't believe I haven't seen more of these in here. This is such a solid and affordable choice for an entry level dress watch. Citizen BL5250-02L:
> 
> Stock Image:
> 
> View attachment 638317
> 
> 
> My image:


I have a Citizen BL5250-02L too and it looks really good. Looking for strap options for it. But till now haven't found a single live picture with a different strap.
If anyone has a picture please do post. Need suggestions


----------



## Cole A.

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



ArrowH3ad said:


> I have a Citizen BL5250-02L too and it looks really good. Looking for strap options for it. But till now haven't found a single live picture with a different strap.
> If anyone has a picture please do post. Need suggestions


I too have a Citizen BL5250-02L. The two straps I use most frequently are a light grey Zulu and a black (with white stitching) sailcloth strap from Bradystraps. Didn't really ever take to the red-brown leather stock strap, although it is quite nice.


----------



## pastrana72

Lemania HS9 Chronograph


----------



## LaEnana

I have a Stocker and Yale Inc. Sandy 490 Type 1









Lum-Tec Combat F1, only 100 made with the black face!









God I suck at putting pics on here..


----------



## Thunderbear

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



ArrowH3ad said:


> I have a Citizen BL5250-02L too and it looks really good. Looking for strap options for it. But till now haven't found a single live picture with a different strap.
> If anyone has a picture please do post. Need suggestions


For what it's worth:








Although my strap and watch choices seem to be way off the norm.

This is one of my favorite straps ever. Panatime 22mm Aviator Sueded light brown. So nice.








Still chuckling at the too big comment, though. My other daily is a Suunto Core @ 50mm.








Can you tell I like Panatime Aviator straps? :-d


----------



## Shaunie_007

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I just pulled the trigger on this one, It's in the mail and I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## ObZerver

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Latest addition to the watch-box:


Poljot Buran Chronograph on NATO strap


Poljot Buran Chronograph on NATO strap


Poljot Buran Flieger Chronograph


----------



## Clemi

Hi!

This is my first post in this subforum. I just wanted to show you a picture of my latest pil/mil piece, a KHS Missiontimer.
Have a great day
Clemi


----------



## Unikagen

Pulsar PJN305, civilian version of the issued RAF watch.









Now on a comfy, black Gnomon nato though.  Will take a picture later today.


----------



## 75adam

My new Nav-b Uhr by Steinhart...


----------



## zanoni

Ticino 44mm Auto. Nav-A , Type A, Flieger, Pilot ! all in one ! jajaj


----------



## marchone

I added these two Milsubs recently.








*Armida A2 500M ETA PVD*









*MKII Milsub HRV*

The Sinn and Speedmaster are Pilot's Watches. The Chronoswiss is for evenings out on the town.








*Sinn 757 UTC Chronograph / Omega Speedmaster Professional* */ Chronoswiss Lunar Calendar*


----------



## DPflaumer

I bought my first military watch this morning. 38mm Hamilton Khaki Field


----------



## forchristopher

Love this Seiko Chrono I just picked up....


----------



## Flightpath

Hi,

not a pilot or military issue watch, but I've wanted a Seiko diver for a long time, never liked heavy watches so I looked for a titanium one, this is my daily wearer now, 2000 Seiko SKX403J with the 7S26A movement, they were only made for one year in Japan.










I bought a Seiko 'military' strap and a titanium buckle for it.

cheers,

-John:-!


----------



## gaijin

The Momentum Chronologic F3 on Titanium bracelet:










The more I wear it, the more I like it. ;-)


----------



## Ecotrin

My new Maratac pilot...


----------



## lama323

Picked up a Seiko SNZG 15J1 last week. Been waiting for my "Flieger Type" band to come in before posting.

Before:








After:








Very happy!

Just need to wait for the Maratac Mid!


----------



## MiserySword

My latest one at work.......


----------



## Mrwozza70

My Yobokies Modded Seiko SNZG... think it needs a 'Flieger' style strap too!


----------



## spectre3

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> Picked this up a couple of weeks ago. Now one of my favorites...
> 
> Tactico TC1
> 
> View attachment 558393


PEACE THROUGH STABILITY!!! Good to see another CA soldier on here. Now that I've made an ass of myself... carry on.


----------



## mephisto

always wanted one, finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## heebs

SAR-D (Maple Leaf Bracelet coming soon): 









Steinhart Military Auto Black: 









MkII Super Compressor (custom work by James at Midwest Watch & Clock):


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## Shawnny

ggyy1276 said:


>


Right on! That is my favorite watch right now!


----------



## goingloud

What strap is that on the seiko?


----------



## ncnorman

My "Uhren von Uhr" 531... nice German-made sterile classic pilot with an ETA 2824 at an unbeatable price point.
Watches from UHR - Uhren von UHR - UHR-531


----------



## manu

hello everyone from spain


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LarryCfromTexas

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Thunderbear said:


> For what it's worth:
> View attachment 672073


I think this strap goes perfectly with this chrono. For some reason, to my eyes it just says tool/pilot watch.


----------



## Tick Talk

Need more pocket watches...Kriegsmarine and Royal Navy Vacheron & Constantin


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I decided to try out a few military watches. I picked up the Seiko in Hong Kong (great watch!). The Timex watches are super cheap on Overstock.com around $40. The indiglo works great, but I think the mineral crystals are going to get beat up. I consider these watches to be throw aways...

The red airplane second hand on the Timex is a nice touch, but a bit small in real life.

Stock photos taken from the interweb.


----------



## Viperpsych

I just bought one of these, Not really sure if it qualifies? Gonna pop a Nato on it very soon...


----------



## Irishjon

Heres my latest...


----------



## mikeynd




----------



## delakev

What do you guys think of this watch?









I can't find anything about "Wancher"... well besides my post inquiring about it!


----------



## asot

My recent purchase

*Ticino 44mm Pilot* (upgraded)


Review in proper thread...


----------



## ShaggyDog

My Revue Thommen Airspeed Instrument. I've had it a few days now and I'm really enjoying wearing it.


----------



## DMoncla

Just bought this. Can't wait till it arrives!!! Atomically sets to the atomic clock across the Northern Hemisphere. I'm so stoked.


----------



## hooliganjrs

My first pilot: Ticino 44m pilot chrono (BF-109) on 20mm Panatime leather NATO (not a fan of the original strap).


----------



## eternatick

how nice black dial is your watch, hooliganjrs!
I also like Andy H. Watch at post #13! Where could I order that? Thanks.


----------



## Badiker

British Mil Diver

Cheap and cheerful ETA movement. Descent lume. Wears nicely, a lot of watch for the money. True beater.









On a second strap


----------



## vdub007

my first pilot

aeromatic xxl pilot. it's actually a 47mm of the original they make at 40mm.

nothing fancy, it's chinese but it works great and look good

made a couple of straps for it already

dark brown with gold stitches



















black calfskin with orange stitching










vintage style in tan



















i change the strap depending what i wear


----------



## Gilby

New SNKE61 on traditional pilot strap









On the wrist


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## gabrielauyong

My 1st Pilot watch, Laco Paderborn. :-!


----------



## Irishjon

just been enjoying this new arrival with a drink...or two


----------



## crankcase

hmmm... I'm a little surprised nobody has put up a Casio Edifice. Guess I'm the only one at the supercheap end of the spectrum :-s
Also a surprising absence of the Citizen Navihawk (though there were a few Skyhawks...)

Anyway, this is my pair of pilot watches










The Navihawk, as its appearance attests, was my 'daily beater' (new term I picked up on this forum :-d ) for about 3 years. So when I got the Casio earlier this year, I figured I should be more careful, and put on a glass protector. Hence the foggy appearance.

Looking for another pilot watch, as I mentioned in another thread... plus I already have my heart set on a Seiko 5 military. So that'll keep me busy for a while :-!


----------



## vdub007

bought this hottie last week! can't wait for it to arrive and make a couple of straps for it!


----------



## CCJ

The Navihawk is a great piece of gear. I flew with it in Afghanistan and it was perfect. It's still going strong and will make the next deployment.



crankcase said:


> hmmm... I'm a little surprised nobody has put up a Casio Edifice. Guess I'm the only one at the supercheap end of the spectrum :-s
> Also a surprising absence of the Citizen Navihawk (though there were a few Skyhawks...)
> 
> Anyway, this is my pair of pilot watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Navihawk, as its appearance attests, was my 'daily beater' (new term I picked up on this forum :-d ) for about 3 years. So when I got the Casio earlier this year, I figured I should be more careful, and put on a glass protector. Hence the foggy appearance.
> 
> Looking for another pilot watch, as I mentioned in another thread... plus I already have my heart set on a Seiko 5 military. So that'll keep me busy for a while :-!


----------



## ipolit

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*









Casio Duro


----------



## Pro Diver

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Not a pil but a mil:


----------



## andiem

These twins:










- original (top), PRIM Letecke Automatic, serial No. 365, were manufactured in 80s for the pilots (and issued to them) of the former Czechoslovak People's Army (hence the logo); and

- factory refurbished (bottom), PRIM Letecke Automatic (Miyota), whixh actually share the same serial number and were issued to the pilots of the Sokol helicopter wing (hence the logo ) of the Czech Air Force, stationed in Kbely...

---

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## runner10




----------



## huntershooter

*

Latest:

*








*

Couple months prior:

*


----------



## CCJ

Jetpilot737 said:


> View attachment 863559
> 
> A REAL Beauty...


That is a beauty, where did you find it?


----------



## andiem

This one:










---

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timevoid

Manage to scratch already ... Carbon-reinforced polycarbonate is anything but scratch resistant but weight is only 70grram with sapphire glass.


----------



## fatehbajwa




----------



## Monocrom

Nice snag. Those CountyComm Pilot's watches can be a bit hard to come by.


----------



## vdub007

my aviation










on stingray


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hi World,

Originally posted to the Chinese Mechanical watches forum, but gives me an excuse to add to this superb thread. Each cost me less than $100, inclusive of shipping. And I'll add a post later to give my wonderful Stowa B-Uhr, Ohne Logo some air time. But for now, the Parnis trio gets the stage:

(ahem)

And so my display of Parnis watches continues... I move now to my selection of Parnis "sterile" Fleiger B-Uhrs in 44mm, 47mm and 55mm (gulp) case sizes.

A few years ago a large advertising poster in Zürich caught my eye. At the time my daily wearer was a gold, traditional Baume & Mercier automatic, which until that very moment had been perfectly acceptable, in every sense, and occasionally had me admiring that smooth second hand sweep of a great mechanical movement (I'm guessing a 2824-2, but this post reminds me to look it up to find out).

Anyways, all I could glean from that poster (as I whizzed through Bellevue in my car) was that it was an IWC of some sort. And boy did it look good and oh my did it look fresh, modern and sexy. I couldn't rest until (a) I knew exactly what it was and (b) how many kidneys I'd need to sell to have one. Well, it was an IWC Mark XVI and it would cost about CHF 4,500, so that's about one kidney on the Russian blackmarket, taking into account exchange rate losses.

So I did what I often do. I researched, compared prices in different countries, fondly eyed an example in Zürich airport, and even came close to buying one (at a couple of hundred saving) whilst on one of my business trips to Warsaw. The wallet came out, the Visa card was pulled out, then I looked at my B&M watch, realised I'd be late for a meeting (the very reason I was in Poland in the first place) and rushed out of the shop _sans_ IWC.

So I did some more internet research, uncovering (for me) the whole B-Uhr background story. So I checked out alternative manufacturers to IWC who also had the "original" B-Uhr credentials. Both the Lange & Söhne and Wempe alternatives were too far away from the minimalist purity of the IWC (my benchmark then) and either one would have cost me more kidneys than I possessed. And the Laco looked... a bit... well, not anywhere near as sexy.

And so I came across Stowa. And (in sterile form) found a watch that is sexier, purer, and so bloody much nicer than that original IWC that had set me on this path. The Stowa B-Uhr, Ohne Logo. The best thousand or so Euros (I went for the COSC upgrade) that I've ever spent on myself. Actually, Frau Capucho bought it for me as a Christmas/Birthday/Anniversary present, but you know what I mean.

I know now that when I walked out of that Polish watch shop I'd dodged a bullet, and whilst that other Ric in a parallel universe would still be happy with that IWC, he would have missed out on a whole world of fantastic watches that would one day come. You see, until I bought that Stowa, I was simply one of the millions of watch consumers out there. But with a Stowa on my wrist, and a new lunch-time habit of lurking on Watchuseek, I'd crossed the line from consumer to budding collector. Look into your heart, dear reader. Many of you came into your own watch passions in a similar way, but I've just shared with you my own particular story.

But this thread is all about Parnis watches, so why the looooong digression?

Well, after those countless hours researching B-Uhr alternatives, I couldn't resist adding a few Parnis B-Uhrs to my shopping cart, even if it was (ironically) the Panerai homages that had led me to Parnis in the first place.

Soooooo, he we go.

The first is the 55mm with an "Asian" 2813 automatic. I bought this because of its evocative size (55mm being the original case size as specified by the Luftwaffe during those dark war years) and strangely because of its non-exhibition back. Again, seemed more authentic. What's good? The fully brushed stainless steel case, the very much non-authentic yellow on black dial, and those "blued" watch hands, which are every bit as attractive as the much acclaimed hands on my Stowa. I love the sheer scale and weight of it, although, whilst those U-Boats are on the edge of what's possible to wear on my medium-sized wrist, this 55mm's strap lugs overhang my wrists like davits on a ship. Can't wear it. Crap. But that's not the watch's fault.

What don't I like? Primarily the weirdly designed strap. The watch deserves a decent (I think) 26mm strap. The other thing that bothers me is one of the features that drew me to it in the first place; I do get a thrill peering at the watch movements through these peek-a-boo exhibition backs, and the 55mm B-Uhr was the only Parnis watch I received *without* one.

Ah well.

The watch deserves better than being left in a drawer as a 55mm curio, so it'll have to be sold on one day.

Not to be dropped on yer foot, that 55mm.

Next, (for dramatic effect) is the "smallest" of the three, the 44mm handwind, fitted with an "Asian" 6498 which is unmodified so the second hand dial's at the 6 o'clock position. If you've read my previous Parnis posts, you'll guess what I'll say about the decorated eye-candy movement visible through the exhibition back, and yes, it's that same, nice story in this case. And the rim of the back reminds me of those ultra low profile tyres fitted to the faster, exotic cars. I also like the half-onioned crown, which looks good, feels good during the winding ceremony, and, upon close-up inspection, is crisply cut. And at the front we have a great looking dial that doesn't have to hang its head in shame when there's a Stowa in the house. And there *is* a Stowa in this house. What the secondary second hand loses in purity, it makes up for with that dinky little red "60". Have a peek at the photos, and you'll see.

It's a nice touch.

Reminds me of those badges that the punk rockers used to wear during the punk years with ultra small writing on them. Only when your nose gets close enough can you read the teeny-weeny words enscribed therein: "Piss Off".

What don't I like about the 44mm? Well, apart from the strap (a recurring theme with these Parnis watches) it's the polished bezel and fronts of the lugs. The photos capture it quite well. More on this anon, but if there was one thing I'd wish my chinese fairy godmother to spell away, it'd be the polish. The case itself is brushed, so I guess this is a hint of that Chinese taste for gilding the lily that we occasionally see.

Will I keep it?

No, because I like the 47mm so much better.

So, again a sterile B-Uhr with an "Asian" 6498 handwind, with that second hand at the six o'clock. Everything you read about the 44mm is present and correct on the 47mm, including the naughty polished bezel and lug uppers. The exhibition back is obviously not as thin-rimmed, but the movement is identical and identically decorated and presented for the world to admire. The "60" on the secondary dial is the same "Piss Off" red, and the half-onioned crown is similar, if obviously scaled up to match, but that extra size allows you to see the crispness of the metal working better. Seriously, the crown's lovely, and wouldn't look out of place on a far more expensive watch.

Somehow the polished bezel (and lug uppers) works better at this scale, and perhaps even suits the watch rather than over-embellishes it. Or maybe I simply like the watch, and so I'm more prepared to overlook the blemishes, much as my wife overlooks mine. Thank god. Folks, the 47mm's the keeper here, and once that strap's replaced with something it truly deserves, it'll not only be one of the nicest watches in my collection, but, based on my years of B-Uhr research, it'll be one of the nicest examples of B-Uhr homages available anywhere.

Ric


----------



## fatehbajwa

New shoes for the Pilot.................


----------



## okzone81

Traser P6600 on Maratac Strap.
Very compfy with the strap:-!
sorry about the quality of the pics
took them from my phone


----------



## Crusader

Very nice. I watch that I am curiously drawn to, despite the 3-way orientation of the numerals ...

You wouldn't happen to have a side/profile shot of the watch? I am curious about the composite case and how prominent the bezel is ...


----------



## okzone81

Crusader said:


> Very nice. I watch that I am curiously drawn to, despite the 3-way orientation of the numerals ...
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a side/profile shot of the watch? I am curious about the composite case and how prominent the bezel is ...


thank you, and again sorry for the qualities of the photo:-d








you can see the actual steel inner container of the watch here.







side 







I would say the bezel does not stick out that much.







on my 7' 1/4" wrist

first impression I got was this watch is huge!!
I am not really a fan of big watches but this watch being black and made of non-shiny material makes up for its big size.
I am satisfied with Traser and this will be a good casual/field watch for me.:-!


----------



## Crusader

Thank you! It looks very nice indeed, and I like the sloping, convex bezel and the shape of the lugs. :-!

Two more questions, if you don't mind:

(1) Is the bezel uni- or bidirectionally rotating ?

(2) Is the metal case removable from the composite outer case, or are they firmly joined (I am thinking about cleaning the spaces in the outer case in case the watch gets dipped into mud, e.g.) ?


----------



## okzone81

Crusader said:


> Thank you! It looks very nice indeed, and I like the sloping, convex bezel and the shape of the lugs. :-!
> 
> Two more questions, if you don't mind:
> 
> (1) Is the bezel uni- or bidirectionally rotating ?
> 
> (2) Is the metal case removable from the composite outer case, or are they firmly joined (I am thinking about cleaning the spaces in the outer case in case the watch gets dipped into mud, e.g.) ?


Bezel is bi-drectional. sixty clicks total

as for the metal case, I think its held by back cover. it looks like the diameter of the cover is larger than the metal case. big enough to cover the frames. 
I would say Its firmly conjoined together somewhere and hard to seperate them unless you take the watch apart.
I've yet to seen mud action with my watch but dirt&dust from casual/trail avtivities, I use q-tip and tooth picks.:-d


----------



## Crusader

Thank you very much! :-!


----------



## FORMULa

*Hi guys, 
I thought I would share my growing military/pilot watch collection. 
*(I put a clear cellphone cover on the crystal/window on all my watches for protection)

*G-Shock GW3000B* - The daily










*Maratac Mid Pilot* - on a green Maratac Zulu strap



















*Parnis PVD 42mm* - on a gray Maratac Zulu strap










*HTP-1



















I aslo recently relumed my HTP-1 with some [email protected] * (prelume above)*










*


----------



## locolockman

Enicar Sherpa Jet 1146b Enicar movement.


----------



## T5aus

Another Sherpa Jet Pilot which I purchased direct from original Qantas pilot owner :-!


----------



## kjse7en

Just arrived 3 days ago. Parnis Top Gun Chrono 42mm...A pretty good watch!

























A personal indulgence ;-)


----------



## nsx_23

Different to the usual pilot watches.


----------



## sonoronos

I love my Tawatec ICS Titan. Their plastic watches are mediocre, but the titan takes serious punishment. Working great at 11000 feet and 28 degrees. concrete just slides right over the sapphire. love it.


----------



## hooliganjrs

Finally got my hands on a new Maratc Pilot (large) and put her on a Kain Heritage Veteran.


----------



## lukee

My Lum-tec combat B10 with zulu strap.


----------



## dinexus

Here's mine:


----------



## OhDark30

Not strictly a pilot's watch, but both with
*Smiths inside*
The Trident famously featuring Smiths Industries pioneering Autoland system


----------



## crankcase

That is simply beautiful!! 



dinexus said:


> Here's mine:


----------



## dinexus

crankcase said:


> That is simply beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## willross

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

An Enicar Star Jewels. Here's a picture or a link to one:









Yeah, the camera flash is a bit rough, but the watch is in perfect condition and serviced by Johantgen Jewelers.

Cheers,

Will


----------



## nyamo

sonoronos said:


> I love my Tawatec ICS Titan. Their plastic watches are mediocre, but the titan takes serious punishment. Working great at 11000 feet and 28 degrees. concrete just slides right over the sapphire. love it.
> 
> View attachment 879866


You my dear friend just showed me my next watch I plan on purchasing! Really like the looks of that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KUNISMAN

Nothing new... but special to me as it took me a while to get...


----------



## Load_Master

SNDA57 on Zulu\Nato and Hirsch Mariner


----------



## Triton9




----------



## kelfg2000

My Timex T49877 Expedition.


----------



## slc200

Model:*Nautica Yacht Club BFC*Code:A10011
I have been wearing this fella for 5 years, never breaks down. It only needs occasional battery change and strap update. 
Completed few marathons and fewer ultra marathons


----------



## andy_s




----------



## spectre130

andy_s said:


>


One of my favorites!


----------



## andy_s

spectre130 said:


> One of my favorites!


This is the sidereal version, not many about, but very nice I think.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Strokes1251

First time buying a watch hopefully just one for now  A Seiko SNA414 really happy I finally own one


----------



## topher512

Load_Master said:


> SNDA57 on Zulu\Nato and Hirsch Mariner


Mine is PVD case. I really like yours in steel.


----------



## topher512

My latest is the Maratac Pilot 46mm


----------



## Triton9

My latest military mod watch!!!


----------



## chickenlittle

Steinhart Nav B-Chrono II


----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## chickenlittle

Timex Expedition Military Field


----------



## Lavaine

This arrived on New Years Eve (thanks Heboil!), and hasn't left my wrist since:










A nice addition to my small pil-mil collection:


----------



## Bwana1

The elusive ANA


----------



## Shawnny

Here's a couple:


----------



## RacingManiac

First post here....not sure if these are technically Military watches, but I started wearing tritium-lit watch a few years back and I've been hooked since...
Started with a Nite MX-10
















Over the holidays I saw Vostok Europe N1 with the tritium dial on sale for a lot less than I've seen them go for so I bought it...kinda of an impulse buy...turns out this is one of their later watch with Japanese movement...but I think for the price its still a pretty nice buy...

















Hopefully I can add a Traser or a Luminox in the future...


----------



## andiem

Not exactly Pil/Mil, but, hey - Space Shuttle pilots are pilots too... 









1966 Omega Speedmaster cal. 321(ref 105.012)

---

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mellons

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

woo-hoo! happy new year!!! Just in from Andy Schuren (thanks andy):


----------



## Triplex

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My new Junkers 6150-2


----------



## Triton9

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## hooliganjrs

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Just got my PRS-18Q from Eddie on Friday.


----------



## gr8sw

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## polbr

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Hello,

what about this russian 45mm Aviator mechanical? Posted here under:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/my-first-russians-814071.html


----------



## dainese

Maybe a bit predictable now?

Just got my maratac mid pilot. Pretty happy with it, although it's looking a little compact! 42mm would be good.

View attachment 976769


View attachment 976771


View attachment 976773


View attachment 976774


View attachment 976780


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrnvgtr

My recently acquired Wilson Watch Works custom Flieger / Observer watch. 42mm, bead blasted, coin bezel, flat crown, swiss 6497-1 soigné movement.


----------



## dainese

View attachment 983160


Laco with miyota movement. Very happy with this purchase! It's a keeper.


----------



## IamtheToph

View attachment 988143


----------



## ahkeelt

View attachment 993627
View attachment 993628
View attachment 993629
View attachment 993630


----------



## Triton9




----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## pressthefight

View attachment 998705
View attachment 998706
View attachment 998707


----------



## Jeffro1

View attachment 1000745
View attachment 1000747


----------



## Javy




----------



## Dutchman72




----------



## chickenlittle

*Sinn 356*

View attachment 1003086


----------



## Gryffindor

*Re: Sinn 356*

All 2013 purchases except the sterile GSAR at the top left, which was purchased in December 2012:


----------



## ipolit

View attachment 1004614


View attachment 1004615


View attachment 1004616


View attachment 1004618


View attachment 1004619


----------



## Lemper

*Re: Sinn 356*



chickenlittle said:


> View attachment 1003086


Love it, looks very clean!


----------



## Javy

*Re: Sinn 356*

*Marathon Montre De Plongée Canadien*


----------



## Jacques Gudé

Sinn 857 UTC purchased this week...
View attachment 1020178


----------



## tincob

NOS Poljot Aerowave Flieger B dial, ETA movement, 40mm body. From what I understand, this was a limited production run.

This is the seller's photo and I am now anxiously waiting for it to arrive on my door step.


----------



## rtoip

View attachment 1020486
View attachment 1020487
View attachment 1020490
my last purchase(2 weeks ago)-Benrus gg-w-113 -needs 'military strap'


----------



## C4L18R3

I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my very first flieger!

View attachment 1020601


It should arrive in a few days with a nice NATO. Can't wait!


----------



## Gryffindor

Added a 33mm Hamilton to the collection this week!


----------



## ipolit

Today I made a new strap for my Orient so here is the result


----------



## LH2




----------



## podunkeric

Wenger Aerograph Cockpit Chrono. Comfortable rubber strap, easy to read, and a little B&R homage (without the price). My every day watch right now...


----------



## Benjamin T

Does the sngz15 count? 








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Camguy

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## arnz3

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here is my latest purchase:


----------



## MikeA23

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Archimede Pilot XLA 45mm


----------



## Jarhead Journalist

My new daily beater. The polished case got scratch pretty quickly, so I gave it a satin finish to help hide the scratches. Maratac band.


----------



## Jarhead Journalist

One more for good measure.


----------



## lairdlan

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Just purchased a Maratac Pilot 2013 model. I believe i've seen the original owners photo's on this forum before as well, so i wouldn't be suprised if he is a member here. This is my first true Pilot watch, and my first post on these forums as well. I can tell i'm already hooked to watches. Something about them that draws me in. I'm already a very avid gun, knife, and gear collector.


----------



## wilson_smyth

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*









My new Christopher Ward C11 Auto. Said id take a chance on it and its just an unreal watch for the money. Quality and detail just awesome. And its tick is quite loud which is nice, i.e. in a quiet office i can just hear it when sitting at my desk.

Highly recommend Christopher Ward to anyone looking for a high quality solid well designed Automatic that doesnt cost thousands.


----------



## CMcG

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here is the Infantry quartz big pilot that a friend gave me for my birthday. It's nothing compared to some of the great watches in this thread, but it at least looks the part and is well worth the pittance they can be had for.


----------



## arnz3

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Got a replacement for my G10. Here it is:


----------



## Triton9

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Got my Citizen Promaster and this dive military style watch is fantastic, Lume is awesome.


















This is all my military style watch in my watch collection


----------



## Dapper

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

PJS 'B' type dial with Miyota auto.....


----------



## chickenlittle

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Received this beauty last week.


----------



## MikeA23

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

The Trio


----------



## bellero

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My Davosa Pilot Auto Chrono


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

SEIKO Flightmaster


----------



## CCJ

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Jetpilot737 said:


> View attachment 1052288
> 
> Most of the watches in the thread are very common, cheap stuff, I have also seen here watches with chinese movements :-(
> But have a look at this, this one is really exclusive...


Beautiful watch. Don't come down too hard on the cheap ones though: most of my fellow aviators wear g-shock or timex digital watches, and they really are outstanding for the job.


----------



## crosswind

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Yep chinese, quartz and affordable mechanical, but they do the job,


----------



## OhDark30

Smiths W10
A birth year watch (see the /67!)


----------



## Benjamin T

Chinese quartz and proud of it.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bellero

I just ordered this nice 40mm Ernst Benz Chronolunar with white dial and stainless bracelet. I'll try to find a nice brown leather strap for it similar to the one in the last picture. I'll post some pics of the actual watch once it's been delivered.


----------



## skeester

Here is my Dievas Flieger Timer. Hasn't left my wrist since it arrived on Monday, until now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnz3

Here is my CWC mechanical general service 1970


----------



## romseyman

Pulsar PJN 305. Bought recently for a gift. A nice watch for not too big money. £58 inc P&P in UK. Leather strap on top of it.



















On the new strap:




























Hope it will be a nice gift. :think:


----------



## deluded

Not sure if this qualifies.


----------



## LRRP

Very nice! Who makes it?


----------



## deluded

LRRP said:


> Very nice! Who makes it?


Thanks! This is actually a modded SKX007.

Here is the list of parts:

1. Bezel from Dave Murphy
2. Ceramic bezel insert from Manbu
3. Double-domed sapphire crystal with AR coating from Yobokies
4. Hands from Yobokies
5. Dial from Dagaz
6. Brushed aluminium chapter ring from Dagaz

I got it modded by a local watchmaker. It's the second time actually, cos I wasn't happy with the parts I chose the first time. This time, I'm pretty happy with the results.


----------



## LRRP

That's really nice looking.


----------



## deluded

LRRP said:


> That's really nice looking.


Thanks!

Here's a shot from a different angle.


----------



## Pennapolis

^^^^^^^^^^^^Sure is a good looking mod! One of the best I've seen.......


----------



## deluded

Pennapolis said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^Sure is a good looking mod! One of the best I've seen.......


Thanks for the kind words! I just wanted something unique and it turned out better than I imagined.

And naturally, it's getting plenty of wrist time now. Makes me feel a bit better about spending the crazy amount of money on modding it. ;-)


----------



## Lander

Sterile 2012 Marathon Navigator w/o date


----------



## Sexitano

My new Aristo FT-2 ..........


----------



## deluded

New shoes for my 007!


----------



## Southpaw1925

"Fortune favors the prepared mind." -Louis Pasteur


----------



## DHJac

Lum-Tec Super Combat B1

Dave


----------



## WiZARD7




----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Gryffindor

With the cousins!


----------



## LH2




----------



## lewie19

Techne Sparrowhawk II


----------



## imagwai




----------



## okinana

103_St


----------



## okinana

Tutima Military NATO Chronograph T 760-02


Tutima Mil NATO


----------



## wruck

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Citizen BM8475 w/ black NATO strap


----------



## crosswind

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## RSX

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here is a customized torched pilot watch. The dial is modified too


----------



## RSX

My 2 Steiny's: Vintage Aviation and the Vintage GMT


----------



## RSX

Another torched piece: a torched Seiko 6309 diver


----------



## RSX

The latest piece acquired a few weeks back. The Precista PRS 18A


----------



## baby_bass

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Love a sterile dial. I just want another even more appropriate strap.


----------



## Bustov

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I have a Techne Harrier on it's way. They have a Father's Day sale going on. Blog | Techné Instruments


----------



## okinana

German boys


----------



## Anxietyprone

Laco Lubeck Swiss Manual movement ETA-6498


----------



## hg1978

Kemmner Seahorse


----------



## powerhand

My Bremont Limited Edition CH-47 - one of only 50 made..


----------



## boemher

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Hi Triton, I cant find the other two watches in your post anywhere online? Can you tell me more about them?



Triton9 said:


> Got my Citizen Promaster and this dive military style watch is fantastic, Lume is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all my military style watch in my watch collection


----------



## Nobby Sideways

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

It might be unfashionable, and I sure don't have the photography skills of you chaps, but I like this watch despite being Quartz. It's my functional watch for every day, like quite a few of you chaps I also work in the Aviation Industry. It's a trusty watch that hasn't ever let me down, and when I go playing racecars the stopwatch is actually useful, unlike many pseudo-chronographs.


----------



## Blurter

Tawatec EO Diver mk2.

Whacked it onto an Isofrane. Really. Comfy between the light watch, 4 o'clock crown and the band. Only had it for a few hours but really liking it.









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## summerpurchase

1950's Girard-Perregaux - manual - 31.5mm case


----------



## okinana

My favorite Sinn


----------



## rtoip

very simple Benrus DTU-2A/P -from Feb of 1969


----------



## Piloto

Did it!!! Finally.


----------



## HotDiggity

Lots of fantastic watches here. I submit my lowly Trintec Zulu-03 Vintage Series Altimeter:


----------



## Shawnny

HotDiggity said:


> Lots of fantastic watches here. I submit my lowly Trintec Zulu-03 Vintage Series Altimeter:


Is it a functioning altimeter?


----------



## OhDark30

No, Shawnny, but Trintec were doing altimeter watches before Bell & Ross
Looks great on that strap, HotD, nice one!


----------



## absoluteczech




----------



## HotDiggity

OhDark30 said:


> No, Shawnny, but Trintec were doing altimeter watches before Bell & Ross
> Looks great on that strap, HotD, nice one!


Thanks, OhDark30. That strap is a Cordura/Lorica number from Hadley Roma. I think its a good match for the watch also; just wish they made more colors.


----------



## HotDiggity

This is in the mail from Melbourne Custom Watches:


----------



## m107

Luminox 3102 (?)  
Now sapphire glass upgrade etc, but have a problem... 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/need-help-diagnose-plastic-bezel-luminox-3102-a-893076.html

Jeremy


----------



## brodee11

absoluteczech said:


>


Nice!


----------



## cking10304

New to me slightly modded Sinn 103 Acrylic, with my daily wear B42 Marinemaster


----------



## dinexus

cking10304 said:


> New to me slightly modded Sinn 103 Acrylic, with my daily wear B42 Marinemaster
> View attachment 1171533


Really like both of these pieces. And the mod took me a moment to spot, but once I did, I want one done that way now! Did you go through Sinn or did you do it yourself?


----------



## cking10304

It was done by the previous owner, a member here...here is a thread outlining the particulars of the very same watch, with better pictures: https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-103-comanche-655056.html


----------



## raisedbyrats

What model is this? Love the green dial. |>



tm223 said:


>


----------



## raisedbyrats

What a beauty. 



militaryfan said:


> I've posted this in the B&R section but I thought I'd share with my pil/mil friends.
> 
> Info from the B&R website:
> *TYPE DEMINEUR *1996
> The watch of French civil defense bomb squad specialists. Upon request from the French Civil Defense and according to operational specifications, Bell & Ross elaborated the Demineur Type.


----------



## CCCP

Lucky find... a NOS Shturmaskie!!!


----------



## qwerty_

sharing my collection of pilots~
absolutely love pilots !


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

*Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

Too much fun collecting! or as I like to call it "*Business as usual*" ;-)


----------



## mesaboogie18

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

Christopher Ward C11 MSL Auto on a Crown & Buckle strap.


----------



## drxpsp9

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*








*love it!*
Matte silver finish, automatic, 42mm (but looks larger), amazing lume.
*
*


----------



## Jumbo43519

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Fairly new to the forum but heres my contribution... (sorry for the bad quality pics! :-()


----------



## Robert999

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

MTM Rad watch


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Robert999 said:


> MTM Rad watch


Nice! As a cop, I'll bet that comes in handy.


----------



## Wlover

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Seiko mod....


----------



## indrajit_sg

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My Flightmaster


----------



## sarasate

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Custom Pilot from WWW. Really love the 42mm german case with amazing finishing, the big diamond crown and the clean dial with a small red second hand.


----------



## andiem

Mark 11










Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Wlover said:


> Seiko mod....
> View attachment 1202781
> View attachment 1202783
> View attachment 1202824


Now that's my definition of sexy! No man, not you, the watch.


----------



## wannabeWIS

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I purchased this watch about 2 years ago, but technically speaking it is my most recent pilot watch purchase, and I love this watch, so I thought I'd share. It's a Prometheus Recon 5 Pilot with a custom Gunny strap. For reference I have about a 7.25 inch wrist. This watch at 44mm is about the perfect size for me imo. The Gunny strap really makes the difference with this watch, as I don't care much for the strap that comes with the watch. This is a keeper.


----------



## stevomcgee

Lucky to get my hands on this now rare bird. Sparrowhawk II PVD.


----------



## goTomek

PZL P.24


----------



## crosswind




----------



## stevomcgee

My TOPGUN fighter pilot owned X-33.


----------



## ingineer




----------



## mechanical movement

Tourby Big Pilot


----------



## JacksonExports




----------



## vipereaper30

Bremont C-17










Sent from my HTC6435LVW


----------



## TLouko




----------



## Time Collector

Hamilton X-Mach, pilot watch
I thought it went to another home ( nephew ) but I found it in my spare travel watch case. He won't get his hands on it now.


----------



## Shawnny

Time Collector said:


> Hamilton X-Mach, pilot watch
> I thought it went to another home ( nephew ) but I found it in my spare travel watch case. He won't get his hands on it now.
> 
> View attachment 1246456


Dang dude, I wish I had some Hammies laying around that I forgot about. That's a nice one. Lol!!


----------



## fatehbajwa

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

The Dagaz Watch Ltd﻿ Thunderbolt


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

This 2 from me. 
I really like wearing my 1963. 
As for Swiss Unitas, I would rather wear it up side down!


----------



## fatehbajwa

Lume shot............


----------



## heb

Just completed 60 consecutive days (on wrist 23+ hours/day) of wearing an obscure brand--Huguenin "Professional". Remarkably legible, day or night--notice the perfect length of the minute hand, it penetrates the chapter ring; very rare. It is huge at 48 X 17, but surprising comfortable on my 7 inch wrist. Probably because of it being "only" WR to 5 atm; doesn't require the enormous weight of a diver. Accuracy was exceptional, -1.1 s/d averaged over the entire 60 days.


----------



## burritophile

Laco Rostock


----------



## czanga

This is my new Timex Expedition Field Chronograph. 
background: Schott Military approved jacket.


----------



## JanC

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

The case and bracelet are great. Just can't get myself to like the dial =( If it were just markers without the numerals, I'd have one as well.



fatehbajwa said:


> The Dagaz Watch Ltd﻿ Thunderbolt
> 
> View attachment 1248816


----------



## akitadog

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

Well, I now have a Marathon TSAR on the way. Hope that I like it as much as I like the hype about this watch. I like Tritium, and have a Tawatec Titanium Black Diver. Excellent watch, but want to try something more chunky. Can't wait for it to arrive.

Regards,

Akitadog


----------



## WiZARD7

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*


----------



## gasspasser

PRS-82








PRS-5 and CWC Mech Chrono ND








Damasko DC66Si








Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Auto Chrono








Bell&Ross 126








Bremont MB2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## OhDark30

Wow, classy selection there, gasspasser!
This just landed for me, Ollech & Wajs with Valjoux 7733 inside








Gloster Javelin in the background


----------



## Monocrom

OhDark30 said:


> Wow, classy selection there, gasspasser!
> This just landed for me, Ollech & Wajs with Valjoux 7733 inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloster Javelin in the background


Looks fantastic! can we get a profile shot of that sweet O&W?


----------



## OhDark30

Thanks, here you go


----------



## batman1345

Guys hello again!! I want to buy the military seiko SNZG15... is good? Any suggestions someone better over the same money? about 100euro...


Edit: Pic deleted (violation of our rules & guidelines)


----------



## Monocrom

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks, here you go


Sweet! That also looks great. I appreciate it. :-!


----------



## IanCognito

After a month-long wait, this finally came in the mail today. Cant wait to get some new straps on it!


----------



## twingo




----------



## batman1345

twingo said:


> View attachment 1267138


This leather brown strap where are you buy? (site? price?)


----------



## akitadog

Well here it is at last. My new to me Marathon TSAR. Darned fine watch. Really like the bracelet that comes with this watch. The watch is smaller than I usually like but it seems that it is bonding very well with my wrist on this Friday.

Have a great weekend,

Akitadog


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Desert

Hi all on my iphone- but if you do a search in this forum for 'Best Military Watch Under $200', you will see my choice. Thread has full before and after reviews, pictures and commentary. Anyway, mine is the Military Watch Company (MWC) G10 100m WR; and the MWC G10 100m WR GLS Tritium (These wo models are available)- A fully numerated Arabic luminova European WWII (black) dial and a Tritium Vietnam era US dial design with some funky, but practical yellow numerals (latter not available for import to the US). These MWC watches offer classic design with contemporary technology. They are super tough. Put it this way I had the readies for a Damasko DA36 then I saw this, which has stronger glass and better shock resistance in quartz spec.

The MWC G10 100m WR AT A glance:
-10yr battery life (quartz versions)
-Classic domed. hardened. 5mm thick. Scratch resist glass 
-100m WR (A watchmaker pressure tested one to destruction at 147m WR)
-Sensible 40mm diameter exclusion of crown 
-13mm height classic yet conformist
-Screw down crown- domed double sealed; and a screw on case back 
-Case anti reflective, covert bead blasted 316L stainless steel, made in Germany 
- Watch designed in Switzerland with super reliable Rhonda 715Li Quartz movement OR Swiss/German SW200 mechanical automatic- Customer service from Dieter is exemplary. They service and all.
- Clear black military dials, with white painted indices and numerals, well proportioned, all perfectly layed out. With tritium or luminova
- Date at classic 3 o'clock position 
- Heavy duty fixed lugs support NATO band of you choice. 

If you want a classic analog with modern build, thats VERY tough, has genuine build QUALITY and is a real European military/ pilot watch, that is built to last and you dont want to get ripped off, buy one of these two watches. You WONT be dissapointed. I went the Quartz,it is the toughest and most resistant to adverse environments and elements. Faithfully, Desert


----------



## crosswind




----------



## Monocrom

Desert said:


> Hi all on my iphone- but if you do a search in this forum for 'Best Military Watch Under $200', you will see my choice. Thread has full before and after reviews, pictures and commentary. Anyway, mine is the Military Watch Company (MWC) G10 100m WR; and the MWC G10 100m WR GLS Tritium (These wo models are available)- A fully numerated Arabic luminova European WWII (black) dial and a Tritium Vietnam era US dial design with some funky, but practical yellow numerals (latter not available for import to the US). These MWC watches offer classic design with contemporary technology. They are super tough. Put it this way I had the readies for a Damasko DA36 then I saw this, which has stronger glass and better shock resistance in quartz spec.
> 
> The MWC G10 100m WR AT A glance:
> -10yr battery life (quartz versions)
> -Classic domed. hardened. 5mm thick. Scratch resist glass
> -100m WR (A watchmaker pressure tested one to destruction at 147m WR)
> -Sensible 40mm diameter exclusion of crown
> -13mm height classic yet conformist
> -Screw down crown- domed double sealed; and a screw on case back
> -Case anti reflective, covert bead blasted 316L stainless steel, made in Germany
> - Watch designed in Switzerland with super reliable Rhonda 715Li Quartz movement OR Swiss/German SW200 mechanical automatic- Customer service from Dieter is exemplary. They service and all.
> - Clear black military dials, with white painted indices and numerals, well proportioned, all perfectly layed out. With tritium or luminova
> - Date at classic 3 o'clock position
> - Heavy duty fixed lugs support NATO band of you choice.
> 
> If you want a classic analog with modern build, thats VERY tough, has genuine build QUALITY and is a real European military/ pilot watch, that is built to last and you dont want to get ripped off, buy one of these two watches. You WONT be dissapointed. I went the Quartz,it is the toughest and most resistant to adverse environments and elements. Faithfully, Desert


MWC?

There's a reason why CWC is highly respected for it's line of military watches while MWC is looked at by many as a crappy rip-off brand of CWC.


----------



## Desert

You and CWC need to stop dreaming of 'good old boy' British waor stories and get with the updated and successive program offered by MWC. CWC does not even come close to the abilities of and specs of the MWC G10, and unlike your farsafull and un supported criticism, I can and will prove it through experience and specs. Just compare CWC's lame product specs below to the MWC above. 

CWC vs MWC
-CWC WR to a mere 30m vs MWC 100m and MWC fail tested to 147m 
-CWC thin plastic scratch prone crystal vs MWC 5mm thick hardened, scratchproof glass 
-CWC '$2 bob watch' Press on case back vs MWC screw on 316L stainless steel case back
-CWC case NOT made in Germany(where ALL the worlds best cases are- see Sinn and SUG) and CWC's is not 316L stainless steel as MWC's is (incidentaly MWC same steel Tag Heuer uses)
-CWC no screw down crown vs MWC screw down, double sealed crown 
-CWC small outdated case diameter vs MWC 40mm contemporary fits all diameter 
-CWC No Rhonda 10year battery life as per MWC
- CWC offers no tritium option MWC does
- CWC's standard field watch has no date option MWC has
-CWC dial is dated, does not use latest luminova and has no lume on second hand, MWC uses latest luminous technologies and has luminova on seconds hand 
-CWC has no seconds hack feature for setting MWC does 
-CWC's seconds sweeper hand does not meet second indices accurately around the dial, MWC meets them dead on.

My MWC G10 has been used in demanding and concerning situations. I have boxed with it, worked under the car with it. It has been on many remote, isolated Australian out back adventures in rugged environments, in cold and extreme heat. The watch has not been babyed and has performed flawlessly. There is no watch to date I have found, irrespective of price, that I prefer either austhetically, functionally or technically. 

Given the early development by Rolex and the introducion of the oyster case and essential design features such as screw down crown and casebacks it is highly questionable as to whether CWC WAS even a good watch, for yesteryear. In good British tradition it has had a magic wand waved over it, yet at the end of the day, it does not compare to MWC updated masterpiece that is the MWC G10 100m WR. The evidence is conclusive that, with the help of Swiss and particularly German orthologists, MWC has improved exponentially on the CWC, to the point, and through MWC evolutionary stages, that it has rendered CWC inferior and obsolete. Many traditionalists have found this, ...well hard to swallow. But you know what they say, ''time waits for no man'', LMAO! 

Instead of unsupported criticism that leads no where, perhaps you can try and refute the comparable and compelling evidence offered that puts your inferred superior, original G10 CWC to shame. Without prejudice.


----------



## Desert

Monocrom said:


> MWC?
> 
> There's a reason why CWC is highly respected for it's line of military watches while MWC is looked at by many as a crappy rip-off brand of CWC.


CWC?

Seems you have allot to try and disprove along with your lame and un supported attempts to discredit my MWC G10 100m WR, and this time just so you know you will need more than just pompus British tradition and Dads Army was stories, LMAO! (See my above reply to THIS your post- un quoted). Allus fur Deutchland!


----------



## Monocrom

Desert said:


> CWC?
> 
> Seems you have allot to try and disprove along with your lame and un supported attempts to discredit my MWC G10 100m WR, and this time just so you know you will need more than just pompus British tradition and Dads Army was stories, LMAO! (See my above reply to THIS your post- un quoted). Allus fur Deutchland!


Wow! Took you two posts to try to prove your point. 

This'll be easy ... I'm not the only one who knows the truth about the sad poser of a brand known as MWC. You're new to WUS, I get that. I've been here long enough to speak from experience and to have seen the experiences of other members who got conned by MWC.

Use the search feature. You (and everyone who actually isn't a blindly devoted fan-boy) will find one topic after another regarding the junk that MWC puts out. Including the funniest of all, my personal favorite, a blatant CWC G10 clone. Complete with battery-hatch that on the CWC is located precisely over the battery. Thus making it easy for the owner to swap out batteries himself when the old one dies. On that crappy MWC clone? ... They cut the opening for the battery-hatch over the wrong spot. Unscrew the hatch, and only 30% of the battery was visible. No way to even pull it out. Apparently MWC's battery-hatch was just there for show. While CWC gives it's customers the real thing because CWC itself is the real thing. Not some sad (though at least in that one case of their G10 copy an admittedly very hilarious) poser.

Here's the thing, you can get upset and argue all you want. I don't need to. Any other members finding our posts can just use the search function on WUS and do their own research regarding CWC vs. MWC. Then reach their own conclusions. At the very least, they can have a good laugh at some of MWC's antics by the time they're done reading.

Feel free to have the last word in this topic about MWC. That sort of thing doesn't matter to me. In case no one properly said this ... Welcome To WUS. :-!


----------



## Desert

Monocrom said:


> Wow! Took you two posts to try to prove your point.
> 
> This'll be easy ... I'm not the only one who knows the truth about the sad poser of a brand known as MWC. You're new to WUS, I get that. I've been here long enough to speak from experience and to have seen the experiences of other members who got conned by MWC.
> 
> Use the search feature. You (and everyone who actually isn't a blindly devoted fan-boy) will find one topic after another regarding the junk that MWC puts out. Including the funniest of all, my personal favorite, a blatant CWC G10 clone. Complete with battery-hatch that on the CWC is located precisely over the battery. Thus making it easy for the owner to swap out batteries himself when the old one dies. On that crappy MWC clone? ... They cut the opening for the battery-hatch over the wrong spot. Unscrew the hatch, and only 30% of the battery was visible. No way to even pull it out. Apparently MWC's battery-hatch was just there for show. While CWC gives it's customers the real thing because CWC itself is the real thing. Not some sad (though at least in that one case of their G10 copy an admittedly very hilarious) poser.
> 
> Here's the thing, you can get upset and argue all you want. I don't need to. Any other members finding our posts can just use the search function on WUS and do their own research regarding CWC vs. MWC. Then reach their own conclusions. At the very least, they can have a good laugh at some of MWC's antics by the time they're done reading.
> 
> Feel free to have the last word in this topic about MWC. That sort of thing doesn't matter to me. In case no one properly said this ... Welcome To WUS. :-!


In reiteration, yes I will have a further word if its all the same to you, given that you have missquoted me, made errors in your references and failed to address an invitation to directly argue and address my points, comparisons and contrasts raised bewteen CWC and MWC in this thread.

Not two posts to prove a point Mate, one post, I missed quoting you in my first post as I was on my i-phone, so I replied so you could see my reply ;-) 
Not upset at all dude and in fact I have plenty, seems you are a little upset in your lame attempts to disprove and missconstrue the truth, as you STILL have not answered my questuion here in this thread, yet you still beat your chest in righteousness? I have reviewed the CWC threads on this forum, yet factually and IMO they do not disprove the facts I have presented here in proving that the MWC G10 beats the CWC G10 hands down, LMAO...!

Again... I have concisely represented the pros and cons of both watches here for people to judge for themselves, which I have a right to do as a member fo this forum and anyone with half a brain about the favoured technical features of durable watches will know the MWC kills your CWC hand down. You like many others on the threads to which you refer, just can't handle the fact that MWC and the Europeans' have succeeded in producing a better watch than the CWC, in beating CWC at its own game, LMAO...! MWC's G10 models are also NOT a copy- Get your facts straight. 'G10'(in English) is a generic term used to ID many European Military watch specs. Furthermore, many of the traditional WWII styled pilot watches, featured a fully numerated Arabic dial - CWC WAS NOT the first to use this format. Additionally MCW's GLS version does not even look like the CWC, and is based on a classic US Vietnam version (see links in my thread 'Best Military Watch Under $200').

Battery hatches: Say what??? Do you even know what you talking about? FOR THE RECORD there is NO battery hatch on the MWC G10 models I am referring too, LMAO...! You don't even know what the MWC G10 100M WR is do you, yet you are trying to discredit it, in addition to not even bothering to compare its specs and features like I have here and in this thread??? I doubt you have even ssen let alone owned one, seeings as you have no idea what case reference I am referring to here (Again see thread Best Military Watch Under $200 for images I uploaded). In fact I know you havent seen the MWC G10 100M WR GLS, Why? Because it is not available for import into the US - Where your avatar revealls you are posting from- New York City ...LMAO! My friend has a CWC and I have the MWC's- Who ever believes that compromising a watches water tight integrity by fitting a battery hatch is well 'sad' in themselves. Don't see Rolex doing it, or any other esteemed brand. Especially as MWC has a 10 year battery life vs CWC 3 years, the battery won't need to be touched for a decade.

Call me a devoted 'Devoted fan boy' then try and welcome me to the forum? I am NOT new to this forum, I have a life, so I don't need your pretentious 'royal' invitation, thankyou. And I don't care for how many posts you have on here - get over yourself buddy! If you have anything further too add other than pretense, miss-construed, unfounded criticism and referring me on to other threads, I have already reviewed, and care to contribute and compare specs here on these two watches for US, like you were invited to in the first place, so members may decide for themselves which is the better watch DO IT. Or perhaps you are already spent, as your last post suggested? Although bear in mind the fact that the Royal Marines used CWC in the field, or that someones serving grand daddy told them they were a good watch, is NOT 'of itself' conclusive proof that the CWC is the better watch- It is obiter if anything. In fact much militrary supplied gear is often rather cheap and nasty, which has been the history with governments worldwide. Unlike you, I have the brains to know what constitutes a good watch and can decide for myslef, if someone bothers to present the evidence IN FRONT OF me and not try and misssconstrue the truth using farsaful propaganda, patronism and pretence is hardly befitting of a courtesy and manners, let alone honour. Seems I have done more than just prove the inadequcy and character of your CWC watch in this thread. Be well... ;-)

Ulles Fur Deutchland!

MWC G10 100M WR GLS Tritium (German Made Case, showing Screw-Down Crown and Screw-On Case Back- No cheap case compromising 'battery hatch' here?)








MWC G10 100M WR GLS Tritium (No CWC copy here?)








MWC New Improved genric term 'G10' 100M WR (The traditional Military/ Pilot Watch of WWII) and successor to the superceeded and now obsolete CWC


----------



## tinknocker

Marathon Navigator I picked up a couple of weeks ago. Great watch.


----------



## Desert

tinknocker said:


> Marathon Navigator I picked up a couple of weeks ago. Great watch.


Congradulations Tin knocker. I like Marathons, but never owned one. Can you tell me the thickness of the glass on yours? Thanks in advance


----------



## tinknocker

Desert said:


> Congradulations Tin knocker. I like Marathons, but never owned one. Can you tell me the thickness of the glass on yours? Thanks in advance


Not sure of the thickness because it is domed at the edges, or maybe it's the thickness. Here's a side picture, looks about 2mm, but not sure.


----------



## Desert

tinknocker said:


> Not sure of the thickness because it is domed at the edges, or maybe it's the thickness. Here's a side picture, looks about 2mm, but not sure.


Hi Tinknocker thank you for taking the time to show a side picture. Not sure either. I heard most military watches have crystals around 2.5mm - this is what Luminox's are anyway. The rounded edges look good, give the watch a certain sense of classic character. Nice looking serious watch ...well done!


----------



## sinizurri

Just got this yesterday, S.U.F (Sarpaneva UhrenFabrik) Myrsky (# 43). This watch is inspired by Finnish WWII fighter plane Myrsky (VL Myrsky - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). Watch is made by Finnish independent watchmaker Stepan Sarpaneva.


----------



## stevomcgee

Bluepolar said:


> Just got this yesterday, S.U.F (Sarpaneva UhrenFabrik) Myrsky (# 43). This watch is inspired by Finnish WWII fighter plane Myrsky (VL Myrsky - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). Watch is made by Finnish independent watchmaker Stepan Sarpaneva.
> 
> View attachment 1296208
> 
> 
> View attachment 1296209
> 
> 
> View attachment 1296210


Amazing. Where did you find this gem? Where are they sold? I need one.


----------



## akitadog

Well, my latest watch purchase arrived yesterday, and what a nice watch it is. I'm in watch heaven. Without further adoo, here it is......

Have a Great Weekend everyone.

Akitadog,

From the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## sinizurri

stevomcgee said:


> Amazing. Where did you find this gem? Where are they sold? I need one.


Thanks! I bought it from Finnish retailer (Van Henne). Best way to get one is to contact the watchmaker directly info at suf.fi
Every watch is individually numbered and usually Stepan makes quite small sets.


----------



## bhall41

I picked up this CWC 1970 Chrono reissue from Silvermans a couple of weeks back. I was attracted by the beautifully balanced bi-compax dial, lack of date, 40mm case and military heritage.

I wanted to dress it up a bit for work and smart casual so I purchased a Hirsch open end strap for the fixed spring bars. I got a local cobbler to add some stitching across the top of the strap in case the glue breaks down over time. Quite happy with the result although I would prefer a little less taper.


----------



## enkidu

Bluepolar said:


> Just got this yesterday, S.U.F (Sarpaneva UhrenFabrik) Myrsky (# 43). This watch is inspired by Finnish WWII fighter plane Myrsky (VL Myrsky - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). Watch is made by Finnish independent watchmaker Stepan Sarpaneva.
> 
> View attachment 1296208
> 
> 
> View attachment 1296209
> 
> 
> View attachment 1296210


Wow! Military, destro, and great looking! What's the size of the case and lugs?


----------



## sinizurri

enkidu said:


> Wow! Military, destro, and great looking! What's the size of the case and lugs?


Case is 42 mm and lugs 20 mm (fortunately, I had huge pile of 20 mm straps, so I´m able to use them on this watch  ).


----------



## nsx_23

Great watch supporting a great organisation.


----------



## Triton9

Fortis Color black.


----------



## antonis_ch

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

My Hamilton pilot pioneer!


----------



## Stormvision

I was looking for a Pilot with Type-B dial, small enough for my wrist, for some time now, when I stumbled upon the *Seiko SNK809*.

I considered some german brands first, but this was so inexpensive that I couldn't resist (it cames with the metal bracelet, beadblasted same as the case, for the equivalent of *105$*, it's the best price I was able to find here in Italy) and being my first mechanical and automatic watch, I decided that I should give it a try!

I'm very happy I did, because it looks much better in person than in picture, I didn't expect it to be so well finished and feels really solid in the hands. The display caseback makes me take it off sometimes, only to look at the heart of the movement "beating". And the sweeping seconds hand is gorgeous too (please indulge me, I only had quartz watches before).

The movement itself has no frills, but hey, for the price I couldn't expect any better!

I'm really pleased with my purchase, and of course I couldn't help but match it with a nice *vintage style* leather strap bought in Germany for the occasion 

Here is a couple of pictures, and a wrist shot taken today (all with iPhone, so please don't mind the quality)


----------



## Shawnny

^ It's looks really good in those pictures. I wish they made one in a 42mm size.


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Shawnny

Oh *****, are you gonna make me get one of each color?


----------



## Stormvision

Shawnny said:


> ^ It's looks really good in those pictures. I wish they made one in a 42mm size.


Thanks ;-) There is one in 40mm, the *SNKH63 *with some differences in the dial and hands shape, and 20mm lugs:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/difference-between-seiko-military-snk809-snkh63-350107.html

Someone also managed to create an hybrid between the two:

Seiko SNK809/SNKH63 Hybrid | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## nsx_23

nsx_23 said:


> Great watch supporting a great organisation.


Thinking of putting this on a leather strap. Any suggestions?

Was thinking a leather bund - looking for something other than a flieger.


----------



## prairieoyster




----------



## Monocrom

That's the best pic. I've ever seen of that Victorinox model. Very nice.


----------



## Tourbillion87




----------



## maverick007

Recently acquired Archimede flieger (Pilot 42). A wonderful watch, very simple and elegant.


----------



## goTomek

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Chrono, #H71416137


----------



## zec

Desert said:


> You and CWC need to stop dreaming of 'good old boy' British waor stories and get with the updated and successive program offered by MWC. CWC does not even come close to the abilities of and specs of the MWC G10, and unlike your farsafull and un supported criticism, I can and will prove it through experience and specs. Just compare CWC's lame product specs below to the MWC above.
> 
> CWC vs MWC
> -CWC WR to a mere 30m vs MWC 100m and MWC fail tested to 147m
> -CWC thin plastic scratch prone crystal vs MWC 5mm thick hardened, scratchproof glass
> -CWC '$2 bob watch' Press on case back vs MWC screw on 316L stainless steel case back
> -CWC case NOT made in Germany(where ALL the worlds best cases are- see Sinn and SUG) and CWC's is not 316L stainless steel as MWC's is (incidentaly MWC same steel Tag Heuer uses)
> -CWC no screw down crown vs MWC screw down, double sealed crown
> -CWC small outdated case diameter vs MWC 40mm contemporary fits all diameter
> -CWC No Rhonda 10year battery life as per MWC
> - CWC offers no tritium option MWC does
> - CWC's standard field watch has no date option MWC has
> -CWC dial is dated, does not use latest luminova and has no lume on second hand, MWC uses latest luminous technologies and has luminova on seconds hand
> -CWC has no seconds hack feature for setting MWC does
> -CWC's seconds sweeper hand does not meet second indices accurately around the dial, MWC meets them dead on.
> 
> *My MWC G10 has been used in demanding and concerning situations. I have boxed with it, worked under the car with it. It has been on many remote, isolated Australian out back adventures in rugged environments, in cold and extreme heat. The watch has not been babyed and has performed flawlessly. There is no watch to date I have found, irrespective of price, that I prefer either austhetically, functionally or technically.
> *
> Given the early development by Rolex and the introducion of the oyster case and essential design features such as screw down crown and casebacks it is highly questionable as to whether CWC WAS even a good watch, for yesteryear. In good British tradition it has had a magic wand waved over it, yet at the end of the day, it does not compare to MWC updated masterpiece that is the MWC G10 100m WR. The evidence is conclusive that, with the help of Swiss and particularly German orthologists, MWC has improved exponentially on the CWC, to the point, and through MWC evolutionary stages, that it has rendered CWC inferior and obsolete. Many traditionalists have found this, ...well hard to swallow. But you know what they say, ''time waits for no man'', LMAO!
> 
> Instead of unsupported criticism that leads no where, perhaps you can try and refute the comparable and compelling evidence offered that puts your inferred superior, original G10 CWC to shame. Without prejudice.


Thank You man, all I needed was Your experience with MWC 100 mt. I just ordered one. Cheers from Italy.
zec


----------



## Monocrom

Sorry to see you got conned by a shill.


----------



## brighter

Sinn 900 Der grobe Flieger Tegimented on bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zec

Good day, here we go, this is my bomb proof MWC 100mt 2012.02 batch.





















I wrote in MWC to ask for clarification, 'cause the needles are thin and loops are not screw but fixed.
An hour after Axel from MWC wrote to me:

----- Original Message -----
From: MWC
Sent: 12/20/13 01:53 PM
To: simone xxxxxxxxx
Subject: Re: MWC doubth

Hi,

We do vary the watches slightly from batch to batch and your watch looks
correct for the batch for which it was produced.

Yours
Axel Schmidt














The more I look it, the more I like it, but I hate NATOes straps, too many things under the case.
Wait a moment, a welder, a lighter, a cutter, two small 5 euro cents coins a pair of pliers and here we go, cut a bend, short the strap, and solder and.. here a cheap U.S. military or something like that, I prefer it.
What do you think?


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## HJWautomatic

*My new Ticino 47mm pilots watch*

Ticino 47mm pilots watch automatic seagull 2130 movement 25 jewel (ETA 2824 clone). 28,800bph, AR coated sapphire Swiss c1 superluminova hands and numbers, water resistance is 10atm.

Really nice watch I love it!


----------



## snpr9696




----------



## alfred.newman

Hamilton Field Mechanical... A "must-have-it"!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosullivan

IDENT NAV-01

































and a close up of my Stowa Ikarus


----------



## LH2

Laco Paderborn. Love the gunmetal finish and heat-blued hands on the latest gen Laco fliegers!


----------



## Wish

Seiko SNK803




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudman001

Here's my Military/ Pilot watches ive bought over the last 6 months. There's the newest JSAR and also a TSAR. Then I also bought a Maratac GPT 1. The Maratac is an awesome watch in its own right. Then last but not least a Marathon Sterile dial Navigator. Right now by far my favorite of the whole bunch is definitely the JSAR. For my 7.2 inch wrist its the perfect size. I love the fat hands with the orange tips on them. And when worn on a 3 ring Zulu strap it's super super comfy to wear. Im currently waiting for 3 Different color Zulus from Topspec.com where I purchased the JSAR from. Anyway I just felt I really needed to share my excitement over these awesome watches from my collection.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## twingo

batman1345 said:


> This leather brown strap where are you buy? (site? price?)


Stowa Uhren ab Werk bestellen und online kaufen
This is an  original strap


----------



## Thermionicon

The new Maratac SR-1, Resco Gen 2 Patriot, Maratac Mid Pilot


----------



## RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON

alfred.newman said:


> Hamilton Field Mechanical... A "must-have-it"!


I've got one too. An excellent all around watch at a great price.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON

And here it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boybuster

RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON said:


> And here it is!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap. You do know what the colours are?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boybuster

Does this one count?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON

boybuster said:


> Nice strap. You do know what the colours are?


Thanks, boybuster. It's "The Captain," (red, green, and yellow surrounded by dark blue) recently purchased from natostrapco.com.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## Blurter

Davitton manual pilot on a Steveo straps rally ammo.









Sent from my Agora Quad Core using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly

Alpina Startimer Quartz - Aftermarket Hadley-Roma distressed oiled leather band:


----------



## texaspledge

Timex Expedition Rugged Chrono. Cleans up pretty well.









Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk


----------



## adi10times

Hello everyone


----------



## Mover_Shaker81

Recent arrival from Japan. Kentex Blue Impulse Titanium.


----------



## Horoexec

New to the thread but here's my Steinhart NavB! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## DiveCon2007

Just got my TSAR this past Monday and haven't taken it off since! I sold three dive watches to finance the purchase of it and haven't had one regret. As far as looks, build, size, and comfort; I think it's perfect!


----------



## hotsauz

New Laco flieger just landed


----------



## chomior




----------



## deluded

Mudman001 said:


> Here's my Military/ Pilot watches ive bought over the last 6 months. There's the newest JSAR and also a TSAR. Then I also bought a Maratac GPT 1. The Maratac is an awesome watch in its own right. Then last but not least a Marathon Sterile dial Navigator. Right now by far my favorite of the whole bunch is definitely the JSAR. For my 7.2 inch wrist its the perfect size. I love the fat hands with the orange tips on them. And when worn on a 3 ring Zulu strap it's super super comfy to wear. Im currently waiting for 3 Different color Zulus from Topspec.com where I purchased the JSAR from. Anyway I just felt I really needed to share my excitement over these awesome watches from my collection.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


I love the Marathon and also Maratac watches and you've got 3 of them! The Marathons are a bit pricey for me though. One night ago I pulled the trigger on a Bombfrog BT25 Tactic Diver II Kampfschwimmer Dial Stainless Steel that looks close to what I like though. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## hun23




----------



## Stormvision

My new Seiko with cream dial and contrasting leather strap


----------



## Bmickdewey

Why did I wait so long and waste money on so many other watches!

This just might be the perfect watch for me. I have the buyer's sense of ...c...a...l...m...., which is my litmus test of watch satisfaction.

Mark XVI on custom Rover Haven Horween leather.


----------



## bhall41

New boots for CWC. I'm really happy with the result (although the strap is perhaps better suited to casual attire rather than a pin-stripe suit 😄)


----------



## snpr9696

X Wind on a SNPR Pilot Strap


----------



## OhDark30

^^ Good golly, Miss Molle!
Great looking combo there, snpr!


----------



## snpr9696

Thank you sir, I switched up again and put it on a lighter Horween hide


----------



## tibertov




----------



## Branger63

Three of my faves with a few coins; Casio, Alba, and Wenger. The Casio has been with me a long time and in some interesting places. The Alba and Wenger are new to the team


----------



## meinuhr

*Tutima Nato*

Something I have wanted for a very loooong time, and it just arrived!


----------



## HotelLima

First trip with my new 3573.50


----------



## meinuhr

*Leonidas Cronografo a Ritorno*


----------



## Drudge

*Re: Leonidas Cronografo a Ritorno*

Not new but I think she qualifies: Traser Classic Auto


----------



## Kromag

3717


----------



## stevomcgee

@Kromag those 3717 are just awesome. Instant classic.


----------



## Kromag

Thanks Steve! It's taken a while to pull the trigger but there was never a doubt. It's more enjoyable than I thought and fits my wrist perfectly. Might be getting the 3777 next


----------



## gigel113

My Sinn 103 A SA


----------



## HappyJack

Just arrived this week - another Revue Thommen Airspeed Classic Ti Chrono: my 5th or 6th, I think - and this one another quartz. Really enjoying that nifty ETA 251.262 movement - regatta feature, rattrapante, quickset hour hand, etc.


----------



## hoangvisuals

Just came yesterday, Hamilton Pioneer Pilot Auto Chrono.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvndbrgh

Archimede Pilot XLA 45mm


----------



## Victor Cruz




----------



## Anatoly

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

44m Alpina Aviation Start Timer (Auto) Chronograph, 
Seinhart 47mm Nav-B-Uhr (now sold) handwind


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

Here's the Débaufré version.


----------



## Fazmaster

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

From 1941. Tutima Fliegerchronograph!


----------



## dasmi

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*



Fazmaster said:


> From 1941. Tutima Fliegerchronograph!


That's beautiful

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mreyman73

Just got this one a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## hoangvisuals

mreyman73 said:


> Just got this one a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 1405215


There's no mistaking what that is! Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mreyman73

hoangvisuals said:


> There's no mistaking what that is! Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, indeed. Thanks. As others have documented, it was worth the wait.


----------



## Monocrom

Even with a sterile dial, we know what it is.


----------



## FORMULa

My collection as of now...

Maratac SR-1 being the latest.











Sorry for the dust, I put clear cell phone covers on them and dust shows up in certain light.


----------



## Rivendell

Aerospace RM


----------



## LH2

*Damasko DA36 Black...*


----------



## Jeffro1




----------



## Kid_A

classic piece...



Rivendell said:


> Aerospace RM


----------



## Kid_A

perfect strap. makes x wind some kind of different pilot watch)



snpr9696 said:


> X Wind on a SNPR Pilot Strap


----------



## kvik

Ollech&Wajs Cobra on a vintage perlon strap


----------



## snpr9696

*Re: Tutima Nato*


----------



## Dapper

*Re: Tutima Nato*

Herr Kemmner calls it a 'Marine'. I think it owes more to WWII RAF pilot watches :-!...


----------



## Dapper

*Re: Tutima Nato*

Not a new watch but recently changed the black on white date wheel for a white on black....


----------



## Alyazirat

*Re: Tutima Nato*


----------



## snpr9696




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## snpr9696

*Re: Tutima Nato*



Alyazirat said:


>


Want this


----------



## tanatron

*Re: Tutima Nato*



snpr9696 said:


> Want this


Me too!


----------



## gunga

I just got a 45mm Archimede. Was planning on 42mm. On my 6.5-6.75" wrist. Too big or not bad? No lug overhang.


----------



## tanatron

Hi, never posted in this section of the forum, so I might show my small collection of pilot/military or military inspired watches, with different straps/bracelets :

























































































Alex


----------



## Kilovolt

tanatron said:


> Hi, never posted in this section of the forum, so I might show my small collection of pilot/military or military inspired watches, with different straps/bracelets :
> 
> Alex


A very nice collection, congrats! :-!


----------



## imagwai

Did you say "small collection"?! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## dsbe90




----------



## ObZerver

Orient ER2A004D Flight by me, on Flickr



Orient ER2A004D Flight by me, on Flickr



Orient ER2A004D Flight by me, on Flickr

|>|>|>


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## whoa

Oh I'm so torn about the damasko.. I'm so close on buying one.. But I do like the yellow second hand.. But those white dials are sexy too.... 

.: sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper :.


----------



## Monocrom

whoa said:


> Oh I'm so torn about the damasko.. I'm so close on buying one.. But I do like the yellow second hand.. But those white dials are sexy too....
> 
> .: sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper :.


Keep in mind also that with Damasko, anyone who recognizes it on your wrist is going to be another WIS. At the very least, an interesting conversation. At best, a new watch buddy who lives locally.


----------



## whoa

Monocrom said:


> Keep in mind also that with Damasko, anyone who recognizes it on your wrist is going to be another WIS. At the very least, an interesting conversation. At best, a new watch buddy who lives locally.


That is very true! But I'm thinking that the first thing about damasko that caught my eye was that yellow hand.. Especially now when they have a 10% discount I'm close at buying one.. But white dial or yellow hand.. Christmas it's hard xD

.: sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper :.


----------



## ahkeelt

Get both!





















And, once you get them................


----------



## Alathea

Traser, p6506









-sent from somewhere in the wibbley wobbley....


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## ZASKAR36




----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## snpr9696

argilag said:


> topatolk


Want this


----------



## johnny_b2

snpr9696 said:


> Want this


Like most of us ;-)

Wysłane z mojego C6903 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## 325xia

Just love my new Aviator.


----------



## argilag

Tactico Type Re

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## CaptLeslie

Bremont's ALT1-P in blue at home in the cockpit! :-!


----------



## krispilot

latest purchase.


----------



## Gryffindor

Two new (to me) arrivals today!

GG-W-113!



Khaki 36mm Auto (will be going on a NATO, stat)!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## batman1345

My military...









Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Just received in the post this 1940s Pierce Pilot's Chronographe, S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor

Marathon GPM has landed!


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## podunkeric

Double posting...but just an effing cool watch that I want to share.


----------



## CCJ

I had the black-dialed version, best flying watch I ever owned. Really sad when it died. Took it A-stan so it was near and dear.



podunkeric said:


> Double posting...but just an effing cool watch that I want to share.
> View attachment 1479625


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## BDIC

Just came in !!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loozmotion

First post. Thought I would show off the Oris.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Just grabbed this today - I haven't purchased very many military watches if I exclude WW1 Longines trenches - but in London on Thursdays at Spitalfields Market, Nicki always has a collection of primarily WW2 numbering about 100. - I grabbed this 'ATP' - British 'Army Time Piece' today with a 'tropical' dial - She thinks it's a Lemania, I found a similar case back under discussion on a blog as a Lemania or Cortebert - cheers, S




























Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Sdasurrey said:


> . I grabbed this 'ATP' - British 'Army Time Piece' today with a 'tropical' dial - She thinks it's a Lemania, I found a similar case back under discussion on a blog as a Lemania or Cortebert - cheers, S
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi - quick edit to the above post and a couple of quick questions - having done slightly more research, 'ATP' stands for 'Army Trade Pattern' not as it was suggested to me above. I still want to confirm the maker of the watch above, as the seller said she would bring a 3 inch thick book with all of the case and movement pics for WW2 military watches.

When I saw this watch it said 'Radium' immediately because the hour markets are small mounds - short of buying a Geiger counter, I guess I should just have my watchmaker remove the hour marker mounds and leave it at that ? Second, this dial had been described as 'tropical' - guessing, I think this is because a very light or white dial in the tropical sun would be too reflective, aside from giving snipers an exact target and of course too dark a dial and it can't be seen well.

Any thoughts from the military watch experts ? Cheers !!! S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_chang

Sdasurrey said:


> Just grabbed this today - I haven't purchased very many military watches if I exclude WW1 Longines trenches - but in London on Thursdays at Spitalfields Market, Nicki always has a collection of primarily WW2 numbering about 100. - I grabbed this 'ATP' - British 'Army Time Piece' today with a 'tropical' dial - She thinks it's a Lemania, I found a similar case back under discussion on a blog as a Lemania or Cortebert - cheers, S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


A nice collection of watches in that tray. Really like that strap, got that vintage look.

Am due for a day out in London. Spitalfields, Portobello rd, Camden. 
Are there quite a lot of watch sellers like that there ?


----------



## Sdasurrey

the_chang said:


> A nice collection of watches in that tray. Really like that strap, got that vintage look.
> 
> Am due for a day out in London. Spitalfields, Portobello rd, Camden.
> Are there quite a lot of watch sellers like that there ?


the_chang - not sure if you are looking more generally for vintage or more narrowly on military watches. I haven't been to Camden recently, but you may know Portobello rd is just Saturdays, 9ish to 3ish - maybe 15 different vintage sellers with diverse vintage offerings but no one specialising in military. Nicki at Spitalfields with supposedly the largest vintage military collection is only Thursdays which is Antique Day there - then for very upscale vintage watches there's the Burlington arcade near the Ritz hotel with 5-6 dedicated shops, which are open every day, good luck, cheers, S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC

Just came in. Feeling her out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

Can't really call it a latest purchase because I've had the watch I'm wearing today for 32 years now: Porsche Design chrono powered by a Lemania 5100 mov't


----------



## johnny_b2

@kilovolt: 32 years, wow. And it still looks great 

Wysłane z mojego D6503 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Gryffindor

Marathon Diver's Quartz Medium


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## namrehekim

Maratac SR-1. Came today. See short vid of movement.


----------



## IanCognito

Got these both in the last week or so:

Coveted JDM Citizen Nighthawk with engraved caseback:

















Seiko SKX007 diver modded by Yobokies into a pilot watch which i call The Divebomber:


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## Alathea

Just got this today.The green one

-sent from somewhere in the wibbley wobbley....


----------



## batman1345

Today military and black matte nato...









Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## gbrldz

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

These two came in over the weekend. I'm trying to get used to remembering to wind the Marathon.

I can't believe I scratched the bezel on the Maratac (ALREADY) when I was putting on the zulu..... My heart sunk.

GBRL5797.jpg by gbrldz, on Flickr


----------



## gunga

Well. I tried to bond with my 45mm pilot but just wanted a 42mm. So I found one!


----------



## cal..45

Sekado Ultimate T25 V2 Chrono on a 22mm Zulu Maratac desert tan:



cheers


----------



## Thermionicon

@cal..45- nice watch! I found their website but no store or links to dealers. Which uniform camo is that? ATACS-FG?


----------



## cal..45

Thermionicon,

I don't know about the US but in Europe those Chronos are are sold via ebay for small money, here a link to the dealer I got mine from:

SEKADO Ultimate T25 V2 Chrono Uhr Mit Tritium + Panzerglas !!! | eBay

I gotta say I'm truly impressed with the build quality of the Sekado, anything about this watch is very rugged and well thought (massive steel case, massive steel bracelet, massive deployment clasp, screwed down crown, screwed caseback). It is definitely the most rugged H3 watch I have had around my wrist to date and I quite have and had a few. Not sure about the quality of their "bullet proof crystal" (Panzerglas) but finally a manufacturer with a protecting G-Shock-like bezel (resin, hard rubber?) and a recessed crystal (about 1.5mm). My only negative point is, that there is no tritium vial or a superluminova mark on the rotating bezel, which makes it kind of useless (I like to use it as a 60min timer), I think I will do a mod for it. For the price - especially when considered the usual alternatives - this watch is a steal in my opinion.







About the camo: it is A-Tacs AU, to me the most versatile camouflage I have tested so far. Works pretty much anywhere very well (desert, urban, rural) but in urban environments it really outperforms anything. In my opinion this the true multicam.

cheers


----------



## ARAMP1

Maratac 46mm. I think I'm going to have this watch for a while.


----------



## mjtyson

Maratac mid-pilot on a Panatime strap.


----------



## Thermionicon

Cool thanks for the mini-review- I found a good assortment of them on German eBay. I agree about the ATACS-AU... here's my Resco on my custom 300 win Mag with ATACS-AU hydro dip finish


----------



## batman1345

Alone in the dark... ( with Seiko military...  )

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## deluded

I'm not sure if this qualifies.



It just arrived in the mail yesterday. It's using a Seagull ST2130 movement and I bought it to house the ETA 2824-2 movement from my Hamilton that's too small for my wrist.

I'm just trying it out before I bring it to my watchsmith. Finishing and build quality seems pretty good. Can't wait to swap the movement. Though the ST2130 seems to be keeping good time at the moment.


----------



## deluded

It's been a few hours and the watch seems to be keeping good time. My Hamilton's ETA 2824-2 on the other hand, has gained 4 seconds since I set both. Now I'm contemplating if I should still proceed with the movement swap.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

My latest Mil Quartz (Ecodrive)... cheap and accurate.

Citizen *BM8475-26 E*


----------



## soaking.fused

Flieger



















Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Another Flieger: Archimede Pilot H 39mm


----------



## James142

Tawatec Black Titan Chrono on a Maratac Zulu


----------



## Jsunn




----------



## goTomek

Christopher Ward C8 Pilot MK I


























IMO much better looking than following MK II

And on handmade strap as original is to long for my small 6,5" wrist


----------



## soaking.fused

All hands at noon

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Dickie




----------



## miller.jj

Jason Miller
Shearwater, NS
Canada


----------



## Shawnny

miller.jj said:


> Jason Miller
> Shearwater, NS
> Canada


I like that! Can we see the back? Can we can we, pretty please?


----------



## Alathea




----------



## spardas2

New Vostok Komandirskie K-34.
42mm case.
20mm lug.
All SSteel, classic Vostok caliber.


----------



## ipolit

Unfortunately the stem is broken and I can't find stem and crown. Please, help.


----------



## Deledda




----------



## ARAMP1

Deledda said:


>


What is that? Very nice.


----------



## Deledda

ARAMP1 said:


> What is that? Very nice.


Thank you. Bought from a fellow WUS member. 
Molnija cal 3602


----------



## Alathea

Dickie said:


>


I used to have one of these in the early 2000's. Right after I got out of the Army I wore one. I had a few inmates at the penitentiary that I was working for notice it and knew what it was and 'where' they'd seen it. Interesting discussions, that lot.

Here's mine-just got here yesterday


----------



## OhDark30

miller.jj said:


>


Nice one, Jason!
I was admiring my colleague's one of those over a drink yesterday. I was wearing my mid 80s civvie version of the Red Air Force issued Poljot 3133








and took this factory commemorative Vostok along because he'd actually flown the Mi-8 Hip, as shown on the dial


----------



## Athaya

Using my own brand watch today.

Athaya vintage type B pilot watch...









Regards,

Adrian
Sent from tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer
(See: 1970 Hamilton RAF)


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Cheap but nice : Techné Merlin


----------



## the gig

Just arrived yesterday afternoon.









Sent from my phone using my fingers and thumbs.


----------



## Shawnny

Athaya said:


> Using my own brand watch today.
> 
> Athaya vintage type B pilot watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Adrian
> Sent from tapatalk


I like that! I have some money coming. If I get it before they are sold out, I'm going to buy one!


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Those new Vostok komandirskie 64 series look great and are tremendous value for money...


----------



## Mike2

ARAMP1 said:


> What is that? Very nice.


I got unreasonably excited at seeing your avatar photo.

Now that I am here, this is the piece that replaced my Archimede Pilot early this year. I love the it but I miss the arabic numerals.


----------



## argilag




----------



## akitadog

Well, Yesterday my new Marathon TSAR arrived. I had a used one before, sold it , bought a JDD, decided I still did not like mechanical watches, and ordered a brand new TSAR.

The JDD has an awesome dial and the size is OK, although a bit large. But in the end, 38hrs power reserve and being mechanical made me decide to get rid of it. So now I will keep only this TSAR as my night watch. Probably will get rid of the Tawatec Titanium Black Tritium diver as well. Really only need one Tritium watch, and I like this one the best out of the ones I have had.

Regards,

Akitadog from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## corsa

My JSAR, on a Gunny, the more I look at other watches the more I realise how much I love my Marathon's.


----------



## ninzeo

A poljot Type XX homage. Houses a 3133 with a screwdown crown.


----------



## wtma

Arrived today, Maratac Mid Pilot II Red Crown Edition, on a airborne maroon Maratac zulu strap.


----------



## sean2000

Glashutte original navigator panaroma date xl



Sinn 857 UTC Testaf LH. Cargo



Bell & Ross Golden Heritage


----------



## ryan92084

New maratac mid pilot red with a new to me phoenix NATO bond (black/red/gray) on my 6.25" wrist. Managed to score the NATO in a used 3 pack from eBay along with the gray/black and black/red/olive bonds but I this combo is my favorite.



















Shawnny said:


> I like that! Can we see the back? Can we can we, pretty please?


Here's a shot of mine


----------



## Shawnny

ryan92084 said:


> New maratac mid pilot red with a new to me phoenix NATO bond (black/red/gray) on my 6.25" wrist. Managed to score the NATO in a used 3 pack from eBay along with the gray/black and black/red/olive bonds but I this combo is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of mine


Oh yeah, that is really nice! Thanks


----------



## nick_sixx




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Tourbillion87

I had the hardest time picking a replacement strap for this piece. I think this one finally hit the mark.


----------



## viator092

Just in! Off with the rubber strap and on with the NATO.


----------



## drgoretex




----------



## jschemel

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

?


----------



## Deledda

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

Ticino


----------



## drgoretex

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

The strap, not the watch is new: Here is my Seiko SNZG13, which up until last night was on a very nice Seiko steel bracelet, now on my freshly acquired antique leather 5 ring Zulu from cheapestnatostraps.com. Definitely looks more at home on leather. Highly recommend Cheapest Nato Straps, BTW - awesome price, great service, and crazy fast shipping.










Ken


----------



## Drudge

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

Fresh off the truck:


----------



## ryan92084

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*



Drudge said:


> Fresh off the truck:


Nice steinhart what strap is that? Looks pretty interesting.


----------



## GregBe

Just arrived yesterday...my first pilot style watch...Tourby Big Pilot with decorated movement. Really impressive casework.


----------



## sduford

Szanto 1202 Pilot Chrono


----------



## Shoefish8

This looks really sleek. Anyone know of a similar make that houses a mechanical movement? Love the way the strap accentuates the dial!


----------



## Shawnny

Athaya Vintage AV001 Type B Pilot Watch, with a Miyota Automatic 8215.


----------



## DarkShot

I've been lusting after this watch for a long time. I think this piece has made me truly WIS, I find myself ogling it without any regard as to what time it is.

Today has been a good day. Now all I need is some PVD hardware nato straps.

I still dream of owning a Sparrowhawk with the Seagull ST19.


----------



## Woolski

Steinhart aviation
BR 03-92


----------



## gsilkey

miller.jj said:


>


Jason, mind sharing some info on this one?


----------



## miller.jj

gsilkey said:


> Jason, mind sharing some info on this one?


That is my Maratac large pilot. It is on a NATO strap.


----------



## gsilkey

miller.jj said:


> That is my Maratac large pilot. It is on a NATO strap.


Thanks! That is a very readable dial.


----------



## miller.jj

It has great lume, too. You need a large wrist for it though. Around 7.5 or greater would do it. 


Jason Miller

We are all in this together. Remember, I'm pulling for ya.


----------



## kuaka

Breitling Navitimer GMT


----------



## JP71624

This Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military is an homage to the Rolex 5517, which was a limited issue watch to the British Royal Navy in the 1970's. This Steinhart has an ETA and same depth rating as the watch it honors.


----------



## viator092

Welcome my 17 year old daughter Elliot to the world of Pilot Watches! 

The other day she came into my office at home and saw one of my watches on the desk. She said she thought she'd like to have a watch. I'd been considering getting her one for awhile but in todays age of kids and their smartphones I felt she wouldn't appreciate a nice watch. I asked her what kind of watch would she like. She replied a big watch but not a blingy rapper type. I told her about the history of the B-Uhrs and showed her how my IWC Pilot's Chronograph had elements of the Type-A's. I recalled seeing the Pop Pilot website mentioned on WUS. We went to the website and she picked out the GIB (Gibralter). 

Looks good on her wrist!!


----------



## TysonJones

luminox 3152 colormark


----------



## snpr9696




----------



## ivan_seawolf

Wired the money yesterday. Now the wait begins. Should be here Monday.


----------



## dopamine5501

Pilot with nato strap for today.


----------



## kmlin1981

Luminox blackout with leather nato


----------



## sportmats




----------



## ivan_seawolf

Three Triple7


----------



## docvail

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## argilag




----------



## Stillestormen

snpr9696 said:


>


Is this the original strap? Wondering where you can buy this one.


----------



## wtma

Stillestormen said:


> Is this the original strap? Wondering where you can buy this one.


Seems like Heroic18 strap.


----------



## Rayc

[quote name="snpr9696" post=8412855]







[/QUOTE]

Is this the original strap? Wondering where you can buy this one.

Ask the man.
He makes 'em.


----------



## gobabygo

Arrived today... Alpina Startimer Pilot Manufacture


----------



## freight dog

snpr9696 said:


>


Fantastic strap Joe! I will be getting one of these for sure!


----------



## Blurter

Maratac large pilot.


----------



## river rat

Hanhart 417 issued Bund chronograph Cir. 1957


----------



## argilag




----------



## ARAMP1

Mike2 said:


> I got unreasonably excited at seeing your avatar photo.


LOL. Same here! A little thread hijack and avatar history...

My father was a helicopter pilot in the Army for 33 years. He did two year-long tours in Vietnam. He is more decorated than anyone I've ever met in the miltary (55 air medals, a couple DFCs and a few others) and I will always look up to him as a military aviator and an officer.

Anyway, in Vietnam, nose art on the helos was minimal, so a lot of the pilots painted stuff on their helmets. Dad painted Snoopy flying on his doghouse on the back of his helmet.

Well, no big deal. End of story...until the mid 1980s.

One of my mom's best friends from childhood finally got married (in her 40s) and mom and dad went to have dinner with mom's friend and meet her new husband (we'll call him Bob since I don't remember his name) for the first time. It had been a while since mom and her frind had talked, so the dinner conversation was mostly them. Also, my father very rarely talks about Vietnam...and on the rare occasion he does, you have to drag it out of him. So, I'm not sure how it came up in conversation but Bob was in the Marines and did a tour in Vietnam. The tour dates were traded and they found out that they overlapped about a month. Regardless, the chances of them running into each other were slim-to-none since Bob was in the Marines and dad was in the army. But, Bob said he was on a helo one time. His platoon had been shot up and Bob had been shot. He remembers the helo coming in, landing and somebody threw Bob onto the helo as they were still taking fire. He said that the only thing he remembers before passing out was looking up and seeing Snoopy on the doghouse on the back of the pilot's helmet.

So, I figured it was good luck for dad, so I've kind of adopted Snoopy on his doghouse for myself when I fly.


----------



## Shawnny

ARAMP1 said:


> LOL. Same here! A little thread hijack and avatar history...
> 
> My father was a helicopter pilot in the Army for 33 years. He did two year-long tours in Vietnam. He is more decorated than anyone I've ever met in the miltary (55 air medals, a couple DFCs and a few others) and I will always look up to him as a military aviator and an officer.
> 
> Anyway, in Vietnam, nose art on the helos was minimal, so a lot of the pilots painted stuff on their helmets. Dad painted Snoopy flying on his doghouse on the back of his helmet.
> 
> Well, no big deal. End of story...until the mid 1980s.
> 
> One of my mom's best friends from childhood finally got married (in her 40s) and mom and dad went to have dinner with mom's friend and meet her new husband (we'll call him Bob since I don't remember his name) for the first time. It had been a while since mom and her frind had talked, so the dinner conversation was mostly them. Also, my father very rarely talks about Vietnam...and on the rare occasion he does, you have to drag it out of him. So, I'm not sure how it came up in conversation but Bob was in the Marines and did a tour in Vietnam. The tour dates were traded and they found out that they overlapped about a month. Regardless, the chances of them running into each other were slim-to-none since Bob was in the Marines and dad was in the army. But, Bob said he was on a helo one time. His platoon had been shot up and Bob had been shot. He remembers the helo coming in, landing and somebody threw Bob onto the helo as they were still taking fire. He said that the only thing he remembers before passing out was looking up and seeing Snoopy on the doghouse on the back of the pilot's helmet.
> 
> So, I figured it was good luck for dad, so I've kind of adopted Snoopy on his doghouse for myself when I fly.


That gave me chills all over. What a great story. My father was in the army in Korean War. He was involved in a big prison riot where a lot of people were killed. He's the same way, we would never talk about it. I do know that during that riot he met a Marine named John. I don't know the circumstances of that meeting. That's something that he wouldn't talk about. He met John again when John married my mothers sister. It really is a small world. My father was always nice to John, out respect for everyone, but he didn't like him. I think it has something to do with that meeting, because after my mom passed away, my father threatened to kill John.


----------



## CaptLeslie

Bremont MB111 GMT with a little Bremont Bling! Cheers Jim b-).


----------



## wtma

Here's my latest purchase, arrived 2 days ago, Steinhart Marine Timer.


----------



## Shawnny

wtma said:


> Here's my latest purchase, arrived 2 days ago, Steinhart Marine Timer.


I really like that watch, but I'm not a fan of that bull ring. I'm wondering if it can be taken off?


----------



## MreeceC

Just picked this up as I was looking for a Steinhart Vintage Chronograph. This will do until one pops up.


----------



## wtma

Shawnny said:


> I really like that watch, but I'm not a fan of that bull ring. I'm wondering if it can be taken off?


I believe it can. If I spin the crown counter clock wise, it loosens itself, and will eventually pops out. Then you can take out the ring. I've also seen someone on the Steinhart forum who wears the watch without the ring.


----------



## akitadog

Have been wearing my Marathon JDD for a few weeks now. Awesome watch. Very easy to see with my aging eyes.

Best Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Shawnny

wtma said:


> I believe it can. If I spin the crown counter clock wise, it loosens itself, and will eventually pops out. Then you can take out the ring. I've also seen someone on the Steinhart forum who wears the watch without the ring.


Right on! Thanks for the info. If you ever want to rotate that out, hit me up.


----------



## Xantiagib

Vintage incoming... a 6b/159 3676/59 - with 30T2 movement from 1943:


----------



## MreeceC




----------



## shiptoshore

This was my post deployment gift to myself, I've had it for over a year now and I'm still completely in love with it. Trying to do a squadron custom watch order for a Breitling aerospace now, if that doesn't work out I'm going to end up pulling the trigger on a Chronomat 44 GMT, anyone have one? Like/dislike it?


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## O2AFAC67

JFingers said:


> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Absolutely _*LOVE*_ the Squadron LE Dragon Lady piece.  One of 150 IIRC? The squadron crosses and the OMG handle, not to mention the display screen outline, really set that watch apart. b-) What a beauty!! |> Congratulations, Jake, on the fine acquistion and wear it in good health!! :-!
Best,
Ron


----------



## batman1345

Hello from Greece!!


----------



## LastStarfighter

Loving this Hamilton


----------



## TysonJones

Luminox Colormark


----------



## sillo38




----------



## JFingers

O2AFAC67 said:


> Absolutely _*LOVE*_ the Squadron LE Dragon Lady piece.  One of 150 IIRC? The squadron crosses and the OMG handle, not to mention the display screen outline, really set that watch apart. b-) What a beauty!! |> Congratulations, Jake, on the fine acquistion and wear it in good health!! :-!
> Best,
> Ron


Ron, this is actually the Special Edition version, it isn't limited in number, but limited in that it is only offered to U-2 pilots. The Limited Edition had "Anti-shock" in red and "Automatic" in white in place of the crosses and Solum Volamus, and yes, IIRC, it was limited to 150 available to anyone who was lucky enough to get one.

Blue skies, friend!
-only jake


----------



## O2AFAC67

JFingers said:


> Ron, this is actually the Special Edition version, it isn't limited in number, but limited in that it is only offered to U-2 pilots. The Limited Edition had "Anti-shock" in red and "Automatic" in white in place of the crosses and Solum Volamus, and yes, IIRC, it was limited to 150 available to anyone who was lucky enough to get one.
> 
> Blue skies, friend!
> -only jake


Fair enuff, but the crosses and "Solum Volamus" absolutely MAKE that watch. I mean, we're talking about something very, very special indeed!!! Beautiful!!
Keep the sunny side up and the dirty side down, my friend!
Best,
Ron


----------



## mozatihom

From left to right:

Nite MX10-212S quartz

Seiko 5 SNZG13 automatic with yobokies sapphire crystal and Hadley-Roma 22mm tan leather strap

Hamilton Khaki Pilot quartz


----------



## MrThompsonr

45mm home built Pilot


----------



## Metlin

Just ordered this puppy -- can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Piloto

"Old Faithful" is about all I'll ever wear anymore.


----------



## Metlin

Piloto said:


> "Old Faithful" is about all I'll ever wear anymore.


Blue skies and blue waters, eh? ;-)


----------



## wtma

This arrived today, Poljot Buran Aviator Auto #009/999


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos

I've been longing for a field watch for a while, and really liked the Hamilton Khaki Field.
I had a spare ETA 2836-2 with black date wheels, and thought that would make a great base for a military homage. 
After searching online for parts, I decided the best way to go was to order the parts from Ofrei.
I used the style #1 case that has sapphire crystals and a screw down crown. The day-date dial with luminous numbers and markers. And the military style hands. I also ordered a canvas strap that looks like the Hamilton one.
The quality is amazing. Ofrei offers superb value.


----------



## Hoppyjr

^ well done!


----------



## freight dog

My Snoopy story doesn’t have such a deep meaning. Only that since I was little, long before I wanted to be Luke Skywalker flying an X-Wing down the trench, I wanted to be a WWI flying ace like Snoopy. That was always my favorite Peanuts image.


----------



## brunemto

The Pilot-Chrono from IWC


----------



## argilag

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## Fazmaster

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

This Seiko Gen 1 RAF issued quartz chronograph



















Cheers,


----------



## deluded

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

Not exactly a new purchase, but I just got my SKX007 back from a new mod.

Before:









After:


----------



## Shawnny

Before was much better.


----------



## Toronto_Time

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## deluded

Shawnny said:


> Before was much better.


Interestingly, that was how I felt too.

But there are some aspects of the new dial that I prefer, mainly cos it's easier to read.

And while I liked the ceramic bezel insert more, I didn't appreciate having a gap between it and the crystal due to its slope.

If only I could find a ceramic bezel insert that's meant for the SKX007.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phk

RAF issued Seiko 7A28-7120. Holy Grail for some folks. Easy on the eyes.


----------



## deluded




----------



## Fishing With Fredo

This thread makes my heartbeat race! I'm new to serious watch collecting, but already I have such a preference for pil-mils over, say, diver watches. My first is on the way, "just" a Laco Augsburg. But I love the looks and love the Laco historic tie.


----------



## Fazmaster

*J. Auricoste Type 20 1955*

Hi all,

This just in!

This made it in yesterday at, believe it or not 13h45! So I was able to set the time and snap some quickies when the hands reached the proverbial 13h50!





This is what I know about it. In a nutshell.

Auricoste was one of six companies (Vixa, Breguet, Dodane - Airain - Chronofixe)that had a contract to supply "Type 20" chronos to the French air force and military. Dodane manufactured theirs along with the Airain and Chronofixe brands. Vixa was somewhat of a spinoff of Hanhart as part of WWII reparations. The majority were equipped with a flyback complication. Hanhart, Valjoux 222, Lemania 2040 (15 TL).

As for this watch, it has the Lemania movement and it is one of 2000 examples in a chrome plated/brass casing with a stainless steel back. There are 200 (very rare) Auricoste in all stainless steel configuration. The Breguet watches are the rarest and most desirable and by far the most expensive!

Lume is radium but many watches were modified to remove the radium as it became apparent that this became a health hazard. The caseback engravings include a serial number (bottom), the French army contract number 05.099-54 and the issue date, in this case the first month of 1955. The "FG" (fin de garantie) markings on the caseback were stamped every time the watch was serviced until it was decommissioned.

Cheers,


----------



## peksii

*Re: J. Auricoste Type 20 1955*

Just a few days before year changed I flipped 2 watches (first ones I have ever flipped) and today this came in 

Model is SarpanevaUhrenFabrik (S.U.F) Myrsky


----------



## Kid_A

*Re: J. Auricoste Type 20 1955*

german flieger...









vs.

swiss flieger....


----------



## BarisKiris

Alexandre Christie AC6203
(Made in China, but Swiss Ronda movement)









I actually wanted to buy the rose gold version, but couldn't find it anywhere, for months.








So I ended up buying the steel version, which is still good looking IMHO. I like the sub-second dial & the big-date, and the symmetric design of it's dial. The onion crown is also another nice touch, which is essential in a flieger watch, for easy setting of the flieger watches, since the WW2 pilots were wearing leather gloves.


----------



## Saturnin

*Re: J. Auricoste Type 20 1955*

One italo/swiss with its (3H) logo :



JL+


----------



## Saturnin

*Re: J. Auricoste Type 20 1955*

An italo/swiss with its (3H) logo :



JL+


----------



## Kid_A

*Re: J. Auricoste Type 20 1955*


----------



## morpheous

They are all stunning.


----------



## MrThompsonr

My Athaya Vintage Pilot.



















Added a deer skin strap from Crown & Buckle




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris

My mil/pil (affordable) collection.


----------



## MrThompsonr

Maratac GPT-2


----------



## deluded

MrThompsonr said:


> Maratac GPT-2
> 
> View attachment 2724633


I love this one and had considered getting it a while back.

The only thing stopping me from getting it (apart from the fact that I've got too many watches and quite a few in a similar design) is that it doesn't have a date window, which is something I use quite often.


----------



## deluded

I've got this one on its way to me.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paj20

*Re: J. Auricoste Type 20 1955*

I really like this SUF Myrsky, inspired from WWII finnish aircraft Myrsky.
Too bad it is so expensive..


----------



## Kid_A

*Re: J. Auricoste Type 20 1955*


----------



## miller.jj

GSAR!




























This watch is a beast. Very high quality and ultra durable. 24 hour visibility and accurate to within 5 secs/day. I love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argilag




----------



## deluded

miller.jj said:


> GSAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This watch is a beast. Very high quality and ultra durable. 24 hour visibility and accurate to within 5 secs/day. I love this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've always loved their watches. I think I may eventually have to get one to scratch the proverbial itch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempusfugitus

Taking a break from my usual selection, and my mechanical habit, with this new arrival


----------



## LH2

Laco...


----------



## official_style




----------



## CH007

My first tritium tube watch arrived today

I love the lume and convenience of all night readability of my omega SMP but wanted and everyday piece


----------



## Setiawan

Laco Aachen


----------



## papazulu

Wempe-Thommen ;-)


----------



## diver69

Absolutely loving this.........!


----------



## argilag




----------



## roadie

Citizen AW1410-16X


----------



## ciclismosam

New to me Chr. Ward C8 Mk II to scratch the pilot itch for now. On one of my crown & buckle leathers and a Zulu since I am just too skinny for the stock strap.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Debaufr'e


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## wtma

I got this 1MWF Kirova chrono, which arrived yesterday, on WUS F71 nato strap until I receive my matte hardware Dagaz nato. Hopefuly somewhen before the week ends.


----------



## BarisKiris

Seiko 5 military, black ion plated SNZG17


----------



## Slonie

Had my eye on it since the first release, but missed it and then was unhappy with the second version and the price increases. So when it came back and went on sale, I had to jump!

-Slonie


----------



## Slonie

Well, not quite...









I was too chicken to bid... But, someday!

-Slonie


----------



## Jeffro1

New shoes for my Oris Air Racing...


----------



## Crezo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



av8tor86 said:


> My new Kremke Valkyrie meets BlackHawk helicopter... Modem Burner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Wow, never seen these.before or heard.of kemke, this is wicked!!


----------



## mango_420

Got this used from SirusMX2. Can't even tell it's been worn.

Anyways - looks great. Installed a light green strap I had around and it looks great.

First Maratac and don't think it will be my last.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Debaufr'e


Nice! Here's mine:


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Shawnny said:


> Nice! Here's mine:


Nice shoes


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Arrived yesterday. Breitling Crosswind, arguably the most elegand and beautiful aviator chronograph ever built IMHO... ;-)b-):-!
Best,
Ron


----------



## canny70

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*









Raf Military Longines . Any Ideas of year and value


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## JohnM67

Zeno Navigator 37mm Day/Date:


----------



## O2AFAC67

Black dial Windrider Crosswind...


----------



## clydefrog

This is a civilian version, but so gorgeous. Today on my wrist:










More pics of my collection on http://instagram.com/kabaclyde/


----------



## deluded




----------



## r0meyrome

My first pilot watch!


----------



## GUTuna

Straight outta 1944 - Bulova A-11 Military version for the USAAF


----------



## akitadog

*Re: J. Auricoste Type 20 1955*

Well, one more time with a Marathon JDD. Had one before. Sold it do raise funds for some renovations. Then my tax refund arrived, so now I have a new JDD on the way. Really missed that watch. Love the dial style, large numbers, day and date, etc. It is a big watch, and takes a bit of time for my wrist to get used to it, but once that is done, the watch almost never comes off during the day. Awesome watch. Pictures are of my last one, but you get the idea.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC canada


----------



## papazulu

> Straight outta 1944 - Bulova A-11 Military version for the USAAF​


...from the other side, German Navigators watch, ww2, Lange & Söhne ;-)


----------



## papazulu

Hamilton 6b's ...


----------



## papazulu

Pulsar...modern times, RAF, British.


----------



## papazulu

Canadian military Breitling, issued by the DoD


----------



## Gryffindor

Picked up on the board today!


----------



## brunemto

Tourby Big Bomber


----------



## BarisKiris

After it's 3 weeks of journey from Singapore, finally wearing my new Orient Sparta today.








It's also my hometown in Turkey.


----------



## LH2




----------



## BarisKiris

waiting for this Parnis automatic, 7 days power reserve.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Fazmaster

*Re: J. Auricoste Type 20 1955*

I had this one in the box waiting for a strap...Finally came! Rodania RCAF issued chronograph Venus 175










Cheers,


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## DiveCon2007

Picked up this TSAR last month. It's kinda unique in that the previous owner had the entire case and bezel bead-blasted to give it a subdued, non-reflective finish. The bracelet I've had for about 12 years, given to me by the parents of S/Sgt Ray.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Beitling Windrider series "Crosswind" rx'ed almost a month ago. New pics from yesterday... b-)


----------



## 10mmauto

Recso Red Circle.


----------



## JohannesB

VSA Airboss


----------



## Kid_A

mark xvi vs. dynamic iii


----------



## papazulu

IWC Observers Watch Cal. 52 T-19 "'H 6 SC


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Re: J. Auricoste Type 20 1955*


----------



## wedgehammer

*Re: J. Auricoste Type 20 1955*


----------



## JAndrewC

*Re: J. Auricoste Type 20 1955*

My pilot on a new nato.


----------



## William

Decided to try the CWC 70s Chrono Remake to go with my RN Diver.
Quite impressed.


----------



## Gryffindor

This little guy.


----------



## ciclismosam

My new marathon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptLeslie

The Bremont White Boeing Model 1 at home in a B737! Cheers Jim. :-!


----------



## creepshow

This just came in today from a WUS member.. . what do you all think? Too big for me or not?


----------



## cirian75

cal..45 said:


> Thermionicon,
> 
> I don't know about the US but in Europe those Chronos are are sold via ebay for small money, here a link to the dealer I got mine from:
> 
> SEKADO Ultimate T25 V2 Chrono Uhr Mit Tritium + Panzerglas !!! | eBay
> 
> I gotta say I'm truly impressed with the build quality of the Sekado, anything about this watch is very rugged and well thought (massive steel case, massive steel bracelet, massive deployment clasp, screwed down crown, screwed caseback). It is definitely the most rugged H3 watch I have had around my wrist to date and I quite have and had a few. Not sure about the quality of their "bullet proof crystal" (Panzerglas) but finally a manufacturer with a protecting G-Shock-like bezel (resin, hard rubber?) and a recessed crystal (about 1.5mm). My only negative point is, that there is no tritium vial or a superluminova mark on the rotating bezel, which makes it kind of useless (I like to use it as a 60min timer), I think I will do a mod for it. For the price - especially when considered the usual alternatives - this watch is a steal in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the camo: it is A-Tacs AU, to me the most versatile camouflage I have tested so far. Works pretty much anywhere very well (desert, urban, rural) but in urban environments it really outperforms anything. In my opinion this the true multicam.
> 
> cheers


How is Sekado holding up?

very interested in getting one


----------



## DokDoom

My Archimede 42mm Pilot Auto has just arrived and I'm really enjoying it already. 

Will do a more detailed review with pics over the next few days with shots.


----------



## bhall41

Old watch, new boots via Strapping Felllow:


----------



## okinana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akitadog

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

My most recent Tactical....Marathon JDD. Great watch. Big and heavy, but I love the Style, Dial, Size, and the fact that it is Tritium. The large numerals make it a very easy watch to read. After wearing it for 5 weeks, it is running -3 seconds total deviation. That is awesome. Regulate it by putting on the night table in the 12 up 6 down position when it is more than 3 seconds behind. I do this about one or two days a week,

Have a great week.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## mechanik

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

Just got the Mark XV









Next to the 3706


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

1963 Chronograph on bund


----------



## DokDoom

As promised, some better pics of my 9 day old Archimede Pilot Automatik

Loving it, loving it, loving it. 

I fancy this on a nice distressed strap


----------



## LH2

*Damasko DC57...
*


----------



## akitadog

Corsa,

Yes, I know wha you mean. I now have a new TSAR and another new JDD. Keeping them both. The JDD is -2 seconds total deviation after 4 weeks. Simply amazing.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## mrwatchusername




----------



## Alathea




----------



## entex




----------



## Urs Haenggi




----------



## unioninsulator

first post on this site!


----------



## Shawnny

unioninsulator said:


> View attachment 3988890
> 
> 
> first post on this site!


Ummm, what is it?


----------



## unioninsulator

Techne Goshawk PVD with saddle brown strap.


----------



## T-Mak

My new titanium Vesta Titan.


----------



## heb

Not a new watch purchase but rather a new battery change purchase. Obviously not my picture or my watch, but the same model.

heb


----------



## CCJ

New Butler J80 Chronograph. Love it! Perfect Quartz accuracy with all the good features I wanted: sapphire crystal, 30-minute elapsed register, classic pilot style, date window, bicompax sub-dial arrangement. On top of that, the customer service is AWESOME. Going with the NATO for now, but really like the look on brown leather and tan/gray canvas too.


----------



## glennwatson

Gryffindor said:


> Picked up on the board today!
> 
> View attachment 3296906


I like this watch a lot, what model is it?


----------



## CCJ

Took the J80 flying yesterday. Solid.


----------



## burritophile

Just got the Maratac.


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

Ok: So I don't have this one in hand JUST yet... So. How about some trivia, guys? Name this watch below. Or at least tell me something about it. I don't have it in hand so I can't show the case back (it's brushed stainless steel snap-on back with no markings) or the movement. But I know some of you will have some idea. Don't let me down. 

Also, what is that little button for below the crown?

Eagerly awaiting your replies!


----------



## Gryffindor

Gryffindor said:


> Picked up on the board today!
> 
> View attachment 3296906





glennwatson said:


> I like this watch a lot, what model is it?


Just saw this question. Sorry for the delay! It is a Swiss Army Cavalry Chronograph - 24345.


----------



## Hwkaholic

My newest Grail!!!!


----------



## LAmarillas

Hi There I just got This Mido Multifort superautomatica (220) watch from Ebay, I need to restore it, but first need to identify it, so Im waiting for it to check the movement and confirm year, meanwhile I think you guys can help me out with some knowledged about restauration:














Need new Crystal (not sure on the size yet)
New hands
New dial (if possible)

Do you guys have any ideas where to look pieces, model and how it looked originally?

Thanks!


----------



## LH2

*Archimede Pilot 42 Red with 3-part PVD case...
*


----------



## chipmiester

my new hamilton xwind, and my divemaster chrono and citizen..


----------



## chipmiester




----------



## Gryffindor

Incoming!


----------



## mechanik

IWC 3706


----------



## sduford

Traser H3 Classic Automatic Master










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Mak

My new titanium Titan from Vesta Watch


----------



## stere




----------



## Grahamelawton

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Stocker & Yale 660


----------



## Gryffindor

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

One of these!


----------



## Zweig




----------



## Vernon11

Maratac on a choicecuts (etsy) band.


----------



## Razex

Luminox F-35 Lightning II


----------



## Vernon11

Maratac on the hike today.


----------



## ca_ng

Benrus 3021 Wrist Alarm


----------



## Parkgate

Red Baron II (in slate blue)


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Parkgate

Zeno Carre OS Pilot Winder


----------



## Alathea

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Grahamelawton said:


> Stocker & Yale 660


It's that a navigator in a vintage case?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonand

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My first watch is the Omega Dynamic Automatic. Its sort of a reissue inspirere by their post war RAF watch. I got it twenty years ago and love it. This week I got my two chinese reissues and a Stowa B. Love them all. Whats next. Keywords are "pil-mil", "reissue" "mechanical", "retro" and preferably chronographs or hacking. Russian, French, American?


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Simonand said:


> My first watch is the Omega Dynamic Automatic. Its sort of a reissue inspirere by their post war RAF watch. I got it twenty years ago and love it. This week I got my two chinese reissues and a Stowa B. Love them all. Whats next. Keywords are "pil-mil", "reissue" "mechanical", "retro" and preferably chronographs or hacking. Russian, French, American?
> View attachment 4689434


Poljot strela?!  oh i happen to sell mine...


----------



## Simonand

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Thanks for your hint Your Strela version is indeed very nice and i have decided that a russian pilot is going to my next purchase. If you go 150 euros down please let me know this evening I submitted an offer of 475 euro's for the same watch as yours from a small german web/physical watchshop. They have it for sale for 550 in mint condition with tags and standard two year EU warenty. Alternatively I am considering this Kirova 3133 which I can get new for 350 incl shipping. Have read her at WUS that it has a nice quality.


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Simonand said:


> Thanks for your hint Your Strela version is indeed very nice and i have decided that a russian pilot is going to my next purchase. If you go 150 euros down please let me know this evening I submitted an offer of 475 euro's for the same watch as yours from a small german web/physical watchshop. They have it for sale for 550 in mint condition with tags and standard two year EU warenty. Alternatively I am considering this Kirova 3133 which I can get new for 350 incl shipping. Have read her at WUS that it has a nice quality.
> View attachment 4738490


Yeah it's a beauty but sadly needs to go. Mine is on hold pending funds...so practically sold. Should that they not get through for some reason then I will contact you.

Meanwhile i also have my Citizen speedy auto chrono for sale 

Another tip of mine (especially if you wanna stay Russian) is the Poljot 2677 Flieger chrono. Hard to get, but one of their better models...

Here's mine (not for sale (yet)):


----------



## RidingDonkeys

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Simonand said:


> My first watch is the Omega Dynamic Automatic. Its sort of a reissue inspirere by their post war RAF watch. I got it twenty years ago and love it. This week I got my two chinese reissues and a Stowa B. Love them all. Whats next. Keywords are "pil-mil", "reissue" "mechanical", "retro" and preferably chronographs or hacking. Russian, French, American?
> View attachment 4689434


Dammit, now I'm searching for an Omega...



Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed their drinking buddy.


----------



## Simonand

There are some decent versions of my omega at chrono24. My sister in law is buying one for my envious brother so I helped her do the research.


----------



## DBeans27

Just in. Loving it so far.


----------



## TimeDilation

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr B-Type 47mm Stainless Steel


----------



## andiem

Breitling Emergency

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## DBeans27

Got this in tonight. Looked great as it was, but feels (and looks) even better on a NATO imo. It's ever so slightly larger than the monster. Love the aviation themed design with diver-ish case. It's exactly the size and fit I like on my 7.5 inch wrist. HUGE shout out to Crown & Buckle for the free NATO as part of their contest. For reference, model is SRP441.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jedisteampunk

Hi guys here's my _AVI_-_8 Supermarine Seafire. _It originaly came on a nice mesh strap, but swapped it out for a leather. I just thought it looked better.


----------



## Triton9

Can this be consider a military diver watch?



















Ingersoll Stanford. A great addition to my watch collection.


----------



## Woolski




----------



## jazzwave

My first contribution to this thread

*TAGHeuer F1 Chrono
*








*Hamilton Khaki Automatic
*


----------



## thirstyturtle

Seiko SNZG15


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Simonand

Good morning. Sun is shining in Denmark. Its weekend. No plans. Which pilot should I choose for such a lovely day?


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## mozatihom

My new Seiko SNDA57 came in today


----------



## actorius

I hope my Bulova 96B229 belongs here...


----------



## eblackmo

Poljot aviator


----------



## NotoriousAPP

Just bought this yesterday from Militarywatchshop.co.uk and it's already shipped. I can't wait until it arrives, I haven't worn a watch in > 15 years, looking forward to not using my cel phone to tell time.


----------



## eblackmo

Steinhart


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

These 2: Archimede Pilot 39 and Sinn 856


----------



## lildrgn

Maratac Mid Pilot, stoked.


----------



## Tomas472

My daily wear Maratac Mid Pilot...


----------



## eblackmo

Stowa TO1 Testaf Fleiger


----------



## intensecycleboy

Marathon TSAR. Great piece of kit. Eyeballing this piece for a long time, finally got one and it is all I imagined and more.


----------



## Simonand

After looking at the WUS Bundeswehr project for some time which looks really great, and finally accepting not signing up because my 6,5 wrist looks tiny with a 42mm watch, I started researching for alternatives. I considered the Sinn 256 (38,5mm) and started negotiating with a fellow member about a trade. While negotiating in a very nice maner, I got an offer for a Guinand (40mm) which is a brand I had never heard about. The size works very well for me (I have a Stowa Baumuster B which wears big and nice), and after reading about its history i totally fell in love. I received the watch this weekend and I am very pleased. Not really sure which model. Apparently there's a 40.50.01, 40.50.02 and a 40.50.03. And the seller has painted the bezel with black to hide that it has been used. Which I think is a little bit sad as the price was more than ok, the movement is running like a tiger and a Bundewehr type of watch in my option is a tool that is made to be worn, used and get rugged (as opposed to a dress watch). So I am actually sitting right now with my nail scratching of the lousy paint. When I am finished I will post a new picture of the watch


----------



## eblackmo

Laco


----------



## ninzeo

Simonand said:


> View attachment 5188986
> 
> 
> After looking at the WUS Bundeswehr project for some time which looks really great, and finally accepting not signing up because my 6,5 wrist looks tiny with a 42mm watch, I started researching for alternatives. I considered the Sinn 256 (38,5mm) and started negotiating with a fellow member about a trade. While negotiating in a very nice maner, I got an offer for a Guinand (40mm) which is a brand I had never heard about. The size works very well for me (I have a Stowa Baumuster B which wears big and nice), and after reading about its history i totally fell in love. I received the watch this weekend and I am very pleased. Not really sure which model. Apparently there's a 40.50.01, 40.50.02 and a 40.50.03. And the seller has painted the bezel with black to hide that it has been used. Which I think is a little bit sad as the price was more than ok, the movement is running like a tiger and a Bundewehr type of watch in my option is a tool that is made to be worn, used and get rugged (as opposed to a dress watch). So I am actually sitting right now with my nail scratching of the lousy paint. When I am finished I will post a new picture of the watch


Cool! I've been looking for a guinand myself but they hardly show up. Gotto get lucky i guess...

Anyway do show some pics after


----------



## Tomas472




----------



## Simonand

Yesterday I mailed a request to Guinand asking about how old and other informations about the watch i just purchased. I did not expect a feedback in the near future as Guinand are currently focused on relaunching their brand, the website and a new HQ. But the managing partner responded to me today already, which is a service of a long and forgotten time before Apple, Google, Samsung and the other digital bandits. This is why I love this hobby so much and why I am now a big fan of my Guinand and the company as such. Here is what Guinand wrote about my latest purchase:

Dear Simon,

Thanks for contacting us in German language !

Congratulations to your Guinand watch. The watch you have purchased is indeed still available with a glass back. I was approached by a collector from Poland on a identical watch with solid back - so I guess you may have purchased this piece from him??

Concerning the specialty of the watch - a solid back instead of a glass back I had "digged" into the past records in march of this year and found the following information:

It seems that around 25 stainless steel back had been produced and used for customers that requested not to have a glass back. I can only speculate the reason - but based on what I was told, some of the customers demanded for it because of higher shielding effect against magnetic fields compared to a glass back.

So your watch is not only from a very early production lot (I guess from 2005) - but even more from a very small lot of watches with solid case back. Pls. also notice that the sandblasted version of this watch is even more seldom. I cannot say how many of the 25 pieces produced have been models with sand blasted housings - but it might have been a small subset of the total production lot.

Very soon we will launch our new website - until then, we pls. so kind to take a look at https://www.facebook.com/guinand.uhren

Best Regards & Med venlig hilsen

Dipl. Ing. Matthias Klueh
Managing Partner
Guinand GmbH

Anybody who can see who Mathias Klueh is standing next to at this photo?











Simonand said:


> View attachment 5188986
> 
> 
> After looking at the WUS Bundeswehr project for some time which looks really great, and finally accepting not signing up because my 6,5 wrist looks tiny with a 42mm watch, I started researching for alternatives. I considered the Sinn 256 (38,5mm) and started negotiating with a fellow member about a trade. While negotiating in a very nice maner, I got an offer for a Guinand (40mm) which is a brand I had never heard about. The size works very well for me (I have a Stowa Baumuster B which wears big and nice), and after reading about its history i totally fell in love. I received the watch this weekend and I am very pleased. Not really sure which model. Apparently there's a 40.50.01, 40.50.02 and a 40.50.03. And the seller has painted the bezel with black to hide that it has been used. Which I think is a little bit sad as the price was more than ok, the movement is running like a tiger and a Bundewehr type of watch in my option is a tool that is made to be worn, used and get rugged (as opposed to a dress watch). So I am actually sitting right now with my nail scratching of the lousy paint. When I am finished I will post a new picture of the watch


----------



## GUTuna

Ollech & Wajs Aviation in 18k. Vintage Cosmonaute incognito!


----------



## Simonand

Got most of the black nail polish of, and it now looks a lot better











ninzeo said:


> Cool! I've been looking for a guinand myself but they hardly show up. Gotto get lucky i guess...
> 
> Anyway do show some pics after


----------



## Shawnny

Simonand said:


> Got most of the black nail polish of, and it now looks a lot better
> 
> View attachment 5223618


Wearing black nail polish again?


----------



## Simonand

No, no, no. In my punk rock youth maybe. Not anymore. The former owner of my Guinand tried to hide some scratches with black nail polish. So I am doing what I can to get it off!


----------



## Thermionicon

Finally got a Steinhart Vintage Military Mk 2 with the ETA 2824-2, deliberately avoided date function this time. It keeps great time as does my Resco Patriot Gen 2 with the 'Swiss Val 24'movt. I bought the Steinhart from Gnomon Watches, great dealer with incredible service! Less impressed with the Dievas Nato straps, prefer the higher quality from the NATO Strap Co. based in NYC.


----------



## jalak

SRP711


----------



## Mooseman

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I think the older versions of the IWC (MKXV and MKXVI) I've asked a superior to this monstrosity that they're producing at the moment with such a bizarre looking date that just doesn't fit in with this type of watch. I really cannot imagine why they would've changed to the design of the current model when the predecessor was vastly superior - well in my humble opinion anyway! I should add that when I posted this I was actually looking and image of the earlier hi WC models I've clearly gone off the rails somewhere but I'm sure lots of people are familiar with the MKXV and MKXVI and will have an opinion compared to the watch below. When I first saw this new IWC I took an immediate dislike to it and it clearly all centres on this issue of the date I don't how other people feel.


----------



## Dash2

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*









Oris Big Crown ProPilot GMT


----------



## Battou62

jalak said:


> SRP711


I like this watch a lot, where did you get yours?


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## mofa

Not sure whether it qualifies as a proper pilot/military watch. It is the Pulsar PT3421X1 Chrono. I am still waiting for some NATOs with brushed hardware to give it a finishing touch.


----------



## mozatihom

My two Seiko military twins. Twins in case and chapter ring only.


----------



## Shawnny

Very nice! Models, mods?


----------



## mozatihom

Shawnny said:


> Very nice! Models, mods?


Thanks mate. On the left is the Seiko SNDA57 and on the right is the SNZG13.

SNDA57:
- Domed sapphire crystal from Crystal Times
- 22mm leather strap










SNZG13:
- SNFK11 dial from Monster Watches
- SRP043 hour/minute hands from Monster Watches
- Domed sapphire crystal from Yobokies
- 22mm leather strap


----------



## Shawnny

Oh you're the best. Thank you! I really like the SNDA57.


----------



## Proenski

Steinhart Military, I really like this watch and I got lucky to get it just right after it went out of production..


----------



## Antiquarius

Brothers in arms


----------



## Battou62

mozatihom said:


> Thanks mate. On the left is the Seiko SNDA57 and on the right is the SNZG13.
> 
> SNDA57:
> - Domed sapphire crystal from Crystal Times
> - 22mm leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNZG13:
> - SNFK11 dial from Monster Watches
> - SRP043 hour/minute hands from Monster Watches
> - Domed sapphire crystal from Yobokies
> - 22mm leather strap


That SNZG13, killer.


----------



## river rat

Issued RN Precista cir. 1993


----------



## Simonand

Happy happy happy. My Tutima 1941 arrived. Here with leather nato, tweed and forrest lake. Very retro?


----------



## mechanik

iwc flieger chronograph 3777









bell & ross aviation type br 03-94


----------



## no-fi

spardas2 said:


> *Seiko Chronograph SNDB11. Cal. 7T92*
> 
> 
> De Affordable Military Watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Affordable Military Watches
> 
> 
> De Affordable Military Watches
> 
> 
> De Affordable Military Watches
> 
> Movement 7T92 quartz
> Stainless steel case and stainless steel case back
> 3 sub-dial, date display at the third hour
> Chronograph function measures up to sixty minutes of activity in 1/20sec increments
> A precise Quartz movement rests in the heart of this timepiece
> Luminous hands and markers
> Hardlex crystal
> 
> Approximate measurements :
> Case diameter: 40mm (with crown)
> Case diameter: 38mm (without crown)
> 44mm from lug to lug


I'm seriously considering one of these. Do you have any more wrist shots?


----------



## Simonand

Simonand said:


> Happy happy happy. My Tutima 1941 arrived. Here with leather nato, tweed and forrest lake. Very retro?











Testing the power reserve of my Tutima. Now running 53.20 hours on one wind (including using the chrono). Its a HW.

PS: foto is from Paris. Notice the your arm and the Towers of sacre ceur. Similar?


----------



## bert69

Alpina Startimer b-)


----------



## bert69

Black Alpina Startimer Chrono once more ;-)


----------



## Level.5x

bert69 said:


> Black Alpina Startimer Chrono once more ;-)
> 
> View attachment 5651713


Man, I love a good Alpina automatic pilot...its a grail to my incoming mini-grail, the Archimede pilot. Chronos look that much cooler tho. Hopefully its shipping in the next couple weeks. Congrats!


----------



## titov

Ticino vs Laco








Only Ticino.


----------



## dinexus

Owned a 24 hour LT Combat a few years ago but sold it to free up funds. Really like the latest iteration a whole lot more. Pretty happy with this pickup.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Thank you to fellow WIS on the 24hr forum for finding this one!


----------



## mysiak

Meanwhile waiting for new Tisell..


----------



## Kemaal




----------



## GUTuna

Laco B-Uhr Replika 55mm


----------



## deluded

My Tisell Pilot which just arrived today!


----------



## Emre

Very nice Tisell. 
Is the luminous dial kind of modification or default dial? I was looking for one since a while and can't see it also in their website.


----------



## NotSure




----------



## deluded

Emre said:


> Very nice Tisell.
> Is the luminous dial kind of modification or default dial? I was looking for one since a while and can't see it also in their website.


It's not on the English site, I found it on the Korean site Tisell

Used Google translate and then I emailed them directly to enquire about purchasing.

Completed the transaction via email and PayPal.

It's a great watch, get it, you won't regret it!


----------



## malach ra

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bert69

Alpina Startimer Chrono once more ......


----------



## Emre

deluded said:


> It's not on the English site, I found it on the Korean site Tisell
> 
> Used Google translate and then I emailed them directly to enquire about purchasing.
> 
> Completed the transaction via email and PayPal.
> 
> It's a great watch, get it, you won't regret it!


Thanks,will check it.


----------



## deluded

Emre said:


> Thanks,will check it.


It's one of the most affordable watches I have in my collection, but it checks all the boxes on my list.

Simply loving it!

I was quite attracted by the Damasko DA36, but not the DA37. Yet this Tisell actually made me reconsider the DA37.


----------



## southwade




----------



## mysiak

Another fresh Tisell owner


----------



## snpr9696

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## Texcowboy9

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*


----------



## dinexus

Just scooped up this sterile quartz pilot. Ronda, 316l steel, sapphire crystal, firm bi-directional countdown bezel, decent lume... Not bad!

Reminds me a little bit of the earlier days of Marathon before their last few price hikes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded

dinexus said:


> Just scooped up this sterile quartz pilot. Ronda, 316l steel, sapphire crystal, firm bi-directional countdown bezel, decent lume... Not bad!
> 
> Reminds me a little bit of the earlier days of Marathon before their last few price hikes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks nice! Where did you buy it from?


----------



## dinexus

deluded said:


> That looks nice! Where did you buy it from?


Got it from Huckberry. I used a few "refer-a-friend" credits so it was in the neighborhood of 270.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded

dinexus said:


> Got it from Huckberry. I used a few "refer-a-friend" credits so it was in the neighborhood of 270.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, I see. Looks great! Enjoy your watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathik

HMT Pilot


----------



## sinizurri

Precista PRS-18A x Wotancraft WWII-strap


----------



## rockmastermike

Archer Aero II


----------



## mebiuspower

Marathon Diver's Auto Medium.


----------



## 152067

IWC 3705


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Level.5x




----------



## lewie19

Just purchased Seiko SNDA57. Terrific watch with an very accurate Seiko quartz movement and a 12 hour chronograph. The register at 6 tracks minutes and hours. Seen here on a silicone sport strap.


----------



## KJRye

More of a recent "build" than "purchase"

Started as an old Parnis Pilot I had purchased about a year ago. Replaced the case with a higher quality one, as well as the dial (HR Sunray dial), however same 6497 movement and hands as the original.


----------



## Maddog1970

My Blue Angel A-T


----------



## dinexus

Never thought I'd count myself amongst the Breitling ownership, but here I am. Little fiddly, but digging it so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Traded for this Falcon GMT-2001


----------



## twintop

t-a-c-t-i-c-o TC3.3


----------



## cel4145

Got a Wenger Terragraph on the way:








(picture from hodinkywenger.cz)

$85 bucks from jet.com after coupon code!


----------



## KIP_NZ

Upgraded Timor and Buren for the collection. 5/12


----------



## jazzwave

My buddies this weekend, Traser H3 with Nato camouflage strap and Leica M



~ron~


----------



## teejc88

Paused the sim, rolled up my sleeve and snapped a quick photo of my Breitling Airwolf Raven


----------



## JFingers

teejc88 said:


> Paused the sim, rolled up my sleeve and snapped a quick photo of my Breitling Airwolf Raven


Nice watch, but it looks like those gloves could use some break-in 

Blu skies,
-only jake


----------



## teejc88

JFingers said:


> Nice watch, but it looks like those gloves could use some break-in
> 
> Blu skies,
> -only jake


 Couldn't agree more! Cheers


----------



## Pathik

HMT Pilot

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus

sand...sky...sea


----------



## horolicious

Tourby








send from AZ


----------



## Triton9




----------



## jisham

Found this on a lighting deal on a major online e-tailer, and couldn't resist.

Harding HJ0201




















I've never heard of Harding, so I wasn't sure what to make of the watch, but I've been impressed with it so far. It has a Miyota 8215 automatic movement. It is my first type-B flieger, and I have to say it's super easy to read the time. The seconds hand can be difficult to find, but I'm OK with that. It is a large watch (46.5mm), but fits well on my large wrists (but that means the nice thick leather stock strap is a bit small for me, I must/will buy a larger one). The dial is a dark charcoal rather than black, there is also a blue version available. Mineral crystal (not sapphire), but it is AR coated. WR 100m. Nice curved lugs. The crown is a little on the large side. Exhibition caseback, but mostly obscured by a large company logo. The lume is nice, but seems to fade a bit fast. 24mm strap. Non-hackable movement. Date window at 3 o'clock. Still new to me, don't know how well it keeps time yet, but seems to be around 10s/day.


----------



## Doggonit

FORMULa said:


> My collection as of now...
> 
> Maratac SR-1 being the latest.
> Sorry for the dust, I put clear cell phone covers on them and dust shows up in certain light.


You do WHAT? You cut out circles from the stuff you can use to cover a phone screen with and put it on your watch face?!


----------



## river rat

Vintage Glycine Airman Special just added it to the collection


----------



## exxtinguishable

Go check out my thread on it for more unboxing pics!


----------



## Buramu

Jaragar A034 Automatic. Massive (50mm!) pilot watch in classic slide-rule style. Paid only €14 for it. Good fun for the money, based on a modified Tongji movement.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

Fortis Flieger F-43


----------



## heyheyuw

Maratac Big Pilot ARC.


----------



## Control187

Limited edition Seiko pilot
.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa Flieger


----------



## O2AFAC67

I have owned the watch for a while but this week snagged the ultra rare faceted 353A UTC specific bracelet. Optioned for a different "Windrider" series watch, the bracelet just so happens to match the interhorn geometry of the "55" case Crosswind. Knowing this, a successful negotiation for the NOS bracelet ensued. Almost certainly the kit is "one of a kind" and I'm over the moon with this "grail" acquisition... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## JFingers

O2AFAC67 said:


> I have owned the watch for a while but this week snagged the ultra rare faceted 353A UTC specific bracelet. Optioned for a different "Windrider" series watch, the bracelet just so happens to match the interhorn geometry of the "55" case Crosswind. Knowing this, a successful negotiation for the NOS bracelet ensued. Almost certainly the kit is "one of a kind" and I'm over the moon with this "grail" acquisition...
> Best,
> Ron


Looks great, Ron!
Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## thirstyturtle

I really want a 42mm-44mm automatic pilot with a pretty sterile face. I love the look of the Maratac (especially the crown at 4 o'clock) but the 46mm will be too big for my 6.5" wrist and the 39mm is smaller than my current pilot-style Seiko SNZG15:









Any suggestions under $300?


----------



## Tigris

Loving my old ( but nee to me)
Broadarrow PRS-11!

Pictured in a Hirsch Pure rubber strap and a Nato


----------



## thirstyturtle

Boy o boy I'm excited! Just snagged a Maratac Large Pilot ARC (AR crystal, display back, standard crown) on a brown Hirsch strap from eBay. These pics are from the listing, I won't get the watch until next week but I'll add more pics then.


----------



## Crower

Pulsar PS9045X1


----------



## Zweig

Just received my Marathon SAR (2006 contract) and i don't have much to say that hasn't been said already. Everything i heard was true: bezel and crown are built like a tank turret and it's the best grip and action i've ever experienced (glove friendly).This machine is clearly designed for HEAVY duty use and a hectic lifestyle.
Given its mil specs and extreme ruggedness, it could be used by some watch enthusiast SAS or Delta operator. Very impressed so far !


----------



## thirstyturtle

Zweig said:


> Just received my Marathon SAR (2006 contract) and i don't have much to say that hasn't been said already. Everything i heard was true: bezel and crown are built like a tank turret and it's the best grip and action i've ever experienced (glove friendly).This machine is clearly designed for HEAVY duty use and a hectic lifestyle.
> Given its mil specs and extreme ruggedness, it could be used by some watch enthusiast SAS or Delta operator. Very impressed so far !


Stock strap? Me likey!


----------



## Zweig

thirstyturtle said:


> Stock strap? Me likey!


Yes ! rubber gen 1.


----------



## Diogo Franco

Victorinox #241328 - Infantry Vintage *Jubilee Edition

I bought for my birthday (01.31). Used, but in excelent conditions. :-!*

































See ya!


----------



## thirstyturtle

Diogo Franco said:


> Victorinox #241328 - Infantry Vintage *Jubilee Edition
> 
> I bought for my birthday (01.31). Used, but in excelent conditions. :-!*
> 
> View attachment 6927458
> 
> 
> View attachment 6927474
> 
> 
> View attachment 6927482
> 
> 
> View attachment 6927490
> 
> 
> See ya!


Never seen one before but I LIKE it!


----------



## GUTuna

Lew & Huey Phantom on a couple new NATO straps. The first was a custom project for the release of the watch. The second is from Cincy Strap Works.


----------



## Diogo Franco

thirstyturtle said:


> Never seen one before but I LIKE it!


And comes with deployant clasp! =)


----------



## Mmontres

*STEINHART Red *Nav B-Uhr


----------



## thirstyturtle

My Maratac Large Pilot ARC (anti-reflective crystal and normal crown) arrived today but I REALLY don't think the crystal is AR as it's like a freaking MIRROR plus it's domed so every time I check the time I just see my reflection, very distracting! Also, all of my AR lenses on flashlights reflect almost nothing except some blue haze and this reflects every color of the rainbow. Bought the watch used on eBay, think the crystal could've been changed or something?

See the lamp? 









See the phone?


----------



## thirstyturtle

Although I love the look of my new Maratac, I think the 46mm size is a bit too big on my 6.5" wrist and I may have to sell it...

Maratac Pilot ARC on Hirsch leather:









Maratac Pilot ARC on Nylon:


----------



## exador

Here's my small collection. I need to send them off for servicing.


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa


----------



## thirstyturtle

soaking.fused said:


> Stowa


She's a sterile and clean beauty!


----------



## Tigris

Finally Found a 16mm Nato for the Tavannes!


----------



## GUTuna

USAAF A-11 - Bulova version - From November 1944

Matt Becher, The Watch Tech, Got this running within 10 seconds a day!


----------



## sndauva

View attachment 7182834
PRS-29B


----------



## sndauva

sinn 356sa


----------



## Hwkaholic

My new beater.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

I finally got this one in the mail on Friday. I put it on a Hirsch, and I think I've found a winner for uniform wear.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Buramu

Tisell Pilot 40 Type-B. A vintage leather nato is on its way to relieve the factory strap of its duties.


----------



## sndauva

PRS-29B


----------



## francorx

My RGM Pilot was my latest addition. Love the watch and being a local watch company for me I had to have it. I just saw a new pilot that recently was released by them...I may need another pilot from RGM.


----------



## Diogo Franco

*Orient 469ss054
*


----------



## horolicious

RidingDonkeys said:


> I finally got this one in the mail on Friday. I put it on a Hirsch, and I think I've found a winner for uniform wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Let us know the effects of recoil on mechanical watch's chronometery


----------



## horolicious

francorx said:


> My RGM Pilot was my latest addition. Love the watch and being a local watch company for me I had to have it. I just saw a new pilot that recently was released by them...I may need another pilot from RGM.


Is it Unitas or ETA? Can you take a picture of the motor?


----------



## Tigris

Really chuffed with my new to me PRS-29B
Since its number 007 from 2010 gonna try a Bond vintage Nato, i do like the grey TF nato , very soft
Now i just need an example of the original Smiths to pair with it hahaha


----------



## cuthbert

I see some broad arrow here, perhaps mine won't be out of place:










Sorry for the dirt but it's an old purchase.


----------



## Tigris

My Precista PRS-18Q


----------



## jalak

SKA721


----------



## Tigris

My CWC Navy diver from 1995


----------



## igorIV

My grey pilot.
Parnis case. Chinese mov't. Sandwich-dial with sunburst made by me. Black lume. Strap made by me.


----------



## 2Legit

My last purchase of 2015 and most recent pilot purchase...Hamilton X-Patrol. Picked it up at a Swatch Group sale


----------



## Xeticus

I hope these are welcome here. These are my recently acquired SRP713k1 and SRP715k1. I got the cream one in December and the black one in February. I'm loving them so far.


----------



## fordy964

IWC Mk XV Spitfire IW3253


----------



## ninzeo

Xeticus said:


> I hope these are welcome here. These are my recently acquired SRP713k1 and SRP715k1. I got the cream one in December and the black one in February. I'm loving them so far.
> View attachment 7487570
> View attachment 7487578
> View attachment 7487586


Do those bezels rotate?


----------



## Xeticus

ninzeo said:


> Do those bezels rotate?


Regrettably no. The coin edge fools people.


----------



## topol

Green canvas strap removed and replaced with a Strapecode bracelet. It even has a screw down crown.


----------



## FatTuesday

Speedy Sunday. Brand spanking new...


----------



## Simonand

Finaly. Junghans 1955 reissue. Aparently harder to find than the original j88. Made bids at the Bay, trawled through german sites and aproached an overprized one at chrono24. Without success. Then suddently one watch pop up at DBA (a local Danish second hand shop). I quickly send a mail - but no response and the watch is removed. Then a week after - another one pops up. Better condition. How unreal in tiny Denmark (only five million People). This one is slightly overprized . I give the guy an offer. He says no but will return if he doesnt sell it. He then puts it on the Bay. For a higher price. What to do? Patience. I wait. Tell myself - this will not happen. Yesterday he calls me - before the eBay auction ends - and accepts my offer. I race on my bicykle - seller lives only minuts away. Seller is super nice and friendly and has all the papers, box and tags. I am of course very happy for the watch which is exactly within my favorites specs (chrono, reissue, handwind, 38 mm pil mil). But I also love the feeling of a successful hunt. I have posted more pictures of this nice and unique flieger in the pilot chrono thread. Happy Easter.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/pilots-chronograph-picture-thread-1053698-41.html


----------



## internet.interface

I will pile on. Here is another from the Dirty Dozen series. It is a Cyma, and I like it because it is a little on the larger side. It is pretty well preserved by the first owner in San Francisco. I resisted the temptation to put it on a nato strap. The leather band with the ridge works pretty well.


----------



## tam pak yu

internet.interface said:


> I will pile on. Here is another from the Dirty Dozen series. It is a Cyma, and I like it because it is a little on the larger side. It is pretty well preserved by the first owner in San Francisco. I resisted the temptation to put it on a nato strap. The leather band with the ridge works pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 7556338


What a nice mil watch! Could u advice how old is it? And how big is it in diameter? Thanks and congrats again for such wonderful acquisition.


----------



## ninzeo

internet.interface said:


> I will pile on. Here is another from the Dirty Dozen series. It is a Cyma, and I like it because it is a little on the larger side. It is pretty well preserved by the first owner in San Francisco. I resisted the temptation to put it on a nato strap. The leather band with the ridge works pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 7556338


Nice! What strap is that with the ridges?


----------



## ninzeo

elp said:


>


Nice combo! What strap are you sporting my friend?


----------



## silvaticus

Sinn 104 St Sa A on green NATO


----------



## internet.interface

just like all the other Dirty Dozen watches it is from the early 1940s. It is about 38 mm in diameter, so on the larger side. 
I do not know what the band is, there are no markings, and the watch simply came with it from the estate of the gentleman who passed away in San Francisco.



tam pak yu said:


> What a nice mil watch! Could u advice how old is it? And how big is it in diameter? Thanks and congrats again for such wonderful acquisition.


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing Alba 1/10sec pilot chronograph today. It's not a well known brand in US. But actually Alba is a subsidiary of Seiko watches company, and quite popular brand in Asia.


----------



## river rat

RAF issued Omega 6B/542 Fat Arrow 53


----------



## Gryffindor

Laco Trier inc!


----------



## Gryffindor

The Pil-Mil section of my collection is getting a little workout this month.

Borrowed from ablogtowatch:


----------



## johnwooten72

These are the seller's photos, but they're so good I'm reusing them here. I bought my first Laco off the classified forums.

Laco Fleiger Friedrichshafen









I really love the look of this one, but I think I've done a bad thing coming here. Now I want a Sinn 857. Three months ago I didn't even know what Laco or Sinn were...now I own one and lust after the other


----------



## Alathea

Fortis Fleiger on Strapcode Engineer bracelet incoming!


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetrial-pro

Lum-Tec B-24 Carbon Dial


----------



## parsig9




----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Gryffindor

She's landed!


----------



## TradeKraft

Gryffindor said:


> She's landed!


Bulova knocked it out of the park with this one.


----------



## Thermionicon

Recently got a deal on a Sinn 556 I, decided to let the Steinhart OVM Mk 2 go since I wanted a less-Rolex-clone looking pc... same ETA 2824-2 mov't in a smaller but still very classy looking housing. Of course now I'm lusting after a Sinn U-series


----------



## ExplorerK

Sorry if it's been asked before, but what strap is this on the 96B229?


----------



## TradeKraft

ExplorerK said:


> Sorry if it's been asked before, but what strap is this on the 96B229?


It's a Crown & Buckle Phalanx. It's a great strap with really nice hardware.


----------



## ExplorerK

Thanks, I'll look into it!


----------



## cjgent

Picked up an SNK809 and had it modded to go along with my Marathon Limited. On the hunt for an SNX427.


----------



## Gryffindor

Just arrived (new to me!):


----------



## Alphabravo22

Two different Pilot watches: 
1. The 41mm Oris BigCrown ProPilot Date, automatic movement, 
2. and the 42mm Tourby Pilot "Fliegeruhr" from Tourby, manual winding. 
Both are a bit small for a classical Flieger Watch, though there size are ideal for the daily use.


----------



## Alphabravo22

Two different Pilot watches: 
1. The 41mm Oris BigCrown ProPilot Date, automatic movement, 
2. and the 42mm Tourby Pilot "Fliegeruhr" from Tourby, manual winding. 
Both are a bit small for a classical Flieger Watch, though their sizes are ideal for the daily use.
View attachment 8126714
[/QUOTE]


----------



## golddusterrolex360

Marathon 194003 17 Jewel on an olive Ritchie Nato strap.

Seiko SNZG on an olive NATO strap.


----------



## user384h

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

Bell and Ross 126 Ltd edition military type


----------



## user384h

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

Bell and Ross 126 Ltd edition military type


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## slls

CWC with Valjoux 7733.


----------



## Quaman26

Here's mine


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## ExplorerK

Does this one count?


----------



## Houls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubbs

I wish I still had this guy:








[/URL]IMG_9795 by Lakai4, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Proenski

ExplorerK said:


> Does this one count?


Cool! Which model is that?

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExplorerK

Proenski said:


> Cool! Which model is that?


SNX425

I really hope one day I will be able to collect all variations of this model. All dial colours are amazing but SO hard to find, if not just impossible...


----------



## TapAptPat

10:10 on the tenth 










Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

ExplorerK said:


> SNX425
> 
> I really hope one day I will be able to collect all variations of this model. All dial colours are amazing but SO hard to find, if not just impossible...


Please educate the lamen.. Meaning me.. If snx425 is the one above what are the ref for the others? Got any shots you can share?

Cheers pat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExplorerK

Let's see...

SNX425 with green dial (mine)

SNX427 with black dial

SNX429 with blue dial

SNX431 with beige dial

Gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## TapAptPat

ExplorerK said:


> Let's see...
> 
> SNX425 with green dial (mine)
> 
> SNX427 with black dial
> 
> SNX429 with blue dial
> 
> SNX431 with beige dial
> 
> Gotta catch 'em all!


V. Cool 😎 does that mean Snx426 is a strap variant?
Thanks again

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## wmaker

Seiko 7005-8030
"SOG" (Special Operations Group)
May '69


----------



## wmaker

dup - mod remove plse


----------



## stevomcgee

Fresh from Zach himself at Worn & Wound. Damasko DC66


----------



## Hwkaholic

Bought this as a test run to see if I would like a Mil Sub no date in the venture towards eventually getting a Rolex Sub C No Date. I must say, though I've only had this piece for about 2 hours, it's a beauty!! Everything about it is awesome! I love the domed Sapphire. The dial has an amazing vintage military look with exceptional lume. The bezel clicks silky smooth with no play and the bracelet wears surprisingly well. We'll see how she runs over the coming weeks. If the honeymoon phase doesn't subside, I may just have to keep this one and forego the Rolex quest...for a while.


----------



## cjgent

ExplorerK said:


> Let's see...
> 
> SNX425 with green dial (mine)
> 
> SNX427 with black dial
> 
> SNX429 with blue dial
> 
> SNX431 with beige dial
> 
> Gotta catch 'em all!


I've been searching for the SNX427 for a while now. Could you point me in the right direction?


----------



## ExplorerK

I wish I could!
After a long hunt, I only managed to find a 425 available online and jumped at the opportunity. 

I haven't found any 427 or my two favorites 429 & 431 anywhere. 
But I don't give up hope! As soon as I have news, I will report!


----------



## T. Wong

Hwkaholic said:


> Bought this as a test run to see if I would like a Mil Sub no date in the venture towards eventually getting a Rolex Sub C No Date. I must say, though I've only had this piece for about 2 hours, it's a beauty!! Everything about it is awesome! I love the domed Sapphire. The dial has an amazing vintage military look with exceptional lume. The bezel clicks silky smooth with no play and the bracelet wears surprisingly well. We'll see how she runs over the coming weeks. If the honeymoon phase doesn't subside, I may just have to keep this one and forego the Rolex quest...for a while.


I have several mil style watches with no date and can wear then for short periods (90s Tutima quartz and the famours Omega Moonwatch) but a date watch seems a must have to me. The Squale 1545 militaire with date works really well for me. I would like to have Rolex 70s GMT!
over rail sunset by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Gryffindor

Swapped the Bulova onto nylon to wear. Woo, this one is nice.


----------



## twincity

Anxiously waiting for this one to arrive. Arctos GPW field watch. Titanium case and caseback, domed sapphire crystal, NH35 movement, screw down crown, 200M WR, Superluminova


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Pulled the trigger on this one yesterday from Watchmann.com...Should ship Monday(pic stolen from net)...


----------



## Zynec

Definitely interested to to hear more about it when you receive it, and better pictures too!



twincity said:


> Anxiously waiting for this one to arrive. Arctos GPW field watch. Titanium case and caseback, domed sapphire crystal, NH35 movement, screw down crown, 200M WR, Superluminova


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## montres




----------



## gsynco1

Victorinox Infantry Mechanical


----------



## mango_420

Geoff Synco said:


> Victorinox Infantry Mechanical
> View attachment 8621114


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_420

Hwkaholic said:


> Bought this as a test run to see if I would like a Mil Sub no date in the venture towards eventually getting a Rolex Sub C No Date. I must say, though I've only had this piece for about 2 hours, it's a beauty!! Everything about it is awesome! I love the domed Sapphire. The dial has an amazing vintage military look with exceptional lume. The bezel clicks silky smooth with no play and the bracelet wears surprisingly well. We'll see how she runs over the coming weeks. If the honeymoon phase doesn't subside, I may just have to keep this one and forego the Rolex quest...for a while.


What you pay for it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic

mango_420 said:


> What you pay for it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I paid the average going rate for these right now. They're selling around $550-$700 depending on condition.


----------



## wongthian2

I chose the Squale mil sub homage with date and put it on a Spitz leather strap with Bund. This is a keeper!
inside by curatin by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

the latest mil watch is the Marathon JSAR on a coastguard Orange rubber strap. This is a brute of a watch but quite nice! Lume is excellent. Dial clarity is very good. I do have the midsized 36mm version and regular 41mm Tsars too.
SAREX MAJAID 2013 by blingmeister, on Flickr

on rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## cjgent

Snagged this brand new Sinn 356 up for $990. This specific one was made in '09 and has the orginal 7750 movement vs the SW500s Sinn is using now. My orginal plan was to just flip it but I like it too much.


----------



## dinexus

TESTAF in a hanger. That works.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

Laco type B on a... gasp... bracelet









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## spiker14

I have been looking at a new addition to my collection. I really love a nice military watch since I don't have one. As a Army veteran I have always had gshocks and was looking at something different. I was kinda thinking of a marathon. I like it's simple style and I love automatics. I think the tritium is very nice. I was wanting to see if they are worth the money or not. Are they waterproof and can they handle a beating. I want it for a every day watch. I spend a lot of time out in the field with soldiers training for deployments and it will get scuffed up I'm sure. Just was seeking some input. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

I bought 3 Marathons and find them excellent. My wrist is 6.5 inches but I can wear the midsized , regular and now JSAR jumbo at 46.6mm. Mine are the quartz versions. The autos are ETA2824. I have this caliber in Squale watches so did not buy the autos. All are 300m diver capable and the build quality is really the selling point. I bought the JSAR used as well as the regular 42mm TSAR so some savings were made. The trit tubes are really nice in the dark. But now I am leaning to the JSAR with its Superluminova. This watch is pure TOOL!

Here is my JSAR..
at rail by blingmeister, on Flickr

lume dial by blingmeister, on Flickr

Can it take a beating? you ask....look at this casing and bezel design! ( watch was on a leather)
rail view on wrist profile by blingmeister, on Flickr

The Canadian Coast Guard uses these SAR watches (search and rescue)
SAREX MAJAID 2013 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## spiker14

HaymondWong said:


> I bought 3 Marathons and find them excellent. My wrist is 6.5 inches but I can wear the midsized , regular and now JSAR jumbo at 46.6mm. Mine are the quartz versions. The autos are ETA2824. I have this caliber in Squale watches so did not buy the autos. All are 300m diver capable and the build quality is really the selling point. I bought the JSAR used as well as the regular 42mm TSAR so some savings were made. The trit tubes are really nice in the dark. But now I am leaning to the JSAR with its Superluminova. This watch is pure TOOL!
> 
> Here is my JSAR..
> at rail by blingmeister, on Flickr
> 
> lume dial by blingmeister, on Flickr
> 
> Can it take a beating? you ask....look at this casing and bezel design! ( watch was on a leather)
> rail view on wrist profile by blingmeister, on Flickr
> 
> The Canadian Coast Guard uses these SAR watches (search and rescue)
> SAREX MAJAID 2013 by blingmeister, on Flickr


Thanks for that info. your watch is awesome!!!! I found a good price on a basic general purpose mechanical last night and pulled the trigger on it. Want to try it out and was 53% off for a new one. Would like a small light automatic. Had a huge tissot for a while and gshocks. Just would like to have a watch that I would not even notice and want to give those tritium tubes a try.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alathea

spiker14 said:


> I have been looking at a new addition to my collection. I really love a nice military watch since I don't have one. As a Army veteran I have always had gshocks and was looking at something different. I was kinda thinking of a marathon. I like it's simple style and I love automatics. I think the tritium is very nice. I was wanting to see if they are worth the money or not. Are they waterproof and can they handle a beating. I want it for a every day watch. I spend a lot of time out in the field with soldiers training for deployments and it will get scuffed up I'm sure. Just was seeking some input.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


They have some heft on the wrist, though. Just something to be aware of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiker14

Alathea said:


> They have some heft on the wrist, though. Just something to be aware of.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered the plain general purpose one. It was a good price. I wanted something small and light and the general purpose one seemed to fit that description. Should be here Monday and I will be sure to post some pics.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor

New shoes make a difference! Swapped the Reduced to a C&B/Woodnsteel collaboration distressed leather. Hooked on this new combo!


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

T-Navigator on a modified Cincy Strap Works NATO...


----------



## wtma

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Current favorites, both acquired this year.


----------



## chickenlittle

Seagull 1963 on Fluco Horween shell cordovan strap.


----------



## joebloggs13

Good day all! This is my first post on the forum. Ever since I laid eyes on the Longines Heritage military 1938 chronograph I have loved it! Well, this is now day 2 and photos don't do it justice. A stunning piece! One that I will wear every day, and as I am in the aviation industry, a fitting piece!


----------



## montres




----------



## Cameron Griffith

joebloggs13 said:


> Good day all! This is my first post on the forum. Ever since I laid eyes on the Longines Heritage military 1938 chronograph I have loved it! Well, this is now day 2 and photos don't do it justice. A stunning piece! One that I will wear every day, and as I am in the aviation industry, a fitting piece!


Wow this is beautiful


----------



## Cameron Griffith

cjgent said:


> Snagged this brand new Sinn 356 up for $990. This specific one was made in '09 and has the orginal 7750 movement vs the SW500s Sinn is using now. My orginal plan was to just flip it but I like it too much.


Shoot me a message if you decide to sell.


----------



## Cameron Griffith

great shot


----------



## Cameron Griffith

I have always liked the Phalanx


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## mlvjo49

Seiko SNN231P1 on a silicone strap (with deployment clasp) which is great for warm weather

.


----------



## ninzeo

joebloggs13 said:


> Good day all! This is my first post on the forum. Ever since I laid eyes on the Longines Heritage military 1938 chronograph I have loved it! Well, this is now day 2 and photos don't do it justice. A stunning piece! One that I will wear every day, and as I am in the aviation industry, a fitting piece!


Damn nice face. Reminds me of both the type xx and flying officer watches. One i truly love!

As for my latest purchases:

TNT Black luna. 7734 with added triple calendar and moonphase complication. One out of 85. Was hapoy to be able to get one afterall. Mine has custom black day/date wheels. Love the bit of JLC deepsea vibe.










Another nice touch is the superluminova moondisc


----------



## VCmember




----------



## brandonskinner

LOVING MY NEW RESCO


----------



## cjgent

Finally tracked down an SNX427


----------



## river rat

Omega RAF issued fat arrow 53 picked this up some months back




Good size 36mm next to my vintage Tudor Snowflake


Has a 17 jewel 283 cal. none hacking movement in a none magnetic inner tub and dust cover so it don't get magnetized great for the navigator.


----------



## Thunder1

Bulova Accu Swiss Type A-15 re-issue...#372 of 500..


----------



## TapAptPat

So everyone likes a day that has bubble wrap in it.

So I got my first boxed "mil" watch
Its also the first "mil" diver
I am going to say "issued" but please correct as appropriate.

What could it be if not the chunkiest cheeckiest chick-i-chick I have seen.
It is defo a diver as it could loaded on the belt as ballast or used as an anchor.

Can someone more knowledgeable me help with the NSN 6645-20-001-9382??

So lets get to the good stuff


----------



## anabuki




----------



## green_pea

Kentex Landman S678M-02


----------



## montres

Montres De Luxe Milano *Thunderbolt*


----------



## jazzbach

IWC Pilot Mark XII & XV


----------



## Dan Pierce

Sinn 757 UTC.
dP


----------



## Zweig




----------



## Luck5

Kronos - Pilot Sport Chronograph Black&Red 948.55R


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Junior1

Just arrived. Purchased from a fellow member. Alpina Startimer Chrono. Currently on a DaLuca Perlon...


----------



## David Woo

a pair of vets, getting a well-deserved tuneup:


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## gsynco1

Citizen Eco-Drive BM8475-00F. Fresh out of the box!


----------



## green_pea

Alpha C 41mm on engineer bracelet


----------



## mlvjo49

My new Casio Edifice. Costco had a price too good to pass up


----------



## river rat




----------



## David Woo

TapAptPat said:


> Can someone more knowledgeable me help with the NSN 6645-20-001-9382??


lots of info on the national stock numbers if you google it:

National Stock Number:
6645-20-001-9382

Federal Supply Class:
6645

National Item Identification Number:
200019382

Description:
WATCH,WRIST


----------



## TapAptPat

David Woo said:


> lots of info on the national stock numbers if you google it:
> 
> National Stock Number:
> 6645-20-001-9382
> 
> Federal Supply Class:
> 6645
> 
> National Item Identification Number:
> 200019382
> 
> Description:
> WATCH,WRIST


David 
Thanks, can you see from your bin search where it was assigned to?

I am hoping for something like confirm it's NBL or SAR Nasa.
Even though it's a 20 for Canada. Btw us government dial. Box of tricks this one. I can confirm it's a watch. It is currently located here. 









Hoping for alternative source for confirmation of heritage.

I've spent best part of weekend looking at diver photo's. Any ideas welcome.

Cheers again
P

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

David Woo said:


> a pair of vets, getting a well-deserved tuneup:


Great double dome shot. Any chance of a dial shot? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## krpdm

IWC Mk XVII by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## kcoops

Debert 42mm Pilot with some added patina.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna

Hii everybody, this is my first post on WUS


----------



## anabuki

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## Maddog1970

My 2 week old Alpina On a red 2 piece NATO with black PVD hardware..


----------



## thirstyturtle

TelagaWarna said:


> Hii everybody, this is my first post on WUS
> 
> View attachment 9645018


My first nice watch was a SNZG15, it's what got me hooked on watches, automatics, and perhaps most of all, GREAT lume!


----------



## thirstyturtle

Just grabbed this 43mm PVD Type B pilot from a fellow WUS member. Don't have it in hand yet so these pics are from the seller but I'm so pumped! I was specifically looking for a PVD case with a really deep white-on-black contrast. I plan to wear it on a 22mm brown leather strap with PVD stitching and hardware from dodoleather on Etsy.

It has AR-coated sapphire front and back (exhibition case), some very strong lume, and a Seagull ST3621 hand-wind movement.

I've never had a hand-wind movement but I'm really excited about it! Plus, with no rotor and an exhibition case back you can see the entire gorgeous movement!

Pics:


----------



## Maddog1970

Laco pilot while I wait for the mail man and my Steinhart Nav B.....


----------



## 2bad

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

After being on somewhat of a pilot watch tear, this is my last one for a while, and I believe I saved the best to last....no offense to Laco, which I love, but this Steinhart is one step beyond.

Vintage Nav B-Uhr 47mm titanium.....love it, just love it...got it from Gnomon, ordered Monday, arrived here TODAY!....and with 2 free straps.....a black NATO and the light tan one I changed out for the factory strap.....don't get me wrong, the OE strap is nice, it's just the free one from Gnomon is the perfect color to show case the hands...

Anyways, a few pics, and for the record - I am 6'4", 240lbs with a 7.5 inch wrist, worn on the right as I am a leftie to boot.































































A comparo shot with a couple of my other bigger watches.....Suunto Core, Sieko Baby Tuna, Hamilton Xwind.....








And finally the beautiful blue hands.....















And lume after a quick quick shot of light.









In summary, love the watch....recommend both the watch and dealer!


----------



## Colderamstel




----------



## thirstyturtle

Xeticus said:


> I hope these are welcome here. These are my recently acquired SRP713k1 and SRP715k1. I got the cream one in December and the black one in February. I'm loving them so far.
> View attachment 7487570
> View attachment 7487578
> View attachment 7487586


Those bezels look like they should rotate! With the the triangle up top and tick marks around the outside...man if they did rotate I'd have one on order already...


----------



## TradeKraft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

The CJR Airspeed Pilot Kickstarter project just delivered. Loving the regulator!


----------



## Maddog1970

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Titanium:


----------



## thirstyturtle

Full disclosure: Not a Pilot...

BUT this thread single-handedly made me order a brown leather strap (from Dodo Leather on Etsy) for my incoming pilot watch that is temporarily sitting on my SKX007:


----------



## thirstyturtle

After three weeks of waiting, my custom Type-B dial Pilot finally arrived from Hong Kong! Put it on my natural leather strap (which is already developing a nice patina after less than a week of wear) from Dodo Leather (Etsy) and I love the look.

44mm case, 52mm lug-to-lug. Biggest I'd want to wear on my 6.75" wrist.

Gave the hand-wind movement a full wind and I'm very interested to see a) how accurate it is and b) how long the reserve is. I'll use Wild Spectra Mobile to regulate it as necessary.

The C3 lume on all markings is super bright and long-lasting:


----------



## HotDiggity

Not a "pil" but kind of "mil." I know it's a love it or hate it design, but I'm really loving this new Laco Atacama. The orange minute hand, in particular, I'm finding makes it really easy to read.


----------



## Maddog1970

Damasko DA36


----------



## stevomcgee

Damasko DC66 (the actual Worn & Wound reviewed watch) back from a fresh service, new minute register gear and mainspring. It just fits perfectly.


----------



## thirstyturtle

stevomcgee said:


> Damasko DC66 (the actual Worn & Wound reviewed watch) back from a fresh service, new minute register gear and mainspring. It just fits perfectly.


Lovely! The DC66 w/ the minute bezel is my grail watch. I just wish their lume was better...it's a shame a $50 Seiko can blow it away in that department.

Why did the minute register gear and mainspring need replacing? Was it dropped or suffer some impact?


----------



## stevomcgee

thirstyturtle said:


> Lovely! The DC66 w/ the minute bezel is my grail watch. I just wish their lume was better...it's a shame a $50 Seiko can blow it away in that department.
> 
> Why did the minute register gear and mainspring need replacing? Was it dropped or suffer some impact?


Yeah I wish the lume was better too but it still works in the middle of the night so it's not all bad. I could get it relumed if it really bothered me but it doesn't.

So when I got it I only wore it for half a day and didn't pay much attention to the chrono. For some reason I put it down for a few weeks (just fell out of rotation) and when I picked it back up again I noticed the minute register didn't quite match up with the hour register when using the chrono. I finally watched the minute register and noticed it was sticking. I took it to watch repairmen and he said the minute register needed a new gear and the mainspring wasn't producing enough power (amplitude) to turn all the necessary gears. And since he's taking everything apart he serviced it. Now it works just like it should and will provide me with years of reliable duty.


----------



## thirstyturtle

Put the B-Uhr on a light brown Hirsch Liberty that I darkened a bit with brown shoe Polish and used coffee grounds and added a matching PVD buckle:


----------



## Maddog1970

Steinhart Military 47


----------



## MDT IT

Tritium Vials....;-)


----------



## Sixracer

This just in! A Marathon steel Navigator circa Dessert Storm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

Excellent addition! Really love that one...

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

Hamilton Khaki Field - jomashop refers to this one as Old Paper Dial. Not really sure how they get that. Color I guess. I was thinking it would be textured like paper somehow. Still really dig it. Running very accurately. about +4 seconds a day.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Prdrers

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

Sent my Chinese pilot into Wilson Watch Works to swap the hands from these:









To these:









So pumped to have the hour hand actually POINT at the hour ring!


----------



## bipyjamas

Double post.


----------



## bipyjamas

No pics yet... but I just noticed that Timefactors finally has stock of the Smiths PRS-29A again. That's the 36mm manual wind acrylic field watch. 

Instantly ordered it after a year (or more?) of waiting. 

A heads up in case anyone else is in the same boat.


----------



## stselvia

The wife-to-be surprised me with a brand new Damasko DC66 Si Blk this afternoon. She's a keeper.

This should be a great cockpit companion for years to come.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

My two watch purchases from BF sales.

Oris ProPilot Day/Date 45mm









Glycine Combat 6









I like the Glycine just a bit better. I like the dial design a little more, and it's 43mm size feels perfect for my 7 3/4" wrist. The Oris seems just a touch large, but I'm sure I'll get used to it. These are both keepers


----------



## Shawnny

ninzeo said:


> Damn nice face. Reminds me of both the type xx and flying officer watches. One i truly love!
> 
> As for my latest purchases:
> 
> TNT Black luna. 7734 with added triple calendar and moonphase complication. One out of 85. Was hapoy to be able to get one afterall. Mine has custom black day/date wheels. Love the bit of JLC deepsea vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another nice touch is the superluminova moondisc


That is one beautiful watch! Is there anyway we can get a caseback shot?


----------



## TheDude

.


----------



## twintop

My latest purchase, the Steinhart NavB 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## thirstyturtle

thirstyturtle said:


> Sent my Chinese pilot into Wilson Watch Works to swap the hands from these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pumped to have the hour hand actually POINT at the hour ring!


Hand swap is done:

















Completely changes the watch and WELL worth the money. Picking it up in person next week!


----------



## bipyjamas

Took delivery of the Timefactors PRS-29A yesterday, its an enjoyable little watch.


----------



## Lord99

Today's new incommer, Steinhart Nav B 44 Vintage Titanium


----------



## thirstyturtle

Lord99 said:


> Today's new incommer, Steinhart Nav B 44 Vintage Titanium
> 
> View attachment 10150578
> 
> 
> View attachment 10150594


My God I love that watch.


----------



## Mirabello1

Lord99 said:


> Today's new incommer, Steinhart Nav B 44 Vintage Titanium
> 
> View attachment 10150578
> 
> 
> View attachment 10150594


Gorgeous, wish Steinhart would make this in 42

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

Got my watch back from Wilson Watch Works and I'm BLOWN away. The hands seem like they're battery-powered or NUCLEAR, significantly brighter than even my best Seiko hands.


----------



## cel4145

My new Victorinox Airboss 241507









If knives weren't verboten, I'd show you a pic with my Pioneer X SAK which is always in my pocket. Everyone should have at least one SAW/SAK pairing for EDC :-!


----------



## marinelite

Christmas arrived 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

My work watch, with three time zones, a chronograph, and a usable compass complication: Smith & Bradley Ambush.








Watch that found me when I was looking for a green field watch: Marathon General Purpose with Benrus internals.


----------



## Gryffindor




----------



## thirstyturtle

Damasko DA47 on a couple different straps:


----------



## Rhino301

Hamilton X-Wind Special Edition














Name on the back is deleted.


----------



## wongthian2

Love this SINN 103 ti TESTAF!
Boeing TESTAF montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## DucMike

Lovin' this lil gem.


----------



## thirstyturtle

A few more pics of my new Damasko DA47:


----------



## Blurter

Neat looking little pair of alba quartz a titanium apbt205

and a solar aefd557


----------



## Andreas Stecher

Here s my awesome Speedbird. Slick, simple and perfect.


----------



## thirstyturtle

DA47 on Super Engineer II:


----------



## Eggsy

Archimede Pilot 42 B










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mothyent




----------



## GUTuna

Sinn 556 55th Anniversary Edition


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## flyer92

Greetings all! Newbie here, just purchased a NOS Waltham A-11 in its original box, but am not 100% sure if its dial is correct. It has dots at each hour instead of tick marks, and a dot at the 60-minute position instead of a small "60." It is therefore much different than every other A-11 I've seen online, as well as the diagrams shown in the Waltham A-11 manual.

As you can imagine, this is becoming worrisome and frustrating, so just requesting if you experts can weigh in on this. I would appreciate any feedback, advice, or references, and am glad to post more photos if needed. Many thanks for your assistance, and look forward to being a part of this forum!


----------



## Shawnny

Oh yeah, that's really worrisome! You should be sweating buckets!


----------



## Howzit




----------



## heboil

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Oh Man I am COMPLETELY STOKED!!!
Woke up this mourning to a Christopher Ward email.C1000 Typhoon FGR4 Cockpit Edition with Titanium inner frame over Ceramic outer case & genuine 7750 movement on sale for $625.00 DELIVERED!!!BANG,trigger pulled.UGHHH,now the several days to a week wait for the Brits to get it here...


----------



## green_pea

My Alpha C pilot on a cheap chinese engineer


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## jcombs1

Glycine Combat 7[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4CAB-B9CB-F160B91EEBB3_zpsd9ebulfn.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## axnjackson

August of 67


----------



## Rhino301

Bremont Boeing model 247 ti-gmt Apache limited edition watch.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Startimer Pilot Big Date.I'm going to have it PVD or DLC Coated in the near future!!!


----------



## Shawnny

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Startimer Pilot Big Date.I'm going to have it PVD or DLC Coated in the near future!!!


How about a real picture of it? Anyone can post stock pictures. There's no fun in that.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Shawnny said:


> How about a real picture of it? Anyone can post stock pictures. There's no fun in that.


Won't ship until tomorrow...


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## ShaggyDog

Keeping it nice and affordable.


----------



## Serpentor

I love my new green CWC G10!


----------



## CCJ

Butler J80 Quartz chrono in PVD. Never thought I'd like PVD watches but really love this. Read somewhere that Porsche Designs [EDIT: found the article again, it's on Hodinkee by Jason Heaton titled "In-Depth: a Detailed Look at the Incredible Forty Years of Porsche Design"] introduced that black case style decades ago, inspired by aircraft and auto instrument panels. Definitely evokes cockpit gauges.







*Save**Save*​


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## FutureAgent

Just received this Suunto Core, I'm assuming it belongs here!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Niranjan Vintage Flieger on top of the Aviator's Map from Squadronposters.com


----------



## sanik




----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## HeadstrongDK

Revue Thommen 47 mm ETA 2824-2 pilot


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## green_pea

My latest Flieger


----------



## OkiFrog

Recently picked up a Sinn 356 and it's all I've been wearing.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## ColdHit




----------



## akitadog

My little collection of tactical waches. Most recent is the JDD. And yes, I like Marathon watches. They are well made, very tough, large bezel that is easy to set when needed. I also like Tritium for night use. One thing about brushed stainless is that it is easy to clean up if you get minor marks on the case. Much better than PVD cases. I also decided that I would keep my collection as Canadian as possible with very few exceptions.And yes, I prefer numbers rather than round markers etc. Big hands are also much easier to see.

Akitadog from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## mysiak

3.5 years since purchase, still in love, especially during sunny days


----------



## Cristi.edward

Sarg005 with kakhi Nato strap


----------



## Wristshot604

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Really nice, never heard of archer.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## jimmibaton




----------



## arogle1stus

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Eurospeck:
Never had a brother. Only sisters (3)
Let me take this opportunity to congradulate you on your purchase option and strap.
Awesome!!! Wish I had a bro who was so giving.
Blood is thicker'n water. This will make the blood tie even stronger IMO.

2 thumbs up for you and your little bro.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## jhkaplan

Alpina Startimer Manufacture courtesy of mfaraday from the sales forum!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil




----------



## Jrsnow




----------



## krpdm

IWC3777 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Kosy

One modest Orient, just received today after three months of delay.
Better later than never they say 









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NWP627




----------



## river rat

Vintage Zenith Special just got this last week. From movement serial number made in 1930. This was a tool watch when made back in the days of open cockpits biplane aircraft.







Cool it has a glass over the movement maybe one of the first see through backs but you got to remove a metal case back to see it. It has a porcelain dial and a 15 jewel movement with snail cam regulator. All most looks like it's right out of the factory.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Not in the same ligue but worth every penny....


----------



## hydeng

A simple military watch

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## GUTuna

Fiyta Mars-500 Limited Edition Titanium Chronograph

Made by Fiyta for the Chinese Space Program participation in the Mars-500 project: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MARS-500


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## oso2276

Just got the Airman 1 last week. Still testing it









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

My recent purchase of pilot watch & I promise myself this won't be the last😎

Glycine Airman DC-4 GMT...

View attachment 12297066


Cheers...


----------



## goTomek




----------



## mxdla

My first military watch, first German watch, not sure if it counts as a pilot - Sinn 103









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genco

This Luminox 8400 Special Ops watch is my first mil style watch.

I am really digging the size and the constant lume at night.


----------



## AKRAE

Today I recibed this Seiko Prospex SSC275, have cal. V175 at a price of 135£.

I'm don't understand of watches about,but is rare for me that a pilot watch don't have alarm, backcount,tachymeter or compass, they are features very appreciated por pilots,but I'm not sure.
i read that I can make calculus, a link to know how,will be appreciated. 

I have 2 vouchers of 25£ of discount to use in UK.


----------



## cody530

Still ticking


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## MDT IT

Lume shock MWC 300m


----------



## rene.r

Thinking of purchasing this one....hard to find anything about it. What do you guys think?

Pic taken off the interweb










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

The latest wristwatch from the Singapore Armed Forces (SAF). This latest iteration is the nicer than the previous ones. Bigger diameter, nicer finish, and overall nicer dial layout


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## jcombs1

Arrived today.


----------



## longstride

CWC G10 'Fat Boy'....from 1980.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## oso2276

Just finished assembling a Type B pilot using an Unitas 6498. Really satisfied with the end result 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## wedgehammer

Quartz chrono issued in the 80's to airmen throughout the British armed forces


----------



## Triton9




----------



## sanik




----------



## PeterK.

50 caliber watch.


----------



## GUTuna

Biatec Corsair 03 CS


----------



## BIATEC

Looks great, thanks for sharing GUTuna


----------



## Sprint Veloce

SEIKO 7T34 Flightmaster b-)


----------



## AKRAE

Both in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## flydiver

.


----------



## DocHollidayDDS

The 2.0 version of HKEd's wonderful Bundeswehr homage has been on my wrist since it arrived in the mail last week.









I've moved it off this homemade Horween onto black Hadley-Roma Kevlar, and it looks much more ready for action.


----------



## oso2276

Early Fortis official cosmonaut with Lemania 5100, another picture









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Junior1

This one just called my name...


----------



## marko114




----------



## TallWatch

A-13A Pilot Watch with central minute chrono hand, 100mtr WR and 42 mm


----------



## Jcepe55

Heuer Bund


----------



## Gryffindor

A-13A!


----------



## Hoppyjr

29b


----------



## parsig9

Found this on sale $200 and added the Clockworksynergy digital desert NATO I converted to ZULU. Excellent watch. Very wearable for a 47mm with 53mm L2L. watch. I can't believe it. Wears like a 43x50. Sapphire glass. 10yr Li battery. Light as a feather. Excellent watch for someone heading to the sand.


----------



## Fujoor

Just got this badboy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drm67

Hi all









STV100-1 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## oso2276

Got this Army Hamilton as a gift









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

1958 A-17 (MIL-W-6433a)









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## castlk

I love my Glycine Combat 6 Vintage silver dial so much that I decided I have to have this brown dial as well in my collection. I purchased it on ebay from Glycine Direct for $299.00 with free shipping again just like when I bought my silver dial 3 weeks ago from them. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## wtma

Marathon GPM Steel on Eulit Perlon.


----------



## goranilic

TradeKraft said:


> IG: Tradekraft


Very nice presentation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

goranilic said:


> Very nice presentation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I really appreciate that!

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Foch

Fuzzy Vintage Glycine Combat


----------



## castlk

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My Brown Dial Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Leather. It just arrived yesterday and I have to say I'm lovin' it just as much as my Silver dial version that I got a month ago. These are great quality pieces for the money. The ETA 2824-2 Elabore sweep nice and smooth and keeps great time.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## armybuck041

NOS/BNIB 2001 issue Marathon SAR




























I managed to snag this one off of eBay and paid less than a contemporary GSAR.

The pics were rubbish but the seller claimed it was unworn. When it arrived, it was indeed brand new in the box and unworn. I couldn't be happier. Great to find one sixteen years after the fact.

What I really like about the original run of these watches is the tip of the seconds hand, the way the lume is printed on the dial with depth, and the 60 click bezel which uses a spring loaded ratcheting pin rather than a click spring. Just sounds so much more solid yet is smooth as silk. All subtle details, but only found on the original run.

Fortunately I had a nice Maple Leaf Clasp Bracelet in my watch box waiting for the day something like this showed up.

This one will not get flipped like the last three.


----------



## Foch

Glycine Combat


----------



## VadimMkin

Stowa Flieger B 40mm


----------



## GUTuna

Visitor Watch Company's new Vale Park Officer


----------



## Sprint Veloce

One of my real Flightmaster with calculators rules .. ;-)


----------



## VCmember




----------



## MDT IT

300m


----------



## Lord99

Hi,
I've just received my Squadron this morning. Many thanks to Michael Happé for having pre-sized the strap for my wrist.
Regarding the watch, the Squadron is simply as nice as it is on the pictures or the videos. A SUPER nice one! 
The dial is easy to read, even it is busy (how I like) . The bezel is nice with deep engravings, with a solid 120 click mechanism, but a little back play (on mine). It seasts nicely on my wrist, and has a sporty tool wach appearance. 
So, a solid choice in this price level. I am very satisfied with the first impressions.


----------



## jimmytamp

My 4-days old *Laco *Fliegeruhr Baumuster B *Paderborn 
*
Automatic ETA 2824
42 mm
Diamond crown
Leather strap


----------



## Sprint Veloce

I bought a very good condition SEIKO Flightmaster case , Now I need a movement with gold dial and hands b-)

I like this cool strap. The buckle will be gold - brushed.


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

Hamilton MIL-W-46374*"D" *Type 1.
Finally found one in spotless Minty condition.
Smooth as silk, keeps time perfectly.


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

Two types of original WWII U.S. Marine Corps straps I purchased this week.


----------



## wedgehammer

Hamilton 6B acquired from a good friend


----------



## Kulprit

Arrived just in time for my holiday travels.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

wedgehammer said:


> Hamilton 6B acquired from a good friend


Great example of the real thing, not a "tribute" watch designed to "look like" the real thing.


----------



## nsx_23

El Duderino-NYC said:


> Two types of original WWII U.S. Marine Corps straps I purchased this week.


Where did you get the straps?


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

nsx_23 said:


> Where did you get the straps?


eBay... my favorite place to find things.


----------



## nsx_23

Awesome! I'd be tempted to keep it in the original packing.


----------



## wedgehammer

El Duderino-NYC said:


> Great example of the real thing, not a "tribute" watch designed to "look like" the real thing.


thanks, i'm lucky my friend had a spare. otherwise, he never parts with any of his pieces

hopefully hamilton reissues this next year or so


----------



## wedgehammer

El Duderino-NYC said:


> eBay... my favorite place to find things.


hello! mind sharing the ebay seller? the first one looks interesting


----------



## jimmytamp

Another Flieger fever...Stowa 6498...

















Cheers...


----------



## twintop

Latest arrival, Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Vintage Ti44 A-Muster


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

Marathon true Gov. Mil spec.
Borosilicate glass tubes/vials filled with tritium for a constant glow for up to 25 years.


----------



## fastfras

My JeanRichard 38mm Field. Guessing it's a transitional piece, the caseback is embossed Daniel JeanRichard whilst the dial is the modern JR. Reference # 24004. Screw down crown, 100M with high-rise acrylic crystal, ETA 2484-2. Recently purchase from another member, it's a favourite and worn often.


----------



## Mikavulin

Here a Gavox Squadron. With a degriffstrap 
Cool combo









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler

Mikavulin said:


> Here a Gavox Squadron. With a degriffstrap
> Cool combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Just ordered one; checking the mailbox every day.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

Derkdiggler said:


> Just ordered one; checking the mailbox every day.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Cool . Hope it will arrive next week

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Trio


----------



## longstride

MKII Paradive 3.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jimmytamp

Laco *DORTMUND 
*


----------



## anabuki




----------



## cel4145

New Victorinox INOX. One of the TJ Maxx $129 deals:


----------



## anabuki

GLYCINE COMBAT 6 VINTAGE GL0122 

















































L


----------



## anabuki

anabuki said:


> GLYCINE COMBAT 6 VINTAGE GL0122 QUOTE]
> 
> Limited edition. "100th anniversary of Polish Airforces" #20 of 100


----------



## Mikavulin

Derkdiggler said:


> Just ordered one; checking the mailbox every day.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Has it arrived ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler

Mikavulin said:


> Has it arrived ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Ohhhhhh yeah! Thank you.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

Derkdiggler said:


> Ohhhhhh yeah! Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Great new and happy. Wishing you a merry Christmas

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Mine says hello!









Derkdiggler said:


> Ohhhhhh yeah! Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamelawton

Mileata M1 Protector









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

Hamilton MIL-W-46374"D" Type 1.
Pristene condition, keeps time immaculately.

Link to info:
MIL-W-46374D •A Major Expansion


----------



## cel4145

Bulova 96B251 Lunar Pilot Watch


----------



## river rat

I picked up two last month and just got them back from service. Both Military issued.








After service my German Air Force issued Junghans Bund issued in the 1950's-1960's








Issue marks on case back the Junghans came after the Hanhart 417 Bund then the Heuer Bund came after the Janghans Those three were all wind up then the automatic and quartz Bunds followed.








A before service photo the sweep hand was in bad shape the paint was coming off the watchmaker cleaned that up and touched up the bezel ring.








Then this a Zenith US Army Signal Corps wristlet issued in WW1 all most mint since the Air Service what would become the US Air Force later on was attached to the signal corps these mite of been issued to pilots in WW1 just a guess.








Movement shot before service








Shot before service it had a cracked plastic crystal the watchmaker service it and replaced it with a beveled glass crystal period correct much better. The last two added this year.


----------



## sickondivers

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

*#T-Navigator














*


----------



## anabuki




----------



## dirkpitt73

Traser P96 Soldier in camo, perfect paintball watch! 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCheapo




----------



## t.kjaer

Have just bought this used. Have never heard of the brand.









Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A5010 med Tapatalk


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

True "military" purposeful watches don't use metal bracelets or have logos all over the watch faces.
Many companies frequently use the term "_Military" _as a marketing term, most are cashing in on the "Military look/style" which does not make them military watches.


----------



## Mikavulin

How to read your analogue count down ( Gavox Aurora )! In flight

Life is good when you want .










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

True U.S. Gov. Field watches.

Benrus 1974.

























1958 Bulova.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Vertex M100. It's worth the price of admission....a very nice watch.

Shown here with Maratac nato strap.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Derkdiggler

....









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng

Recent pickup - 80s Adanac Navigator 
Fun everyday watch, that I don't have to worry about knocking around too much (since its quartz!).


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## El Duderino-NYC

Historically, Hamilton was an American brand. 
Today they are one of the mid-level brands now owned and manufactured by the* Swatch *"Group", comparable to Tissot. 
They present a good value because they are fairly affordable, yet are 'Swiss Made' (assembled) and feature robust and reliable ETA movements ('ETA' a division of Swatch. ETA makes all the movements shared by the 18 watch brands owned by Swatch, Hamilton's cases, bands, hands, dials, crystals and so forth come out of the same Asian facilities as other Swatch brands.)
They are easy to find at retailers or online, often at notable discounts, not particularly difficult or expensive to repair.

The current Hamilton 'Khaki' line among other models are designed to recapture the original look of 'Field' watches that the U.S. Government contracted for military use in 1940's WW2, 1950's Korean War, 1960's and '70's Vietnam until 1988.
The cases are often sand blasted purposely to have a _non glare, non reflective_ case which was required in the original U.S. Gov. contracts for the original Field watches as you would not want to go to a war zone wearing a shiny mirror stainless s. case on your wrist.

The current Hamilton 'Field' watches are larger (as is the popular trend in watches) than the original Government contracted Hamiltion's with Government military specifications for the 'Field' watch.

I was very lucky to find a 1988 Hamilton Mil-W-46374*"D" *Type1 which I had been looking to find for several years.
The "D" is the hardest to find in pristine perfectly working condition, the Mil-W-46374*"D" *Type1 was introduced in 1986 and last produced/contracted in 1988.
The "D" was the first in the Mil-W-46374series made to be _hacking_ and given an upgraded movement from the over 20 years of previous versions (Mil-W-46374,* A,B,C, *D,* E, F, **G.
*It was also the first of the _Mil-W-46374_ to have the lume made from Tritium.

Info on the Mil-W-46374*"D" *Type1 - Click link: MIL-W-46374D •A Major Expansion









*














*


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

Very nice *ca_ng*. 
There's one currently on eBay, though yours is in much nicer condition.



ca_ng said:


> Recent pickup - 80s Adanac Navigator
> Fun everyday watch, that I don't have to worry about knocking around too much (since its quartz!).
> 
> View attachment 12828457


----------



## Anatoly

These two...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Filson Scout F0110000334







​


----------



## cel4145

Blue dial Alpina Startimer Pilot Quartz Chronograph


----------



## jisham

cel4145 said:


> Blue dial Alpina Startimer Pilot Quartz Chronograph





cel4145 said:


> I _like_ so many of the Alpina watches that are on sale at Gemnation. They are great. I _want_ to add an Alpina to my collection.
> 
> But I don't _love_ any of them enough that I should pull the trigger. Somebody drag me back from the edge of the precipice. Liking and wanting are not enough.


Looks like we didn't pull you back from the edge quick enough (sorry...)

Congrats on the fine new watch!


----------



## cel4145

jisham said:


> Looks like we didn't pull you back from the edge quick enough (sorry...)
> 
> Congrats on the fine new watch!











It's actually OK. I satisfied my desire for a pilot chronograph with that one. Needed one for my collection.


----------



## Derkdiggler

Garage workout..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Vertex M100


----------



## Dr. Robert

Just got this, great watch, very comfortable









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Control187

Prs-29a is a recent acquisition of mine









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mcx




----------



## mcx




----------



## wedgehammer

Benrus from '66










Hamilton reissue from present day:


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

wedgehammer said:


> Benrus from '66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton reissue from present day:


Prefer the real deal Benrus '66. (Y)


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

wedgehammer said:


> Benrus from '66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton reissue from present day:


Prefer the real deal Benrus '66.


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

Purchased a 1984 (H3 Tritium) Marathon Gallet Marathon GG-W-113 - 1984 U.S. Pilots watch last week, they were only made for a year from 1984 to 1985.
Will be nice along side the Hamilton MIL-W-46374*"D" *Type 1.

Marathon Gallet Marathon GG-W-113 - 1984 Hacking.
Info link:
http://www.broadarrow.net/marathon.htm









*On a WW2 new old stock U.S. Marines strap.*




























1988 Hamilton (H3 Tritium) MIL-W-46374*"D" *Type 1 Hacking
Info Link:
http://home.earthlink.net/%7ebrendo81/InfoPages/W46374D.html


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Tanjecterly

Vertex M100. Thanks HoppyJr!


----------



## Dr. Robert

This one...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

It has arrived. Much much better than I had hoped. Will give a full review after a a few days. Wrist photo for now.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Tanjecterly said:


> Vertex M100. Thanks HoppyJr!


Congrats! The old "pics don't do it justice" really does apply here, doesn't it?

I'm wearing mine today.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Traded my Seiko spb037j1 last friday for this big boy!


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## Pashenri

Mirage III by O&W


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce

1994 SEIKO 7T34


----------



## FCharles

*Oris Big Crown ProPilot GMT Rega Limited Edition*


----------



## R1P




----------



## parsig9

Sold it...bought it again. Just so useful in so many situations. P6506 on TF RAF Bond


----------



## Marigold

Just received this yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Just received confirmation of my order from Laco..Some holiday in the EU so it won't ship till this coming Friday...Guess that gives me time to find the perfect strap...


----------



## O2AFAC67

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Just received confirmation of my order from Laco..Some holiday in the EU so it won't ship till this coming Friday...Guess that gives me time to find the perfect strap...


Howzabout a milanese mesh from Staib for around a couple of hundred bucks?... Here is a new one on Mr. Lamb's Navi...










They come in polished or satin brushed, 20, 22 or 24mm end width. PM me for a link if you're interested... Best,
Ron


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

^^^ Thanks but I'm thinking a Light Grey Canvas...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

I think this qualifies as a Military Diver...


----------



## Caliguli

Seriously Is this too big for me? It's been my grail watch for the longest time. Sorry for the lacking image quality I probably should have purchased a new phone instead.

























EDIT: I don't think It Is. Amazing how much more size the bracelet adds though.


----------



## Trinityten

Ball Fireman NECC Diver (US Navy Expeditionary Combat Command)


----------



## Trinityten

Ball Fireman NECC Diver (US Navy Expeditionary Combat Command)


----------



## frenchwatchcollector




----------



## TheBIX

My first B&R! Sold on them now though.


----------



## Maddog1970

Zenith Type 20 bronze....couple of straps, on the black denim right now


----------



## Teufel Hunden

Got the deal of the year on these. Marathon Gallet GG-W-113 and Marathon MIL-W-46374F


----------



## nvrp813

Caliguli said:


> Seriously Is this too big for me? It's been my grail watch for the longest time. Sorry for the lacking image quality I probably should have purchased a new phone instead.
> 
> View attachment 13187237
> 
> 
> View attachment 13187243
> 
> 
> View attachment 13187245
> 
> 
> EDIT: I don't think It Is. Amazing how much more size the bracelet adds though.
> 
> View attachment 13187897


Looks great!


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

Teufel Hunden said:


> Got the deal of the year on these. Marathon Gallet GG-W-113 and Marathon MIL-W-46374F
> View attachment 13225153


What are the years on the back?
They were only made for a year 1984 - 1985.
I have a 1984 which are the hardest of the two to find in stellar physical and working condition.


----------



## Teufel Hunden

El Duderino-NYC said:


> What are the years on the back?
> They were only made for a year 1984 - 1985.
> I have a 1984 which are the hardest of the two to find in stellar physical and working condition.


The Gallet Marathon is a March 1985. They are getting hard to find. I have every Marathon made including the "Lost Marathon". I collect mainly military issue.


----------



## Nonya

From L to R:

1978 Hamilton U.S. military issue (Barton Jetson strap), Marathon Stainless Steel General Purpose Mechanical (Marathon black leather NATO strap), and a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical (Barton leather NATO strap).
The '78 was an oddball find. First time I walked into a local vintage watch shop it was in the display case. "That one, please."
The Marathon Father's Day sale was too good to pass up. It's my daily driver and almost never leaves my wrist.
Snagged the Khaki with a vet discount at a local high-end AD in a building more protected than the Federal Reserve.

What can I say, I just like hand-wind mechanical watches that aren't "blingy".


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova Accutron A-15


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

1984 Marathon Gallet GG-W-113 U.S. - Hacking / H3 Tritium.
Only made for a year 1984-1985.

http://www.broadarrow.net/marathon.htm


----------



## Teufel Hunden

El Duderino-NYC said:


> 1984 Marathon Gallet GG-W-113 U.S. - Hacking / H3 Tritium.
> Only made for a year 1984-1985.
> 
> Marathon


That is sharp. Love the watch band. Wish I could run across one of those. I have the March 85 version and a Dec 84 I am restoring. Best I can tell is they were made from Dec 84 to March 85.


----------



## Jbro3

My Helvetia I've had for a for a while but don't know much about. If anyone has any ideas, let me know. One of my favs

View attachment 13247923


----------



## SiebSp

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Mach68

My latest arrival and first pilot watch:


----------



## mgladman

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## mgladman

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

And on black for a pure military operation look . . .


----------



## mgladman




----------



## carlosTHEsecond

My poor man's STOWA (aka: Tisell's 40mm Type A Flieger). New to me and sporting on a black leather NATO.


----------



## Mach68

New combo!


----------



## 1133834

My Precista PRS-82 Royal Navy Diver which is No. 44 so an early release with the NOS ETA 2783. Bought from a very friendly member on here living in Italy so she's come home!

Running nicely after just arriving back from a full service and some well deserved TLC (although the previous owner did take good care of it), and many thanks to Olivier at O.N. Atelier for his fantastic work as ever.

One of Eddie's best in my opinion and a worthy member of my collection.

Personally not a fan of wrist shots guys so you'll have to do with this:


----------



## jangs_sigye

Rocking the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical with Barton canvass straps.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel

A gavox squadron 350th in the Portugese Airforce









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo

cowbel said:


> A gavox squadron 350th in the Portugese Airforce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Nice...you just won the 'Selfie of the Day' Award.


----------



## smfd14

For Tuesday, The AVI-8, Lancaster Bomber, Dambuster.


----------



## Anatoly

Just in...Laco Dortmund

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

A few new ones...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## parsig9




----------



## zol2891




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Heiner

*Christopher Ward C9 Me109 SPC*

Me109 is the (German!) combat aircraft of WWII, whose Junghans cockpit clock delivered the design. SPC means "Single Pusher Chronograph"


----------



## parsig9

TSAR


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Modern Zenith CP-2, El Primero-powered reissue of the Calibre 146-powered Italian military CP-2 of 1960. I suppose any CP-2 was Mil, but evidently many were issued to Starfighter pilots, which made them Pil too.


----------



## Rohrkrepierer

Treated myself with a Sinn UX S, that I bought off of a fellow WUS member, for my birthday back in July. I have worn it daily ever since, and have recently decided to put it on an Erika's Original MN strap,









PS: Is it possible that the military and aviation pieces get a bit of hate on certain sections in this Forum? Please let me know if that is the case in general, or if it's just some bad mannered individuals that I encountered there.


----------



## R1P




----------



## Rohrkrepierer

A couple of weeks ago, I picked up one of the original Laco Atacama Einsatzuhren. Really happy with my purchase.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just in today...loving it!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NikNac

Greetings, First post.
This is the watch I wore underway on numerous submarine patrols.







I didn't particularly care for it but it took a beating and kept going. I wore it until the strap feel apart and then I hung it in my bunk on a paper clip. As you might have noticed it is a Timex Indiglo and I think it cost me about $12 at the Navy Exchange on SubBase Bangor.







This a beauty I got after I retired and got one of those high paying civilian jobs. My oldest grandson cobbed it from me. In 20 years on subs I never saw a submariner wear a submariner on a submarine. It's an environment filled with sharp edges and things to bang or bump into. Nothing nice could last. It's mostly why I wore a timex. A few guys wore G shocks and I tried one for one run, but they were pretty big and seemed to snag on everything. I went back to that timex.
Thanks, nice forum.


----------



## parsig9

New from Smiths and TimeFactors



34-36-38


----------



## Maddog1970

DC57


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## Giraku




----------



## MitchCumsteen

On Army green today..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Rohrkrepierer said:


> Treated myself with a Sinn UX S, that I bought off of a fellow WUS member, for my birthday back in July. I have worn it daily ever since, and have recently decided to put it on an Erika's Original MN strap,
> 
> PS: Is it possible that the military and aviation pieces get a bit of hate on certain sections in this Forum? Please let me know if that is the case in general, or if it's just some bad mannered individuals that I encountered there.


Always love seeing a UX. Congratulations!

Aside from the high-end forum, the brand-specific fora, the national origin fora for a watch of different origin, or Affordables, which sometimes bristles at anything over $1k, I've not really noticed that. You may have just met some folk with bad manners or simply having a bad day. Off the top of my head, your UX should be welcome in Public (f2), German (f8), High Accuracy Quartz (f9), Sinn (f24), and Divers (f74), as well as here in Mil/Pil.


----------



## Rohrkrepierer

watchcrank said:


> Always love seeing a UX. Congratulations!
> 
> Aside from the high-end forum, the brand-specific fora, the national origin fora for a watch of different origin, or Affordables, which sometimes bristles at anything over $1k, I've not really noticed that. You may have just met some folk with bad manners or simply having a bad day. Off the top of my head, your UX should be welcome in Public (f2), German (f8), High Accuracy Quartz (f9), Sinn (f24), and Divers (f74), as well as here in Mil/Pil.


Thanks bud. I appreciate it.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

How Many Times Can I Enjoy Yet Another Similar Photo Of The Same Watch? Tons 😎


----------



## Triton9

Most practical tool/military field watch.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## hawkdriver85

Bought this X-33 recently. After selling my gen 2 a few years ago I've been wanting another. This time I bought an upgraded gen 1 and like it a bit more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu

Homage to CP-2.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu

Homage to CP-2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Derkdiggler

He's tired, I have a sinus headache. Neither one of us are probably worth a crap at this point.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

Derkdiggler said:


> He's tired, I have a sinus headache. *Neither one of us are probably worth a crap at this point.*


No. That doesn't seem accurate. Looks like you make a pretty good pillow for him


----------



## watchcrank_tx

cel4145 said:


> No. That doesn't seem accurate. Looks like you make a pretty good pillow for him


Nice watch too. I bet the dog is proud to have an owner of taste and discernment.


----------



## jimmytamp

My latest purchase:


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano

Not a terribly recent purchase but it is one I wear almost constantly. (Translate: I wear other watches but wonder the whole time why I am not wearing my Marathon.)


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdustercc

Well, after waiting for three weeks and doing a fair amount of head scratching over the seller's web site and communication methods, I am glad to have received my Tisell 40mm "Flieger B" Pilot. It has the Miyota 90S5 movement and now sports a dark brown "Old Chester" strap from Geckota that I robbed from another watch. The factory strap was, in my opinion, better than most let on. Unfortunately, it turned out to be a little short for my 7.5" wrist.


----------



## kcotham

Well, I don't have any IWCs or Rolexes or even Glycines, but I do have a few legit military (or military heritage) watches.

Here is my Marathon mechanical with an ETA 2801.








And here is a modern Marathon Navigator, sans date.








And a Citizen NY0040 because the Italian Navy used these in the 1990s, tested to 500m I might add.








Cheers!


----------



## kcotham

maanu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Radium?!


----------



## rene.r

This the Mach 1? Anyone with some insight?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

rene.r said:


> This the Mach 1? Anyone with some insight?


Have you checked the a Victorinox watch database

https://www.watchhunter.org/2017/11/victorinox-swiss-army-watch-identifier.html


----------



## rene.r

cel4145 said:


> Have you checked the a Victorinox watch database
> 
> https://www.watchhunter.org/2017/11/victorinox-swiss-army-watch-identifier.html


Indeed it is! Thank for the link...great info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano

I know I posted this a few days ago, but I purchased the bracelet for it and now I really can't get enough.


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez

Sharing a local watch brand with a wonderful finish on the watch - Klo & Co. Originals Villamor


----------



## cowbel

Got the very new Gavox Squadron made for the SAR (Search And Rescue) Belgian Airforce. This is for the 40th Squadron and only 80 watches was produced

The watch is based of the classical Gavox Squadron 350.1 but this one has being modified for the 40th Sqn SAR heli 
They celebrate the end of 42 years of service of the Westland seaking MK48 Helicopter

check it out


----------



## cowbel

Got the very new Gavox Squadron made for the SAR (Search And Rescue) Belgian Airforce. This is for the 40th Squadron and only 80 watches was produced

The watch is based of the classical Gavox Squadron 350.1 but this one has being modified for the 40th Sqn SAR heli 
They celebrate the end of 42 years of service of the Westland seaking MK48 Helicopter

check it out

View attachment 13738049


View attachment 13738051


View attachment 13738057


----------



## hairyjesus

I was bought this for Xmas from my better half. I've looked at these previously as I haven't ever owned a Swiss made watch (I do own a vintage Oris but it is a refurb so isn't a proper Swiss watch). It isn't the most expensive Swiss watch and it is very much entry level but it is really, really well made. I own a Seiko and an Orient and a Junkers but this is so obviously superior in terms of build quality and the movement is rock solid. It hasn't even lost a minute since Xmas day.

The pictures are a bit rubbish. It's a Hamilton Khaki King.


----------



## hairyjesus

I got a slightly better on wrist shot. I was considering putting this on a black leather strap but I love the bracelet, it is very comfortable.


----------



## bullet556

My uncle's Bulova Type A-II issue pilots watch, flown in combat over Germany, February-May 1945, 381BG, B-17 43-37675...


----------



## rambo4hire

Marathon GSAR !!!! Yes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCJ

Stowa Klassik 40


----------



## parsig9

Speedbird III


----------



## paolo83

jimmytamp said:


> My latest purchase:
> 
> View attachment 13648681


What a beauty!


----------



## Dankoh69

Dankoh69


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Roadie_Star

My first Stowa









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## SgtPepper

Traser P6500:









Shortly before: Traser Tornado Pro


----------



## Sugman

Glycine Combat 6 Classic


----------



## DaleEArnold

*CHRONOSPORT UDT/ DPW*

Bought a Chronosport UDT Type 2 with a DPW Italian 1st Brigade Air


----------



## DaleEArnold

*CHRONOSPORT UDT/ DPW*


----------



## ca_ng

Great first impression of this grab-and-go


----------



## BabyJoe

Just got this one yesterday evening:

Tisell Pilot A 40mm (Seagull movement)











http://imgur.com/soSKjSX












http://imgur.com/4MNuDEq


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## DaleEArnold

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*

I just got this


----------



## rayrayato




----------



## kcotham

bullet556 said:


> View attachment 13769979
> 
> View attachment 13769981
> 
> 
> My uncle's Bulova Type A-II issue pilots watch, flown in combat over Germany, February-May 1945, 381BG, B-17 43-37675...


That has to be one of the most awesome things I've seen in a long time! Thanks for sharing. I love the yellowing of the plexiglass.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## sonyman99




----------



## kywl

Marathon Navigator on brown leather

I'm relatively new to the watch world. I have been looking around for a nice strap to replace the original black NATO. What do you think? Any suggestions for straps which go well with this?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluejacket

Steinhart Nav B 47


----------



## bj_key2003

Marathon TSAR at the airport.. Uber-ing..









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VCmember




----------



## MDT IT

Hi

Pre-Moon ..


----------



## rixcafe

Pilot-Military/Field


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## mondi1911

My most recent acquisition. An oris big crown pro pilot 45mm. Have it on a Rios 1931 aviator strap with the metal hinge removed.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

39mm steel from 1980


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

*Re: Tutima Nato*



Dapper said:


> Herr Kemmner calls it a 'Marine'. I think it owes more to WWII RAF pilot watches :-!...


Any expert or enthusiast who can chime in on this? What is the provenance of these white enamel "marine" dial watches? I thought they were German Kriegsmarine watches, but the examples of those I've seen appeared to have white (now cream / off-white) painted metal dials.


----------



## Stevencjain

*Re: Rare case '90's Mildiver Pulsar & Super Condition Timefactors Speedbird*



DaleEArnold said:


> I just got this


Really unique


----------



## Firecrow911

Marathon
Watch, Wrist, Divers LGP Maple Edition
0575/1000
April 30, 2019 Purchased on Walk-In at Concord, Ontario location


----------



## asingh313

enjoying my Marathon CSAR


----------



## deepsea03

5277 said:


> 39mm steel from 1980
> View attachment 14078905


Love this one


----------



## dino8791

Zodiac, a couple of months old. Just came across this thread yesterday, great posts in here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Didn't post this a couple months ago when I got it, but at the price point, I've really been enjoying this watch. The Momentum Fieldwalker.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

*Re: Tutima Nato*



Sam-C-NYC said:


> Any expert or enthusiast who can chime in on this? What is the provenance of these white enamel "marine" dial watches? I thought they were German Kriegsmarine watches, but the examples of those I've seen appeared to have white (now cream / off-white) painted metal dials.


It seems that perhaps this is an evolution of nautical watches into aero-nautical?

These watches do have a striking resemblance to the Omega and Longines (and probably other) RAF watches.










But several companies make similar styles under the heading of "Marine" watches, which I take to mean "Navy". Since it seems that Swiss watches found their way onto the wrists of British and German military and merchant marine personnel, I wonder if the style was associated with sailors and airmen of many countries.

It'd be interesting to find a RN watch of a similar type.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

just in: Holton Project 354 Elliot Brown x Page&Cooper


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

Day and Night view of the Holton


----------



## London006

Seiko chronograph on marine nationale


----------



## HamSamich9

Love my Stowa Flieger. Especially on this bund strap.

View attachment 14152475


----------



## jon brook

New in this week.


----------



## 5277

39mm Plexiglas and Tritiumdial from 1995 for the Italian pilots (and others)
same was Helmut Sinn Chronosport / Ollech&Wajs Mirage 1 and Orfina


----------



## sweeperdk01




----------



## O2AFAC67

New coffee color Bund pad...


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Flight Master




























FM-01A7 (Falcon Vintage)


----------



## rschmidt97

Just purchased this watch last week. First Sinn, very pleased.


----------



## rschmidt97

View attachment 14224663


Just purchased this watch last week. First Sinn, very pleased.


----------



## arogle1stus

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I never had a brother. But if I had, one who'd buy me the watch you bought your Bro is a Super Bro.
Have never bought a specific watch for a sib. But have gifted 8 watches to family. Most of which now
repose in their dresser drawers. Smart Watches won out oer my gifted watches sad to say!!!

Danged Billy Gates beat me again.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Sugman




----------



## MITVPHD

My Archimede Pilot Chrono on mesh. Recently acquired in the sales corner and dressed up in mesh.









Sent from my LG-US700 using Tapatalk


----------



## watch2wear

IWC Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince


----------



## O2AFAC67

Custom Bund pad for the Evo/UTC...


----------



## Deacon211

Sinn 140 St










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny57




----------



## Deacon211

ORIS 1917 on Jürgen's Bund










Wish it had seconds, but true to the original.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Digging it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20chip

Had it for a couple years now but never posted it anywhere.


----------



## London006

New this week


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

Had this for a couple of years now


----------



## London006

Red Arrows


----------



## av8tor86




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## jcombs1

SNA139P1


----------



## SZenithLee

Longines Weems Limited Edition L2.606.4









I'm ashamed to admit I never knew about the Weems watch with its locking rotation bezel before the movie Dunkirk. An Omega CK2129 was prominently featured in that movie, and the WUS Omega forum did joke that Omega would soon be selling re-issue of these watches with extremely tacky redesign. However, Longines did sell a re-issue of their Weems watches in the late 90s, which I found out completely by accident when browsing the ebay pages of a couple of my favorite Japanese sellers.









There are very few information of these on the internet. They were limited to 1000 pieces, and seemed to be sold in Japan only (that or Japan bought the majority of them in the 90s). The movement is a manual winding ETA 2801-2 (marked as Longines L453.2), non-hacking variant for authenticity (that's what the bezel is for).









It has a beige and silver two-tone dial, with blued hands. A later, automatic variant with date seems to be much more common.









At 33mm, it's definitely a small watch by today's standard. However it does fit well on my hilariously small wrist.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Great write up. I didn't know about these reissues. Thank you for posting. |>


----------



## Anders_Flint

Couple of months old now, but still technically my latest purchase


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivaldo10

Nite MX10


----------



## Calumets

These two arrived this week. The missus only knows about one of them...


----------



## baraj1466

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Timex has definitely been around for a long time. They deserve their props. Owned one many many years ago. Nothing recently.


----------



## baraj1466

That really looks like a plane altimeter. Similar to the Bell and Ross Alt. The B&R was my first higher end watch. 48mm I think I was. Thin case though which made it wear like a much smaller watch.


----------



## baraj1466

For such a small area to work with, the face of a wrist watch, the differences in design are truly amazing.


----------



## baraj1466

That is a great clean and classic watch from Swiss Army. Stepping up their game.


----------



## baraj1466

Reminds me of an old pocket watch. Not sure if I like or not. Has some great patina though.


----------



## baraj1466

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

The strap was definitely a great addition. I'm sure your brother will enjoy for many years to come.


----------



## Seacreechur

Benrus DTU-2AP 3138B USAF October 1964
Michael









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo4hire

Breitling Cockpit B50 Night Mission!!! In the house!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39

Seiko 5 Pterolion Flieger mod


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

QLEW7277 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JohnM67

Got this Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical one week ago.

Had planned to buy either the black or brown dial variant, but it was love at first sight on seeing the white version in the metal:


----------



## KoolFrankCastle

Nite Hawk.


----------



## ScrumpTheClandestine

Breguet Type XX Aerinavale. Got her in last week.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Rickster27b

I just received this Glycine Airman Purist.. a very nice watch with both History and Function.


----------



## b'oris

The twins.....


----------



## Don S

Just got it!


----------



## Don S

Nice Bremont!


----------



## Don S

The 2nd latest...144 Jubilee


----------



## OldBoldPilot

Santa brought me a T9 for Christmas


----------



## krpdm

Diapal by jppellet, on Flickr

Diapal: who needs oil!?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Seiko NH35,Sapphire Crystal,excellent Onion style screw down crown w/200m.W.R.,beautiful heat blued hands w/diamond end on second hand & full on BGW lume,$180.00 Including Fed Ex.Express to USA!


----------



## CCJ

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Seiko NH35,Sapphire Crystal,excellent Onion style screw down crown w/200m.W.R.,beautiful heat blued hands w/diamond end on second hand & full on BGW lume,$180.00 Including Fed Ex.Express to USA!


Who makes this?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Seiko NH35,Sapphire Crystal,excellent Onion style screw down crown w/200m.W.R.,beautiful heat blued hands w/diamond end on second hand & full on BGW lume,$180.00 Including Fed Ex.Express to USA!





CCJ said:


> Who makes this?


Same factory as make the various Sharkey/Hiemdallr/San Martin/Merkur knockoff's.
Found on Ebay searching "Type B Pilot"watch..This was the seller (bjbjcs) who was $30.00 cheaper than anyone else but he shows sold out,sorry.


----------



## SwissAm

Ball Fireman NECC w/bead blasted case on canvas. Love this watch! On the bracelet it's just spiffy enough for semi formal and rugged enough as an every day. Loses a few sec's a day but nothing drastic.

Pic deleted. Read forum rules before posting again. Here is the first sentence in rule number 8:

*8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted
*


----------



## Deacon211

Just got this Hamilton Marine Aviator watch from Hackset. Runs beautifully.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## RM339




----------



## Maddog1970

Hamilton Khaki Jack Ryan Chrono....


----------



## ocieb

Curious, does this fall under the military blanket?


----------



## FWilkens

Latest arrival getting ready for the weekend!


----------



## Deacon211

I had that exact same model...still miss it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## matthewt

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

The Lemania 5012 SAAF is an interesting watch with some interesting history.


----------



## matthewt

The Lemania 1872 South African Airforce issue. I have written a comprehensive article on this and the Lemania 5012, but am currently unable to post links, so will have to send once i have fulfilled my post obligation.


----------



## Firecrow911

Glycine combat chrono...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## quantoid

Just got my Marathon are-Issue Stainless Steel GPM in the mail and I am thrilled on black ballistic nylon. This is my first "Swiss Made" watch and it marks the end of a major life accomplishment.

My only other watch is a Seiko SKX. I had been looking for a smaller watch for ages and love the form factor this little thing affords despite my relatively large wrist size of 7.5". Here are some photos:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## stbob




----------



## captaintod77

CWC SBS and Union Jack strap









Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddix

captaintod77 said:


> CWC SBS and Union Jack strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


Great watch but, where did you get your strap?!


----------



## NL-NO

Received my CWC G10 GS today! Pretty pleased with this little thing. My first CWC and prob not my last one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wedgehammer

my second 83 heritage reissue and a new (to me) g10


----------



## riceknight




----------



## wusnutt

Picked this up a few days ago. Loving it.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Dgf

Anglo Irish said:


> Got this Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical one week ago.
> 
> Had planned to buy either the black or brown dial variant, but it was love at first sight on seeing the white version in the metal:


Do the long lugs bother you? I keep almost pulling the trigger but they look sooooo long


----------



## JohnM67

Dgf said:


> Do the long lugs bother you? I keep almost pulling the trigger but they look sooooo long


I'm fine with the lugs, it's only 38mn diameter, so they help to give it a bit more presence.


----------



## wedgehammer

My first issued SBS diver. Bitten by the bug, can't wait to find more of its issued older brothers


----------



## ean10775

Finally got one of these last week. I planned on keeping it on a grey nato or leather, but the stock strap fit my wrist better than I expected.

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Rickster27b

I just received this Precista PRS-10 today - found it on WUS For Sale. A smaller dial than I am used to wearing, but it is very legible and fits/feels quite well on my 6.5" wrist. Screw down crown, good for 100 meters water resist, 10 year battery, very accurate Quartz movement with date complication. It came on a black cloth strap, but I immediately switched to a 20mm Martu Vintage leather and canvas strap that I had waiting. It is obviously a well made watch that should last me for many years ... as my EDC .. too nice to be a beater, but something like that. Love the drilled lugs, brushed finish and sapphire crystal. Great Lume

plus:

Anti-magnetic 4800 A/m
Water resistance 100 metres
Weight 49 grammes without strap
Screw back, drilled lugs


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wedgehammer

Got a new CWC Falklands Marines Watch Straps for the CWC 1983 Quartz Royal Navy Divers Watch (Heritage Reissue). Very soft and supple. From the source: "Genuine new old stock vintage RM Falkland issue buckle on new black MoD webbing strap."


----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## Bonzodog

XXL with Unitas 6497 ,manual wind.looking to find another strap that's not leather.


----------



## tro_jan

A no-frills, Mil-spec Marathon Pilot's Navigator


----------



## 7ee

wedgehammer said:


>


That's the best I've seen anybody capture the bezel on one of these. Looks perfect, hope to get this model some day.


----------



## wedgehammer

7ee said:


> That's the best I've seen anybody capture the bezel on one of these. Looks perfect, hope to get this model some day.


thanks. that's the acrylic inlay on the 83 reissue and the 80's vintage pieces. i'm not sure when they changed/removed it, maybe in the early 90's? my 97 issued diver didn't have it anymore

the acrylic inlay is less obvious on the 87 sbs reissue and early sbs divers due to the overall dark tone of the watches


----------



## Speedy B




----------



## Hoppyjr

Well, it's not a "Mil" issue but it's from a company owned by a Marine combat vet.

Sangin Dark Merlin. Fantastic build quality, perfect alignment, great size, and I think it looks good too.

I've owned watches at 4x the price that weren't put together this well.


----------



## Perseverence

Debatable if it belongs here, but it's here.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Trinityten

Anonimo Vintage Militare Panda


----------



## Solarisminor

Just got this yesterday. Love it!!! Today, however, I am wearing my Fortis Aeromaster.


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Friday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## CGee

My 1st Pilot watch, after years of modding divers, and I feel i got the best looking and the best type for my money!


----------



## ejhc11

Bought from WUS member last week... Took the leather clasp off as it was too long for my small wrists unfortunately... But on an olive NATO seems to look good with the PVD I think...


----------



## boemher

2nd time buying the Smiths Prs 29 A.
I think its a keeper this time around, something about the updated models sapphire crystal with AR coating makes its crisper dial font pop and its got a nice bit of heft to it compared to the original acrylic model.


----------



## SkullLeader




----------



## Pallas79

CGee said:


> My 1st Pilot watch, after years of modding divers, and I feel i got the best looking and the best type for my money!
> 
> View attachment 15390675


Looking great. Got the variant on leather with the slightly antiqued color (CA7045-14E), and it's become a new favorite - can't get it off my wrist! Now trying to resist the siren song of the CA7047-86E (yours, but in plain stainless). Cool tickers!


----------



## vwtech

Fresh off the plane and onto the wrist hanhart s 105


----------



## O .

Small watch on a big strap. I'm going to need more tritium watches in my life.


----------



## Paul902

This just in....


----------



## usa75k

Paul902 said:


> This just in....
> View attachment 15430282


Wow, love that Wempe!! Really sharp. How's it feel offline and in the metal?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul902

Thank you! I am really enjoying it. I find it to be fairly light and compact, and very comfortable to wear. At 38mm it is on the smaller size, but still is very legible since the face is the majority of that. If there was a 40mm size I would have chosen that, but I am much more physically comfortable with the 38mm than I would be with the 45mm version. It is more understated at this size, too, which suits me.


----------



## Jpfahrstar

Just received my new Yema French Air Force Superman.


----------



## sscob1

San Martin


----------



## mondi1911

Sinn 157 in stainless steel on the oem bracelet with the Lemania 5100 movement. This is the absolute tool watch, no attempt at making it shinny or pretty. Tritium painted markers and hands.


----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## Strela

maanu said:


> View attachment 15469976


 Absolutely beautiful stuff!


----------



## O2AFAC67

The watch is fifteen years old but the Spanish leather deployant strap is bespoke and brand new. A pretty fair Pil/Mil presentation IMO... 










Edit: And now mounted on another classic piece...


----------



## stevomcgee

maanu said:


> View attachment 15469928


You win


----------



## bfh

maanu said:


> View attachment 15469976


Wow. What a great picture, all 5 of those are beautiful. I'm jealous. Nice straps too...


----------



## heboil

Red Arrows.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nqtri

No logo, no date is the way


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## O2AFAC67

heboil said:


> Red Arrows.
> 
> View attachment 15481069


Sweet!...


----------



## CDS




----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## peskydonut

SNJ018





  








00000IMG_00000_BURST20201024180315312_COVER.jpg




__
peskydonut


__
Oct 25, 2020












  








00000IMG_00000_BURST20201024180517095_COVER.jpg




__
peskydonut


__
Oct 25, 2020












  








00000IMG_00000_BURST20201024180325211_COVER.jpg




__
peskydonut


__
Oct 25, 2020












  








00000IMG_00000_BURST20201024152227401_COVER.jpg




__
peskydonut


__
Oct 25, 2020


----------



## CrownJewels

Laco Augsburg Blaue Stunde 42mm:


----------



## tro_jan

Marathon Pilot's Navigator with a split second shot of the second hand.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## LastActionJoe

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 15500159


Whos makes this watch?


----------



## Fergfour

LastActionJoe said:


> Whos makes this watch?


Karlskrona


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## Ex_jj

Came yesterday, very happy with it.


----------



## underhill

My military issued (in India, circa 1915) West end Watch Co "Secundus"


----------



## Ex_jj

And now on a more proper strap.


----------



## longstride

Speedbird since Saturday!


----------



## Atone

Sizzla said:


> View attachment 15507351
> 
> 
> View attachment 15507340
> 
> 
> View attachment 15507344
> 
> 
> View attachment 15507346
> 
> 
> View attachment 15507348


What is that IWC reference?


----------



## Sizzla

Atone said:


> What is that IWC reference?


5009-12, if I recall correctly.
Bought it in '16.


----------



## Sizzla

Hamilton Khaki Field watch.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Bertucci A4-T










A little on the large side but a real rugged piece. Titanium, Sapphire, Tritium, Swiss quartz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jskane

maanu said:


> View attachment 15469928


omg - wtf is going on here ?


----------



## jskane

Bonzodog said:


> XXL with Unitas 6497 ,manual wind.looking to find another strap that's not leather.
> View attachment 15344973


What watch is this? How big is it?


----------



## jskane

ScrumpTheClandestine said:


> Breguet Type XX Aerinavale. Got her in last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That watch - and/or the Transatlantique - is becoming a grail for me. Where did you find it? Are you happy with the deal?
It's a beauty.


----------



## Bonzodog

jskane said:


> What watch is this? How big is it?


Ollech&Wajs xxl,44 mm .


----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## O2AFAC67

maanu said:


> View attachment 15560791


Really like all those gorgeous Bunds!  Check out my photo links for some more... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

TimeFactors Smiths Navigator PRS-48.










Benrus Type I Reissue (next to original Type II, Class A).


----------



## Samwatch

Smiths Navigator










Michael


----------



## CrownJewels

Bell & Ross WW1-90 arrived today - big, bold 45mm piece...fits me well and I really like it. Design inspired by pocket-watch conversions used by early aviators:


----------



## LastActionJoe

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 15500159


Who makes this one, and is it available anywhere?


----------



## fish70

maanu said:


> View attachment 15560791


You have an awesome collection of aviation chronographs!


----------



## Fergfour

LastActionJoe said:


> Who makes this one, and is it available anywhere?


Karlskrona makes it. Might be some left not sure.


----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## tklincoln




----------



## CMSgt Bo

Welcome TK...SOAR?

This is my latest...


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Fergfour




----------



## mondi1911

Tudor Pelagos LHD on an authentic vintage nageur de combat strap from the 70s.


----------



## LastActionJoe

Sterile Navigator


----------



## RM339




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

New addition, Seiko 7A28-7120 (1990), on the right. Hamilton FAPD 5101 (1970) on the left.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## usclassic

Zeno Classic Winder


----------



## raistlin65

Got this Vandaag Schallmauer as a Black Friday/Cyber Monday special. Been really enjoying it


----------



## leadbelly2550

I primarily wear dive watches, but I like having an easy-to-read, hands-off field style watch to grab and wear sometimes. 43mm case, but Seiko and Citizen both sell solar quartz alternatives in many sizes and variants for $150 or less.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## SethBullock




----------



## Ptern

Type I just arrived.


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## O2AFAC67

Michael has been Sinning again... 😉


----------



## Desert

A miracle find guys. I considered many field watch options and spent around 3 years looking for a mint example of one of these. I got it for under $280USD. So it just shows what can be had if one is patient.

Its a British Army M.O.D. CWC G10 (Field Watch). Last official military issue - production year (2006), and the serial number is one of the first 10 (0x) of that batch! I was just lucky there, I swear. Swiss made with a quality ETA 7 Jewel Quartz movement - keeps excellent time. Previous owner stated he was 'too scared to wear it', but life is short I will, everyday and everywhere. Nothing lasts forever, including us, right?

I almost gave up, but I was lucky to find one with an unmarked case! In fact the whole watch is in mint condition. It is currently riding on a cheap, modest, but heavy duty 20mm 3-ring bead-blasted stainless steel aged black ZULU strap. I also have a grey and black 'Bond' ZULU, but I think the black gives a more vintage and versatile look. I may consider the stock grey too for a more balanced look.









A not so common nowadays 2.5mm high-domed plexi lens and the distortions it casts, give a sense of vintage warmth. I simply adore it. A man needs some character in his life, especially these days.









This was the 3rd of 4 generations of the G10 case, I believe (released in 1987), and the 3rd and last of 3 being for official military issue. What surprised me was how low this watch sits on the wrist with a thickness of only about 9.5mm-10mm. I normally prefer small, but thicker watches for the elegant wrist presence they give, but this one still hit the spot and is growing on me fast.









I like the vintage proportions of the 36mm case. Virtually prefect tritium dial with a light custard patina. Classic European military railroad track dial with framed sword hands and bold Arabic tritium numerals give good legibility. What can I say...here's proof a man doesn't necessarily have to spend a fortune to really enjoy himself, and unashamedly so!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

👍 👍


----------



## O2AFAC67

Love that piece and especially on that strap, First Sergeant! Good to see you here again... 
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## cghorr01




----------



## STL_Railmaster

My newest addition!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Only the strap is new. Distressed blue Spanish leather deployant on Breitling Crosswind...


----------



## leadbelly2550

Stock leather and fabric straps replaced....


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jessemeyer

TimeOnTarget said:


> View attachment 15648989


Wow! What an incredible pair. I just stared at this picture for a solid five minutes.


----------



## acanak

Arrived today


----------



## davidinjackson

Alexander James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola

Here's my latest, got it as a birthday gift for myself.
I was originally looking for the green dial LE variant, but my AD could not get one, so instead i got a sweet deal out of this one! I did order the green strap for this, so that should make this green enough 

Breitling Avenger GMT Night Mission in 45mm. It is a bit on the larger side considering the rest of my collection, but i have a 7 3/4" wrist so it does fit. it is also very light weight and thin (for a GMT, 12.3mm).


----------



## ejhc11

I just got this in a trade here on WUS. Has an internal countdown bezel. Dual sapphire. My 1st watch with the H10 movement and seems to hold time fairly well.


----------



## rsmrick

First Hamilton. Thrilled with adding this to my collection.


----------



## Teeuu

I just ordered a G10 watch from CWC but 'till it gets here I have this...


----------



## flieger4000

Teeuu said:


> I just ordered a G10 watch from CWC but 'till it gets here I have this...
> View attachment 15696097


Really love this piece, would be a really interesting comparison with the cwc. Did you get the Mellor?


----------



## Teeuu

flieger4000 said:


> Really love this piece, would be a really interesting comparison with the cwc. Did you get the Mellor?


No, I ordered the plain, quartz g10. I'm very curious how long it might take for the package to arrive.


----------



## RM339




----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

matthewt said:


> *Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*
> 
> The Lemania 5012 SAAF is an interesting watch with some interesting history.
> 
> View attachment 15011377


Agreed


----------



## andy_s

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Agreed


Yes!


----------



## Teeuu

DHL just handed me the package about twenty minutes ago.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

andy_s said:


> Yes!
> 
> View attachment 15707754


Very cool, I have my eyes on this one now....


----------



## jessemeyer

PennyTheDog said:


> View attachment 15701901
> View attachment 15701902


What kind of watch is this? Some kind of mod? Benrus #2 dial & hands with 12 hr metal bezel on an SKX case (4 o clock crown position)? I"m totally guessing here. Whatever it is, it's super cool!


----------



## PennyTheDog

Thanks! Yes, you're right: it's an SKX that I vaguely tried to set up like a Benrus Type 2. Even though I normally like smaller watches, I've worn this every day since I finished it and my Damasko has just been sitting on my nightstand.

I have more 20mm straps than 22mm, so that's what I used. It seems like the kind of imperfect solution this watch deserves ?



jessemeyer said:


> What kind of watch is this? Some kind of mod? Benrus #2 dial & hands with 12 hr metal bezel on an SKX case (4 o clock crown position)? I"m totally guessing here. Whatever it is, it's super cool!


----------



## jessemeyer

PennyTheDog said:


> Thanks! Yes, you're right: it's an SKX that I vaguely tried to set up like a Benrus Type 2. Even though I normally like smaller watches, I've worn this every day since I finished it and my Damasko has just been sitting on my nightstand.
> 
> I have more 20mm straps than 22mm, so that's what I used. It seems like the kind of imperfect solution this watch deserves ?
> 
> View attachment 15711918
> View attachment 15711919


Thanks so much for replying! That is such a super rad mod! Seriously, one of the best, most original SKX mods that I've ever seen. The slightly too small 20mm strap kinda gives it that Milsub Bond/Connery feel too. So awesome. I absolutely love it! Great photos as well. But I'll gladly take that Damasko off your hands if it's just gathering dust on your nightstand LOL.


----------



## Mark Greenman

GWS G10 Tritium Field Watch on Clockwork 2-Piece Brown NATO.

H3 GWS G10 Pro Diver Black Lithium Military Watch - Direct from militarywatchshop.co.uk


----------



## Chinaski420

ejhc11 said:


> I just got this in a trade here on WUS. Has an internal countdown bezel. Dual sapphire. My 1st watch with the H10 movement and seems to hold time fairly well.
> View attachment 15691310


Which model is this? Don't see it on the site. Looks incredible.


----------



## ejhc11

Chinaski420 said:


> Which model is this? Don't see it on the site. Looks incredible.


Yes same here, I have not seen that watch till the trade I did, unfortunately discontinued but has the 80hr movement. I can tell you it wears very nice even on my small wrist, it has short lugs of only 46mm for a vertical case size of 41mm and horizontal case of 42.6mm. It has an asymmetrical case size, bigger horizontal.








Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Auto | H76455933


The Khaki Pilot Pioneer range is a nod to 70s military aviation design but relies on modern technology to make it tick. With 80 hours of typical power reserve in the H-10 automatic caliber the Khaki Pilot Pioneer Auto has supreme staying power. It offers the ultimate modern day safety measure of...




www.hamiltonwatch.com


----------



## Chinaski420

ejhc11 said:


> Yes same here, I have not seen that watch till the trade I did, unfortunately discontinued but has the 80hr movement. I can tell you it wears very nice even on my small wrist, it has short lugs of only 46mm for a vertical case size of 41mm and horizontal case of 42.6mm. It has an asymmetrical case size, bigger horizontal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Auto | H76455933
> 
> 
> The Khaki Pilot Pioneer range is a nod to 70s military aviation design but relies on modern technology to make it tick. With 80 hours of typical power reserve in the H-10 automatic caliber the Khaki Pilot Pioneer Auto has supreme staying power. It offers the ultimate modern day safety measure of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hamiltonwatch.com


Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## quantoid

keerola said:


> Here's my latest, got it as a birthday gift for myself.
> I was originally looking for the green dial LE variant, but my AD could not get one, so instead i got a sweet deal out of this one! I did order the green strap for this, so that should make this green enough
> 
> Breitling Avenger GMT Night Mission in 45mm. It is a bit on the larger side considering the rest of my collection, but i have a 7 3/4" wrist so it does fit. it is also very light weight and thin (for a GMT, 12.3mm).
> 
> View attachment 15682281
> 
> View attachment 15682283
> 
> View attachment 15682284


Absolutely gorgeous watch. I'm sure you'll enjoy it for many years!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AgentViper

Just picked up the Khaki field and changed the band.


----------



## quantoid

AgentViper said:


> Just picked up the Khaki field and changed the band.


Such a perfect all-rounder. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gk483

EVO Night Mission


----------



## leadbelly2550

Escapement Time pilot watch, arrived today. Took two weeks from China to the US, mid-Atlantic, not bad at all. Workhorse Seiko automatic movement, sapphire glass, more than adequate water resistance, crown that screws down....for a hundred bucks, shipped? Awesome. Decent quality leather strap and finishing, too. Strap is thick, needs some break-in.


----------



## SkullLeader




----------



## mark2828




----------



## awrose

Vario 1918 Trench Watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Revue Thommen...There are still a few different finish/colorways available for under $1K...IMO these will go the way of the Fortis Marine Master Chronographs,whose price has skyrocketed the last year to around $2000.00+....


----------



## 42mmcase

$59 pilot watch on NATO strap.


----------



## mougino




----------



## Snaggletooth

I've been looking for one of these (SNN237) for ages, but could only find them second-hand on the Bay for exorbitant prices from Japan. I found this mislabelled NOS on Amazon. After double checking with the vendor that I would receive the Seiko and not a Lorus child's watch I pressed the button.


----------



## Burgs

Good catch!


----------



## Shockwave

Long Islander Automatic Field

Swapped out to a Barton Cordura Silicone, very comfortable.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Snaggletooth said:


> I've been looking for one of these (SNN237) for ages, but could only find them second-hand on the Bay for exorbitant prices from Japan. I found this mislabelled NOS on Amazon. After double checking with the vendor that I would receive the Seiko and not a Lorus child's watch I pressed the button.
> View attachment 15761305


Arrived today.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Snaggletooth said:


> Arrived today.
> View attachment 15771599


He shoots! He scores!!!! Terrific acquisition!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Cincy2

This combination has the overpowering smell of testosterone. I'm compensating....... This 48mm model in DLC titanium hasn't been produced in several years. I stumbled on a NIB piece in Spain and snapped it up on Chrono24. Due in Tuesday. I love the Bund strap. It adds to the effect.

Cincy


----------



## Rickster27b

Just received my Yema Flygraph M1 .. French Pilot watch .. very pleased so far.. it has an amazing water resistance rating of 990'... keeps good time and is easy to read at a glance?


----------



## Heljestrand

My first IWC; Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

😎


----------



## Cincy2

Love the distressed strap.


----------



## mougino

Before:









After:


----------



## cagliaris

latest strap anyway (custom, from an IG buddy in Sweden)...


----------



## RangelRocha




----------



## Snaggletooth

mougino said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


----------



## mougino

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15790758


That's an homage to a Bell & Ross, a brand of pilot watches (you can google it if you want ).


----------



## Snaggletooth

mougino said:


> That's an homage to a Bell & Ross, a brand of pilot watches (you can google it if you want ).


That much I was aware of. It's the tachymeter scale on a non chrono that doesn't compute.


----------



## DGI82

Snaggletooth said:


> Arrived today.
> View attachment 15771599


so much bang for the buck


----------



## rschmidt97

I think Vaer knocked it out of the park this one.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Custom red stitched Bund pad for the B-1/UTC 353A Pilot bracelet kit...


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## mark2828

Pulsar chronograph PVD
Pulsar had the MOD contact a few years back with the G10 & RAF chronograph


----------



## Snaggletooth

mark2828 said:


> Pulsar chronograph PVD
> Pulsar had the MOD contact a few years back with the G10 & RAF chronograph
> 
> View attachment 15819805


MOD issued Pulsar chrono.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

New manual version of the Nivada Grenchen Chronomaster Aviator Sea Diver & the complimentary copy of Grégoire Rossier & Anthony Marquié's "Chronomaster Only".


----------



## O2AFAC67

Latest was actually the shades. The red stitched custom Bund pad arrived just a few days earlier...


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Trinityten

Archimede Pilot PVD 39H


----------



## GMTtwotone

A 43mm former pocketwatch from Aerowatches. Probably 80-100yr old movement that was completely overhauled and set in a stainless wrist case. On a Finstraps hand made flieger strap made from WWI ammo pouch.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## vwtech

Boldr venture


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Sizzla




----------



## mark2828




----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## dustmartin

Got it yesterday and I am very happy with the finishing


----------



## Snaggletooth

dustmartin said:


> Got it yesterday and I am very happy with the finishing
> 
> View attachment 15888879


I was pleasantly surprised with the finishing when I received mine too. Enjoy 👍🏻


----------



## dustmartin

Snaggletooth said:


> I was pleasantly surprised with the finishing when I received mine too. Enjoy


Thanks  Yes, I think the watch will be with me for a long time!

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla

A mix of pilot watches and field watches.
L to R: 
Hamilton Khaki, Longines Avigation Big Eye, IWC Spitfire, Steinhart Nav B Pilot Watch, Stowa Pilot Watch, IWC Big Pilot


----------



## umarrajs

CW-Concorde LE today


----------



## GMTtwotone

JDD!


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## CCJ

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 15893074


Love this watch but I am worried about the lack of water resistance. I wish they could bump it up even a little.


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Rickster27b

Just received my Smiths PRS 29A .. really like it so far. It came on a NATO strap, but I prefer my well used Leather Laco pilot strap.


----------



## 7uiggi




----------



## GMTtwotone

EReally diggin this "Marriage" Flieger. ETA 6497-1 Originally an Aerowatch pocketwatch.


----------



## Mike Rivera

San Martin Bronze ...


----------



## Chp5




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## leadbelly2550

New arrival on a Stowa strap, from an Aliexpress source, Geervo. I don't normally choose display case backs, but at less than $100, compromised. Nice for the price.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Fookus




----------



## VeryStableGenius

Rickster27b said:


> Just received my Smiths PRS 29A .. really like it so far. It came on a NATO strap, but I prefer my well used Leather Laco pilot strap.
> 
> View attachment 15903378


Nice pic, georgeous watch. Really love the off-white dial version as well. I hope Eddie produces an automatic version of this watch someday !


----------



## VeryStableGenius

GMTtwotone said:


>





GMTtwotone said:


>


Very cool. Marathon watches are just pure no-nonsense badassness. I love that their bracelets are good quality and have legit solid end links, not some off-the-shelf cheapo stuff.


----------



## VeryStableGenius

Just got Timefactor's latest "Baby" Speedbird in from the UK...couldn't be happier. I've always been a small watch guy and Eddie's new 36mm models are just spot-on. Maybe, finally, the decades-long grossly oversized watch trend is winding down. Pun intended.


----------



## pickle puss

18 hours old


----------



## GMTtwotone

Laco Atacama.2 & Marathon JDD. 46mm Nation. #manwrist


----------



## Asiafish1967

Vertex M100










And captured with a WW2 period-correct lens, a Carl Zeiss Jena 5cm f/1.5 Sonnar (uncoated from 1937) on the Leica M10 Monochrom with a macro extender ring.


----------



## Asiafish1967

Vertex MP45B manua-wind mono-pusher chronograph










and paired with my Vertex M100


----------



## VeryStableGenius

pickle puss said:


> 18 hours old


What is that ?? I must know.


----------



## pickle puss

VeryStableGenius said:


> What is that ?? I must know.








Praesidus Watches - A11 Watches


Praesidus brings homage to the military watch tradition. With robust designs and vintage classic style, discover the heritage of military timepieces today!




praesidus.com


----------



## cuthbert

Interesting low cost US milsub reissue:








Unlike the Paradive and the Benrus this one has 19.5mm lugs and the case should be a 1:1 copy of the original.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## CCJ

Cuthbert, I love thatBenrus style watch, where did you find it?


----------



## cuthbert

CCJ said:


> Cuthbert, I love thatBenrus style watch, where did you find it?


Ebay...later I will write a review, nice watch for $250.


----------



## SCD

Stowa Flieger Nodate Nologo Handwind 40


----------



## matt009au

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15932620


How you liking the broadsword?


----------



## Burgs

matt009au said:


> How you liking the broadsword?


I think you're supposed to call them "ladyswords", or "personswords" nowadays.
Most of the great broads are long gone.


----------



## mark2828

Laco Rom 42 Type A Dial Flieger


----------



## Stanhope

Gonna beat this one up!


----------



## Docrwm

Sinn EZM3 Flieger


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49

Tracks four different tme zones in 24 hour format.


----------



## 021411

New arrival today. Laco Aachen Oliv. She's a beauty.


----------



## Asiafish1967

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15995744


That is the other watch that I was looking at when I bought this (Vertex M100)


----------



## ZM-73

Vario Trench Watch


----------



## O2AFAC67

ZM-73 said:


> Vario Trench Watch
> View attachment 16077689


Gorgeous! Love the Arabics, hands and Bund. Thank you so much for sharing! 
Best,
Ron


----------



## ZM-73

O2AFAC67 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the Arabics, hands and Bund. Thank you so much for sharing!
> Best,
> Ron


Thanks! By the way, always enjoy seeing your Breitlings 
Regards,
John.


----------



## Stanhope

Too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## belok

Just got this Rambo watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

Second time I've owned this model.


----------



## mougino

Newly received 38mm trench watch from Aliexpress.


----------



## mark2828

Laco Rom 42 Type A Dial Flieger


----------



## Relo60

Checking in 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## crazybywatches

My last buy

Very happy with it









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

This arrived yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PikeLogan

Mine arrived today!









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Just picked this up - SWC Bunker in "brown"&#8230;&#8230;titanium, sapphire, crazy Lume, 100m wr, screw down crown&#8230;comes with a nice leather strap and the olive Velcro it's currently on&#8230;&#8230;.very impressed for the price point, and excellent customer service from SWC


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## catspispenguins

Xemex


----------



## Spiffy

Arrived 2 days ago. Tisell 40mm Pilot Type A. Excellent piece for under 300 bucks.


----------



## mougino

San Martin


----------



## Texas Loan Ranger

Escapement Time type A- very happy with the watch vs the Hundy I spent for it.


----------



## 42mmcase




----------



## Koizumi

NOS, weird but awesome


----------



## LP49




----------



## benjamin831




----------



## mougino

Escapement Time.


----------



## ViaHF




----------



## O2AFAC67

New shoes for the Bomber...


----------



## leadbelly2550

Escapement Time, with too-small leather strap replaced. I wear the same watch with a type B dial on leather.


----------



## gr8sw

new arrival, Tutima Flieger Friday LE


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## mougino

mad viking said:


> That last band is the heat!


50 posts of only 1 line, in a matter of minutes??
Ok, tell us: what's the watch you want to sell?


----------



## LP49

2008 Glycine Airman 18 came in last night from Italy. So far the time's bang on.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Moroz

Recent purchase from a forum member - first gen Tutima military chrono from the mid-1980s.


----------



## ZM-73

Strond DC3 MKII arrived yesterday.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Speedy B




----------



## Diver Dan

Marathon General Purpose Mechanical (steel)


----------



## PikeLogan

Arrived yesterday. Benrus DTU-2a/p reissue.









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Just landed.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Dean_Clevername

PikeLogan said:


> Arrived yesterday. Benrus DTU-2a/p reissue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


 How are you liking it so far? I've been intrigued about this over the Hamilton. This one seems to be priced right in the sweet spot too, unlike my Type 1 reissue (which I still love)


----------



## O2AFAC67

New shoes for the Bomber!...  

































Acquired from the lovely Maria at KavalerHandmadeStrap | eBay Stores
Best,
Ron


----------



## Jonathan T

Just landed on my doorstep in a UPS truck 3 hours ago. Loving every bit of the big onion and crown and hand winding experience


----------



## PikeLogan

Dean_Clevername said:


> How are you liking it so far? I've been intrigued about this over the Hamilton. This one seems to be priced right in the sweet spot too, unlike my Type 1 reissue (which I still love)


I am very happy with it. Great size, nice fit and finish and dial is easy to read.. The band is okay though not my favorite but I have kinda grown accustomed to the CWC Nato bands. Aside from that I definitely like it. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

Just received this very Breitling-y Pilot


----------



## Dean_Clevername

PikeLogan said:


> I am very happy with it. Great size, nice fit and finish and dial is easy to read.. The band is okay though not my favorite but I have kinda grown accustomed to the CWC Nato bands. Aside from that I definitely like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


 Yeah they don't seem to be able to nail the bands/straps on their releases. But neither to most brands. I have stack of 3rd party straps that I love which tend replace anything other than a metal bracelet immediately.


----------



## bzr




----------



## Doctrinaire

Check Damasko forum for review. Currently day 3 on the wrist, which on my now at 4 watches usually doesn't happen often. Loving it so far


----------



## Buramu




----------



## johnnyboots

Lejour "Pasadena" love these shielded lug designs...


----------



## Jonathan T

johnnyboots said:


> Lejour "Pasadena" love these shielded lug designs...


Nice lugs indeed! It has an almost IWC + breitling vibe


----------



## Jonathan T

Jonathan T said:


> Nice lugs indeed! It has an almost IWC + breitling vibe





johnnyboots said:


> Lejour "Pasadena" love these shielded lug designs...


Is this the watch that Tom cruise wore in top gun?


----------



## matthewt

Moroz said:


> View attachment 16186370
> 
> 
> Recent purchase from a forum member - first gen Tutima military chrono from the mid-1980s.


Love it. Looks like a Lemania 5100 movement. My favourite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Perseverence

Longines Lindbergh Hour Angle.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel

Let's fly a Biplane with this beauty


----------



## SamRHughes

I got a cheap 32.5mm A-11 reproduction. I wanted to know if there was even a caseback gasket — there was, and inside the case, there is an unattached metal disc to add 7.9 grams of weight.


----------



## mark2828

1980s Timex “ MacGyver “ Manual wind


----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## Mach68

Latest pilot's watch is my 1st Indie - H. Moser & Cie Heritage Centre Seconds Funky Blue!


----------



## Burgs

Well, it's certainly EASY to read!!!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T

Mach68 said:


> Latest pilot's watch is my 1st Indie - H. Moser & Cie Heritage Centre Seconds Funky Blue!


nice Moser and congrats!


----------



## Mach68

On Flieger Friday, my 3rd and last pilot's watch of 2021 - the Hanhart Pioneer 417 ES Red Lion - my first German piece!

My first experience with a bund strap:


Although I thought I would prefer it only on the strap, I surprisingly prefer it on the bund strap:


----------



## seanggu

Mach68 said:


> On Flieger Friday, my 3rd and last pilot's watch of 2021 - the Hanhart Pioneer 417 ES Red Lion - my first German piece!
> 
> My first experience with a bund strap:
> 
> 
> Although I thought I would prefer it only on the strap, I surprisingly prefer it on the bund strap:


Congrats. Such a beautiful watch


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## Howard78

Pretty happy with this one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wctrl

New to the forum with just under a week old Marathon GMP (Sage Green model). Fibre-shell housing, sapphire crystal and Tritium tubes. I wear it on trail runs and at work, eventually on gravel rides when the weather improves. The strap is nylon so I'll be getting a couple more to rotate after a run, etc. In the past 5 days it's gain 3 secs from my first sync with an internet clock. Can't say enough about this watch.










Short time lapse in a semi-lit room to show the Tritium tubes:


----------



## skuripanda

This beauty arrived today. I like it even more than I thought I would.


----------



## mt4life

Cool old Micro Brand


----------



## SEECMS

wctrl said:


> New to the forum with just under a week old Marathon GMP (Sage Green model). Fibre-shell housing, sapphire crystal and Tritium tubes. I wear it on trail runs and at work, eventually on gravel rides when the weather improves. The strap is nylon so I'll be getting a couple more to rotate after a run, etc. In the past 5 days it's gain 3 secs from my first sync with an internet clock. Can't say enough about this watch.
> 
> View attachment 16340744
> 
> 
> Short time lapse in a semi-lit room to show the Tritium tubes:
> 
> View attachment 16340746


Very cool watch!


----------



## Robert999

First watch in space


----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## WatchDialOrange

CWC G10 1989 Issued Royal Navy


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Sizzla

New strap for the Spitfire.


----------



## SCD




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Potter63

Sekonda 3017 I have received three days ago


----------



## Potter63

My Cwc that I use daily/work


----------



## Wyattcharles

Looks great. What bracelet is that?


----------



## Potter63

Wyattcharles said:


> Looks great. What bracelet is that?


It was a generic strap off ebay. I have modified the end links to go around the fixed lugs. The old bonklip bracelet are like that. The end links are slightly open and are pushed around the bars.
Being a hollow straight end link, it does rattle and it's a bit flimsy. The clasp is rubbish as well, but I will change that for something more substantial at some point. Does remind me of bracelets from the 80s hehe
Looks quite good tho


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Sizzla




----------



## TheSmead77

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spikesdogs48

super 8 with b20 movement


----------



## mougino

Newly released MK I from Portuguese microbrand Contar :


----------



## Burgs

I've been looking at the Contars. That's a lot of watch with good lume and they're not expensive.
I believe it was Just One More Watch that gave it a rave review.
Very nice watch you have there!


----------



## C160D

My new ORIS


----------



## WatchDialOrange

CWC RN300 Dive watch


----------



## Kugellager

The Collector63 said:


>


Nice and clean. Did you build those?


----------



## Mark Q

mougino said:


> Newly released MK I from Portuguese microbrand Contar :


I do like the valley in the rear case for the nato strap so it sits lower


----------



## Peeha

'93 Sandy 490 landed today. Tritium long expired but the ETA 2801 engine is strong. Interesting scratching and wear indicating a life well lived.


----------



## S. Wind

I am waiting to receive my Borealis Icarus.










It is basically a copy of the ICW Mark XVIII Heritage with the exception that the Icarus is cerakoted which I think would suit the watch better since the design is based on the 1930s IWC pilot watches. The Borealis is $420 and basically 1/10 the price of the IWC. I would be hard-pressed to spend a lot of money for a pilot style watch anyway. The Borealis really only lacks in the quality of the movement and most likely the overall finishing. Those two reasons,however, aren't enough for me to spend $4k on the IWC.


----------



## SCD




----------



## S. Wind

S. Wind said:


> I am waiting to receive my Borealis Icarus.
> 
> View attachment 16561400
> 
> 
> It is basically a copy of the ICW Mark XVIII Heritage with the exception that the Icarus is cerakoted which I think would suit the watch better since the design is based on the 1930s IWC pilot watches. The Borealis is $420 and basically 1/10 the price of the IWC. I would be hard-pressed to spend a lot of money for a pilot style watch anyway. The Borealis really only lacks in the quality of the movement and most likely the overall finishing. Those two reasons,however, aren't enough for me to spend $4k on the IWC.
> 
> View attachment 16561412



Well here it is:
























I love the case and the cerakote finish. I think the cerakote really suits pilot watches. I like the weight of the watch too. In general it feels really solid. However, I don't seem to be feeling it for some reason. It is my first pilot watch and I thought I'd be really into them but doesn't seem to be the case. I will see how I feel in a couple of days but my initial instinct is usually correct. I already have the urge to sell it, so that is probably what's gonna end up happening. Probably won't be getting into pilot/military watches for a while. Bummer though.


----------



## JTK Awesome

A little from Column A, a little from Column B.

View media item 15256730


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ejmurphy

Maratac


----------



## attilab

This just arrived today. It originally is on a bracelet but I couldn't find my .8mm screwdrivers to size the bracelet so I put this on an elastic nato for the time being.


----------



## Kugellager

Finished this Pilot build two weeks ago. I call it KugeFlieger.


----------



## Jasper110

Just landed today. Boccia Bund. Bundeswehr issue 2005


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SCD




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Relo60




----------



## catsteeth

My latest in my endless moth to the flame fascination with pilot watches.









Thanks to @dmjonez (a real combat F15, and now big bird airline pilot) for clueing me into these great watches.


----------



## maxgara1979

Hamilton GG-W-113 from '69


----------



## O2AFAC67

Amazingly I snagged a discontinued and quite rare OEM navy blue buffalo deployant strap in "Long" from the early 2000's. Kitted the new shoes with the Chronomat "Evolution" for this photo shoot this past Saturday...


----------



## jopo1

German Military watch MOERIS, from the year ca. 1940. Great piece of History!


----------



## KANESTER

Sangin


----------



## sci

A very simple field watch from Wenger (Swiss Military). Despite the urban name of the model - "Avenue", it seems to be the new name of the line "Field Classic" - when I am comparing the models of the old and the new lines. I can not understand the name change, as it implies the same watch is tried to be shifted to another target audience. I hope they will return the old name, at least to some of the dial variants of Avenue to the right Field name.


----------



## cuthbert

Not really military issued and with a bad reputation here, but after what I read online I expected much worse.


----------



## naganaga

This new Startimer Pilot 41mm in petroleum blue from Alpina for Flieger Friday!


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## mark2828

Arrived yesterday Marathon General Purpose Field watch


----------



## usclassic




----------



## usclassic




----------



## usclassic




----------



## O2AFAC67

New shoes from the Ukraine (Maria at kavaleerhandmade straps on Etsy and Ebay) for the Crosswind...


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Russ1965

O2AFAC67 said:


> New shoes from the Ukraine (Maria at kavaleerhandmade straps on Etsy and Ebay) for the Crosswind...
> View attachment 16686172


Wonderful strap !


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Simon

Old seldom worn Pilot with new strap - I think it looks pretty nifty


----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67

Italian leather new shoes from the Ukraine (Maria at kavaleerhandmade straps on Etsy and Ebay) for the Crosswind...


----------



## bigfish43

Hoppyjr said:


> Well, it's not a "Mil" issue but it's from a company owned by a Marine combat vet.
> 
> Sangin Dark Merlin. Fantastic build quality, perfect alignment, great size, and I think it looks good too.
> 
> I've owned watches at 4x the price that weren't put together this well.


nice watch, proper fit. what is your wrist size? wondering if too big for my 6.5
thanks


----------



## O2AFAC67

Rare as hen's teeth New Old Stock blue buffalo leather OEM deployant strap in "Long" kitted to the Evo...


----------



## SimpleFreak

Not advertised as a pilot’s watch, but it does feel piloty to me lol


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Epix 2 on Mankey's Hook Strap.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## fisherman_nl




----------



## Hmh

very nice!


----------



## jopo1

Old Military Pilot Watch RIALTO from the year ca 1940-45. Nice piece of History from Front of WW2.


----------



## KirKanos

Just ordered moments ago. 4th of July sale. Hopefully it arrives in time for the holiday.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Extremely rare New Old Stock OEM Breitling navy blue buffalo leather deployant strap in "Long". Love the way it complements the slate dial on this Chronomat "Evolution"...


----------



## Hmh

Russ1965 said:


>


very nice!


----------



## SimpleFreak




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## LP49




----------



## usclassic

Inbound now


----------



## cdrhoek




----------



## usclassic




----------



## SCD




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Spiffy

One of the best homages to the MK XI Pilot watch. First day out today with this San Martin.


----------



## putyourwatchon

Still waiting on it to ship. Anticipation level = high. My grail is a vintage MT type XX, but for 1/50th the price, at $350 this will do just fine... For now.

Fun fact: Mathey produced the type XX for Breguet back in the day.

Link to specs


----------



## Spiffy

putyourwatchon said:


> Still waiting on it to ship. Anticipation level = high. My grail is a vintage MT type XX, but for 1/50th the price, at $350 this will do just fine... For now.
> 
> Fun fact: Mathey produced the type XX for Breguet back in the day.
> 
> Link to specs


Pic of the one you actually ordered? the one you uploaded is the MT itself


----------



## putyourwatchon

Spiffy said:


> Pic of the one you actually ordered? the one you uploaded is the MT itself


It is still pending shipping, but this pic is the actual homage to the vintage and is on the mathey website for the typexxchalno model. If you look closely, you will see that the top two registers of the Chrono are not inline with the crown and center of the watch. Because this homage is using a quartz Ronda movement. Also the minute totalizer is not the big eye, but the left register. In this one the running seconds utilizes the big eye, which is def not like the original. BUT, it is about as close as I can get right now to owning a legit vintage, so I'll take it.

Apologies if I didn't understand your question, hope I did.


----------



## bajamike

I wanted a pilot watch, but for what I wanted to spend I didn't like my options. I've built a couple custom Seiko based dive watches so here is my first attempt at a pilot's watch.


----------



## steph86




----------



## putyourwatchon

Well, finally arrived straight from Switzerland! Ba da ba ba ba, I'm lovin' it.


----------



## ncmoto

just in


----------



## putyourwatchon

ncmoto said:


> just in


Love this! Reminds me of the compass in on the instrument panel of one of my grandfathers planes. The milgauss style hand adds character too! What is it?


----------



## ncmoto

putyourwatchon said:


> Love this! Reminds me of the compass in on the instrument panel of one of my grandfathers planes. The milgauss style hand adds character too! What is it?


Here is the sellers post









B&R Mod Namoki Case Red 5 Dial


$ is net to me, PayPal or Venmo, I'll pay for conus shipping. No trades please. Pics: Sweet B&R build with custom Red 5 Watch Works dial. Namoki B&R case. Built myself, worn only a couple times. Includes flared rubber strap. Everything is in good working order. Crown stops readiy at...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jeffthe1

Call it sacrilege but I threw this together from random parts, it's a Hamilton case,dial,unmarked eta 2370, modern sword hands, the crown sorta looks the part.


----------



## Burgs

Not bad!


----------



## m1b4k4tied

Arrived yesterday. New strap on order, though this one isn't bad.


----------



## jopo1

Its a old Swiss Made Military watch from ca. 1938- 1945.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Shaded blue smooth leather deployant by Maria at KavalerHandmadeStrap on Etsy and Ebay...


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## O2AFAC67

All about the new shaded blue strap from KavalerHandmadeStrap...


----------



## m1b4k4tied

New strap, new pic, same shirt.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

This just arrived from overseas...who knew sidereal time was a thing?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

1947 Longines 5774 Marine Nationale.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Rossgallin

Epos with great pilot design paired with first class finishing here. Have a great Sunday Funday everyone


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Relo60




----------



## robi1138




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Legionary




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LP49




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Navy Pioneer 
























H78465553


----------



## PikeLogan

Bell&Ross BR03-92-mil with Steveostraps Aerial Delivery strap.























Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Waiting on a Bulova Lunar Pilot on a SS bracelet. Should be here on Friday so I'm pumped! I have an 8.5-inch wrist so size won't be an issue...
Pic from the interwebs:


----------



## m1b4k4tied

Got this as a gift from my bosses today for going the extra mile recently. They're watch guys so they knew which model I've been eyeing.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Mjsusc

Masterclass in proportion and balance. The Fortis Pilot Small Seconds


----------



## Joker7843

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16832679
> View attachment 16832680


I really dig this!


----------



## Joker7843

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 16876008
> 
> View attachment 16876009


Incredible!


----------



## Russ1965

Joker7843 said:


> I really dig this!


Thanks for your kind words...........


----------



## Joker7843

Russ1965 said:


> Thanks for your kind words...........


Anytime! What model is it?


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LP49




----------



## degroot321

m1b4k4tied said:


> Got this as a gift from my bosses today for going the extra mile recently. They're watch guys so they knew which model I've been eyeing.
> 
> View attachment 16933806


Very Nice! How do you like it? I was debating between this and the Hamilton Khaki field mechanical, but ended up going with the Hamilton.


----------



## m1b4k4tied

degroot321 said:


> Very Nice! How do you like it? I was debating between this and the Hamilton Khaki field mechanical, but ended up going with the Hamilton.
> View attachment 16965485


I like it a great deal! It is a little tough finding straps with that pewter color hardware, but if you don't mid a little mismatching it is a lovely watch and it keeps great time.


----------



## Greg75

Pilot's Chrono 41


----------



## mougino




----------



## LP49




----------



## umarrajs

Back on the wrist and in my heart after a recent visit to Dulles A&S museum and seeing an SR-71 for the first time!
The watch has a silhouette of the SR-71 at six o'clock and a Mach 3 patch inscribed on the case back:


----------



## LP49




----------



## Eran

Just arrived, Hanhart 417 ES. This is the 42mm version. Charming, as expected!


----------



## jopo1

The Pilot Watch from the Czechoslovak Army, year 1942.


----------



## LP49




----------



## usclassic




----------



## usclassic




----------



## usclassic




----------



## LP49




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Jody1Kenobi

Seiko SRPB61


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Simon

A good pal gifted me this, today.
love it & grateful for it - classic monnin case, mil design - made famous by Heuer/CWC etc


----------



## O2AFAC67

Amazingly comfortable handmade cuff flown in from Ankara, Turkey last night. Look up "wrist presence" in the dictionary and this pic is right next to the definition...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Couldn't pry it off today either...


----------



## mougino




----------



## darklight111




----------



## Jpfahrstar

O2AFAC67 said:


> Couldn't pry it off today either...
> View attachment 17088266


I’m not sure it’s going to let you!


----------



## Pangaea

Absolutely loving the Fatboy. Thinking about starting a subset collection of just CWCs. I have 4 and thinking about a pilot.


----------



## kabanofff

Pilot watches


----------



## Pangaea




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Russ1965

Just arrived 😁


----------



## fastenerhouse

Received this one yesterday. Bought it on a local forum from the original owner.

It is a 2019 model in NOS condition with box and papers. Priced like a 4R movement Seiko. 

I took out the bracelet (still wrapped in plastic) and wear it on a velcro strap.


----------



## MasterOfGears

Simple, inexpensive, awesome! (Tritium ☠)


----------



## LP49




----------



## IT66

The New Year's gift from my wife and daughters. Received 18 hours ago. ))


----------



## IT66

MasterOfGears said:


> Simple, inexpensive, awesome!


I think Bertucci will be one of my next military wristwatches.


----------

